# One Last Post



## scent troll

i keep coming back here every day or 2...maybe post (to myself) cause im here and i might as well put up the flag that i was here. then leave. i keep coming back hoping there will be something happening. and its finally sunk in. its not happening. this place is dead. its a relic of a time long ago on the internet. but like the tomb of a loved one you still visit it and morn. the new people who never knew that loved one in life dont visit because they didnt ever know it and feel no appreciation to them. so only those who relished the life before can carry on the true memory. 
this place...literally depends on every OG coming back to stay to bring her back to life. thats literally not going to happen.

so life isnt worth living in the past. and this will be a chapter of my life that will simply be closed, remembered and never forgoten. ive decided not to "move on" or to do something else to fill this void. rather...just let it go. im letting this go. its time to let it rest.

its been a nice ride pfury. over a decade of good times, information, friendships, enemies and killin time. over a decade of life memories and good times. we've been through the days where one couldnt keep up with how much was going on all the way down to the days of today where the last stragglers keep each other company in a once great place. from xenon to yungster, the og's to the new comers...we've stayed and had your back. but this og has finally seen the writing on the wall. its time to rest in peace.

this is centrals last post. signing off. one of the last OG's. i will never forget. 
goodbye pfury.

-central


----------



## Guest

I am on strike against posting anything until Egar lives up to his word....I told him this, he doesn't give two shits, he just says give it time


----------



## Ægir

Its been real man, keep in touch









As for N4P


----------



## canadianpygokeeper

Sorry to see you go I know times change. Farewell and







to you and yours..


----------



## bob351




----------



## Guest

tell me what changes you want made, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Umadbro

Adios amigo! Live life to the fullest!


----------



## Trigga

Agreed central rip pfury you will never take over my life again

/leaves forever


----------



## Guest

I have decided to unban ethug until further notice


----------



## X-UFO

I have been reading posts on Piranha Fury since September 2013. I have learned tons about piranhas and now I have 8 RBP. Even if this forum is not what it was, it is still a wealth if information. I just will say thank you for all the posts that are left and I will try to contribute to the forum as well.
Big thank you.


----------



## Umadbro

^^^ now there is a member that appreciates this forum







I look forward to seeing you posts


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Im one of only a few old timers that still pops in to see whats going on and have been disappointed everytime I come. This site was a great place and still could be, I am glad to see new members but this is one OG that's just not in it like I use to be. I remember just a few years back I had 15 tanks going and a different P in every tank. Since then I have added 2 more kids to the family and have 4 total and the time just aint there to be in the hobby like I use too.

Now I still have 3 tanks but only 2 set up with Flowerhorns. I always think about getting back in the P's but that just wont happen. Us OG's are passing the torch to the next generation and hope they enjoy the hobby as much as we did. Much Love to the P Fury family and if any new members need help with something shoot me a PM and I will try to get back to you.


----------



## Piranha_man

*Amazingly said Ocellatus.*

I don't think it could have been worded more eloquently.
You stated how I feel perfectly.

You're right, a few of us keep coming back to "the ruins", to "the old hood," and every time only see ghosts of "what once was."
It's like a time capsule, ya walk in, ya can still "hear" the banter, the laughs... the joy and the drama.
We were all so close... albeit so unique in our own ways, yet a family nonetheless.

You had to be there during the hay-day to have any idea about what we're talking.
We all gave a sh*t as to what was going on in each others' lives..

Members bought and wrecked cars, boats and motorcycles.
Shared our new tattoos.
Got married and divorced.
Bred and bought piranhas and buried them.
Had family members who passed.

*I'm tellin' ya, during this spin around this great big blue ball, for me, P-Fury will always be a highlight I will never forget.*

Thank you Ocellatus for wording what so many of us feel.
And thank you P-Fury- not the site bought out by some dumbshit whom none of us know, but the members... the family.

To the new guys/girls: We're passing you the baton.
Run with it!
Make this place great again!
It can be as cool for you as it was for us.

I really think this thread should be pinned.
It's like a plaque donated by the alumni to always be on display for all to see.


----------



## Piranha_man

.


----------



## Guest




----------



## taylorhedrich

Seriously! What happened to this place!? I just logged in for the first time in forever to notice it's a complete ghost town. Then I saw this post that expressed my thoughts exactly. This forum used to be huge. I remember all of you Senior Members that posted in this thread including the OP. It was kinda like a big family. My hobby ended, my life moved on as I got older, and I stopped coming here, but it looks like EVERYBODY else did too. What's the reasoning? Did I miss something?


----------



## scent troll

people change. people move on. as far as the internet is concerned theres a whole lot more places to better spend your time then there was when this place was really in its prime. i think most people can only recycle the same conversations so much. lets be honest, if it wasnt for the lounge this place wouldnt really have the staying power it did. how many times can you tell someone "a 55gl isnt that good for 3 piranha" or "im sure he'll eat, hes just getting used to his bare glass tank"

point is...this website is focused on not just fish keeping...but piranha. for it to have been what it was in the first place is unheard of. such a specific hobby. but in the end i think most people bled out to facebook and twitter and kill time on youtube and other sh*t now. that or they grew up and have a wife, kid, what have you and just dont have the bum around all day lifestyle like they did.

aside from working my ass off at work i always have time to come here and check it out. not that im ever missing much...


----------



## taylorhedrich

Yeah, that's a good point. Hard to believe how much time has actually passed and all that has came with the internet in that time as well.


----------



## Piranha_man

/post


----------



## scent troll

best thread in a long ass time


----------



## ICEE

I never saw this until now. This thread hit me right in the feels. I agree with everything Oce And P man said ..


----------



## psychofish

It hurts to see the site like this, I remember when you could post a topic and if it didn't get responded to in 5-10 min you were already buried in the 2nd page haha. 
Now I look down to see topics from May 2013 as the most recent?? Ive been out of the hobby for quite awhile now but popped in occasionally just to look around. I think I was one of the first 10 Myspace friends for Pfury when Mike (Xenon) opened that up haha


----------



## scent troll

thats awesome psychofish
man talk about the good old days..

do you still chat with mike at all? ive been curious as to what hes been up to these last few years

youre so right though. this place was busier then anyone could keep up with. i remember hitting the refresh button and you'd see 20 new posts and 2 new topics every minute


----------



## psychofish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> thats awesome psychofish
> man talk about the good old days..
> 
> do you still chat with mike at all? ive been curious as to what hes been up to these last few years
> 
> youre so right though. this place was busier then anyone could keep up with. i remember hitting the refresh button and you'd see 20 new posts and 2 new topics every minute


No I haven't really kept up with anyone from here. Things got busy in life and the hobby faded away for me. I would one day like to get back in it, there is TONS of great info on the site, just have to do a little digging for it now. The lounge was for sure out of anybodys control the posting that went on was insane haha


----------



## scent troll

ive kept a single tank for the last 6-7 years. I barely enjoy it. its more work then enjoyment. but I still love the hobby. im just barely into like I use to be. going to the fish store used to be something that was exciting to me. now with my gf, bills, work...too much too do, too little time. the days of watching a fish tank to pass the time are gone.


----------



## psychofish

I hear ya, I use to sit for hours and just watch my p's swim and interact with each other. It was better than TV at most times. I got out of fish keeping and was pretty deep into reptiles and stuff, when I found out my wife and I were going to have our first child I freaked out because of all the nasty illnesses infants can get from reptiles. So I sold everything and deep cleaned and sanitized the whole house.. haha


----------



## scent troll

hell that's nothing to be sad about!
congrats on fatherhood









but I assume as your kid grows up and you gain back some independent time youll prob want to dabble in the hobby again.

I don't really miss my piranhas. I more miss my Oscars and my bigger tanks. im rockin a 30 gallon tank with a jack Dempsey. really boring fish but beautiful! 
coupled with the fact that pfury (a great source of enthusiasm) has been dead I haven't been able to get excited. I used to love chatting about fish here. now its dead. ill make a post about my fish and 3 months later someone will comment "cool fish"

so im sort of a loner all to myself here now lol


----------



## psychofish

Well that was 6 years ago when my son was born... haha I have a 2 year old daughter now too. Between both of them my free time is pretty much 0. By the time they are ready for bed Im shot too haha. So who actually runs/owns the site now?


----------



## scent troll

the account name is Yungster.

some company bought it out though from what I heard


----------



## psychofish

So all the mods and stuff are gone too? Xenon, GG, Ms Nat?


----------



## scent troll

ms natts been gone forever
GG and joedizzle created that other site 
and xenon vanished into thin air.

pretty much everyone you might remember pops in once in a blue moon to comment on how dead it is here then leaves


----------



## psychofish

GG was an arrogant ass from what I remember. When I left I think Tinkerbell just got a mod spot because it became a popularity contest. But I remember the og non mods too like Bullsnake and Bobme


----------



## scent troll

yes GG was and is an arrogant c*ck 
he created the mass exodus of this place (even though he'll deny ever doing so) and everyone high tailed it. 
I think what really happened was everyone just ran their course here. its kind of a skipping record with the same topics and convos going on and when drama hit pfury most people just said F it. 
cant blame em


----------



## psychofish

Yea, I guess there are only so many topics you can start about fish lol. It would be nice to somehow get a new wave of memebers in and make another run at it


----------



## scent troll

we have new members that pop in time to time but I think most people realize this place is a relic. there is literally every question and answer you could ever have already posted here.

I think pfury just needs to become more of a social hang out rather then a piranha specific website. a little more relaxed if you will. 
I like that we have so many threads and sections but im pretty sure no one cares about buy/sell or scienfitic discussion anymore


----------



## psychofish

Yea, you have a point. I remember when the chat was up and booming here too


----------



## scent troll

we had a couple of good chat runs in the past here. its actually pretty fun when everyone live talks

where else to you dwell on the web??

I don't recall you and me ever really talked much back in the day although I remember your name really well


----------



## psychofish

I never really talked to any one person that much on here. Just kind of lingered around and tossed out the occasional comment to keep the mods on their toes.. haha Now I just mess around on facebook and surf YouTube. How about you?


----------



## scent troll

lots of youtube. haven't been on facebook in probably 7-8 years man. good riddance to that awful place. people up in eachothers sh*t 24/7

I watch youtube before bed almost every night. literally that's about it. I actually run my own tiny fish website and another website based on local hiking and nature preservation I just started. they aren't worth anyones time just yet.

I have more fun doing then just observing. meaning...id rather build a site or somehow contribute to it rather then just hang out in it


----------



## psychofish

I basically use facebook to keep in touch with family that in other areas of the U.S. and to network with other techs just to bounce ideas or tips off of each other. Hows the fish website going for you?


----------



## scent troll

its going well. im not turning money off it. it was more or less just a pass time thing I started and I got a lot of positive feed back. believe it or not I started it to refer people there who asked the same questions about the same fish over and over again here lol

here you can check it out

http://www.oscarcare.webs.com/


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> going to the fish store used to be something that was exciting to me.


I remember those days man.. I haven't had a setup running in about 4 years. I had 1000 dollar 17 inch rhom? Boring as f*ck.. 16 inch caribe still boring as f*ck. Geryi, Still boring.... Every Piranha I owned was the most boring fish I've ever owned besides this Gold Rhom who was about 7 inches and he was a finger chasing machine and always ate the food right when I fed him. That was also the last fish I got rid of, I wonder why? Cuz it was the only worthwhile one.

I started to own snakes most recently about 2 years ago.. Way Better hobby then Piranhas imo.


----------



## scent troll

yeah I remember you got crazy into reptiles.

ill be blunt. ive said this before. piranha are NOT exciting fish. theyre skittish and generally inactive fish.

yes I love them for what they are in a predatory sense...but ounce for ounce I would take almost any cichlid any day over any piranha. the only piranha that would excite me would be a full grown rhomb. reds are so common theyre boring and their identifications are all a mystery unless you know the region and river they were taken from...otherwise you might as well have a black or red piranha


----------



## ICEE

Ya I thought the same thing. Paid like I said $1000 cash to aquascape for a 17 inch monster. Picked it up from the airport. Bought a 180 gallon tank just for this fish cuz it was my ideal dream setup. Owned it for about 9 months. Was the most pusssy scared fish ever. Man I thought it was gonna be the sh*t and finger chasing food eating machine. Nope. It was scared of the site of me
















#neveragain


----------



## scent troll

wow....a grand on a fish









sorry I don't care how much I loved a fish...would take the $1000 any day

that sucks man...how much did you sell it for?


----------



## ICEE

600... lol.. the setup cost way more than a grand man


----------



## scent troll

the fact that someone gave you 600 for him isn't bad though man. ive had fish before that at a store would cost well over $100 and sold them for $20 or donated them just to get em off my hands. 
nothings worse then when you have a fish you no longer want taking up your tank


----------



## ICEE

I guess man. But 17 inch rhoms are rare









#fkpiranhas


----------



## scent troll

not that rare imho

it takes a lot of patience to grow a rhomb that quick
but rhombs are everywhere


----------



## ICEE

its about the size son. U can't grow a rhom past 12 inches in captivity. mark it


----------



## scent troll

actually you can. but even so wow...congrats. you have a 13 inch boring ass fish that spends 23 hours a day hovering slightly above the same spot of gravel. sounds like a bad ass fun time









give me a pair of Oscars any day over that


----------



## ICEE

ya man my friend had a cichlid tank with a electric jack dempsey and a tigrinus catfish. I was so jealous always. He thought my setup was slick but his was way more active


----------



## scent troll

I pretty much grew up with cichlids. my first fish ever was a firemouth. then an Oscar. I never had more enjoyment from my fish then when I had my Oscars. a had a 90gallon with 2 adults in it. that tank was like a petting zoo. those fish were so interactive with anyone, theyd play hard and eat non stop. constant activity.

then I took the same tank years later and put 6 red bellies in it.


----------



## ICEE

piranhas=







For sureeeeeee... I know quite a few people from these forums who have the same opinion


----------



## psychofish

17 inch rhom is sick as hell man. Too bad it was such a p*ssy. It was always hit or miss with them. I had a red elong that was a finger chasing machine but wouldn't eat a fish if I was watching..... If I ever got p's again it would be a shoal of caribe, they were always my fav for some reason. My most exciting tank was full of african cichlids with white silica sand. All my friends that didn't know sh*t about fish thought it was saltwater lol

My favorite cichlid though would have to be a Male Green Terror, they look pretty badass


----------



## scent troll

i owned 2 rhombs in my life. grew one to around 6 inches before selling him and the other was just a juvie. they were both stunning fish. the larger one had those red eyes. really proud of that fish. but the thing is...it wasnt fun at all to watch. and this coming from a guy who truly appreciates fish for what they are. i dont need a pet so much as a specimen that i admire.

i always had many tanks so it was never an issue if i had a shy fish in the bunch. but when i downsized to 1 tank...i chose cichlids. couldnt be happier with my choice but its a 30 gallon so my options were limited. a full grown jack is even pushing it. wish i could rock a red oscar again.


----------



## ICEE

oscars are just fugly man...







I don't know how you could own that



psychofish said:


> 17 inch rhom is sick as hell man. Too bad it was such a p*ssy. It was always hit or miss with them. I had a red elong that was a finger chasing machine but wouldn't eat a fish if I was watching..... If I ever got p's again it would be a shoal of caribe, they were always my fav for some reason. My most exciting tank was full of african cichlids with white silica sand. All my friends that didn't know sh*t about fish thought it was saltwater lol
> 
> My favorite cichlid though would have to be a Male Green Terror, they look pretty badass


ya... I obviously missed..







It was sick as hell to look at though... so f*cking big


----------



## psychofish

The teeth in a rhom that sizes mouth are intimidating as hell


----------



## scent troll

ill take a wolf fish any day.

hoplias malabaricus is hands down the best fresh water pred fish ive ever had. and its teeth are like daggers. love those fish...miss mine


----------



## psychofish

If it was legal I would own a Redline Snakehead, Channa micropeltes


----------



## scent troll

never got into snakeheads but yes...those are massively predatory fish
they destroy ecosystems they aren't indigenous to. the older I get the more I agree with illegal pets. too many people grow tired of things and release them. dumb idiots who don't understand how things work beyond their own personal wants and desires.


----------



## psychofish

I agree 100% as to why they are illegal. I was watching a documentary on them not too long ago, pretty sure it was a rerun. They are nasty little guys and destroy everything in their path. It is sad that people just let their pets go after they get tired of them. Not just for the fact that they could destroy the ecosystem, but most could never ever survive in the wild. Would be better off putting a ad on craigslist for giveaway so at least someone would care for it.


----------



## scent troll

absolutely man. but lets be honest...that requires effort and doing the right thing.

most people have a 'f*ck it' attitude. im ashamed to say ive personally known people who released their fish in a river or lake. just dumped em. of course this was when I was a teenager but most adults act just as idiotic. not a betting man but I think a tropical fish from brazil isn't going to fair too well in lake erie. its a slow miserable death for that fish because someones too lazy to unload him.

ive personal gotten rid of most of my fish ive ever owned. ive only kept a handful until they died of age. every fish ive owned I donated to a local fish store and in 2 cases sold 2 of them to private buyers.

never would dare release a fish to die a slow death...


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> never got into snakeheads but yes...those are massively predatory fish
> they destroy ecosystems they aren't indigenous to. the older I get the more I agree with illegal pets. too many people grow tired of things and release them. dumb idiots who don't understand how things work beyond their own personal wants and desires.










Reminds me of Florida and how people release Burmese Pythons and Anacondas and Recticulated Pythons then they go to destroy the Everglades ecosystem and the rest of the state by growing 15 feet and eating everything. They actually pay hunters to wipe out the population of these said snakes every year because its so rapid and yet it's still a huge problem. people man


----------



## scent troll

I hear about that ICEE
I think I watched a show one time on that same problem. the snakes were destroying small mammals and other snakes and indigenous species were suffering because of it. pythons flourished down there cause of no real natural predators.

all because stupid meth head fucks who wanna cool snake get bored with them and throw them road side.

pretty amazing how destructive lazy people can be


----------



## ICEE

Ya once those pythons get a certain size man they can easily wipe out gators no problem







And then they breed and have babies like mad.. Its a epidemic in florida lol. They never die off because the cold either, Florida is close to there natural climate.


----------



## scent troll

that's a lotta meat and snake skin product. we should utilize hunters and farm some un-natural pythons and help out the wildlife and have a nice little market for exotic meats and leathers.

thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

They already utilize hunters, Lets get our license and blast some mofucking snakes man









That actually sounds fun besides the fact that you could get bit by like 20 other poisonous snakes... or step on a alligator or some crazy sh*t


----------



## scent troll

real talk...id feel awful about killing a snake. unless you did a head shot it would be an agonizing death as you unload rounds into it slithering away desperately. 
#badfeels


----------



## psychofish

It would be hard for me to kill a snake for doing what its suppose to do... survive and breed. Its not their fault they were introduced into that ecosystem. On the other hand I understand the problem they create by being there.

Shitty deal for everyone


----------



## ICEE

Indeed but if they they let it go the whole state would be crawling with 10-15 foot pythons everywhere.. When snakes have babies its not just 1 or 2 man its a lot


----------



## psychofish

Yea, I agree something needs to be done. Just sucks cause its not the snakes fault


----------



## scent troll

I have pitty on the creature for what psychofish said. doing what it does. it doesn't have any motivation or jaded political view.  it just wants to survive like anything else. its people. the people who dump pets in non native lands should be the ones who have their cocks clipped so they cant reproduce. and should be FORCED to work in habitat lands to make up for their poor choice in actions.

of course catching someone in the act is another story. I wouldn't mind people having to register exotic pets for this very reason.


----------



## psychofish

I would love to see these people get caught and face life in prison, or have the option to go out and capture these giant snakes alive. Only problem would be finding homes or places to house these giants haha


----------



## ICEE

psychofish said:


> I would love to see these people get caught and face life in prison, or have the option to go out and capture these giant snakes alive. Only problem would be finding homes or places to house these giants haha


Ya man I can imagine these retards getting hurt doing that though... Then the government would have a lot to explain









They shoulda never let those animals be for sale in a tropical climate.. It was bound to happen.


----------



## scent troll

you know what shouldn't be for sale at all? dogs. I f*cking hate dogs. they noise pollute, they sh*t and piss everywhere and all it takes is one half ass owner and you have to scurry your kids indoors when one gets loose. I rarely meet a dog I don't like...but as a whole they devalue neighborhoods and wake people up. theyre pathetic additions to peoples boring lives. no one gets a dog for practical reasons anymore. theyre all because they just want one. ....and piss their neighbors off


----------



## ICEE

you just live in a shitty area with annoying dogs and trashy people. that tends to go hand and hand cuz they dont show any attention to there f*cking dogs.









#ilovemydog


----------



## scent troll

trashy people are trash. I actually live in a nice area since we last talked. but Im looking to move. and the cheaper the rent...the more dogs there are. 
sad but true


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> trashy people are trash. I actually live in a nice area since we last talked. but Im looking to move. and the cheaper the rent...the more dogs there are.
> sad but true


sad but true


----------



## scent troll

I must be a dying breed. even when I had no money (my entire life including right now) I still acted respectable and quiet. id make it a point to walk up apartment steps quiet and close a door...not slam it.

but everyone today has the f*ck all yall lifestyle and doesn't give a sh*t about anyones time or privacy.

I need a cabin in the woods


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I must be a dying breed. even when I had no money (my entire life including right now) I still acted respectable and quiet. id make it a point to walk up apartment steps quiet and close a door...not slam it.
> 
> but everyone today has the f*ck all yall lifestyle and doesn't give a sh*t about anyones time or privacy.
> 
> I need a cabin in the woods


thats just midwest people man. People talk about Southern hospitality.. its a real f*cking thing let me tell you... everyone and there mom is nice. Northern people are rude as f*ck and generally hate life in general is what I've come across.


----------



## scent troll

yup. and they love little sh*t dogs that yelp all fuckin day


----------



## psychofish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I must be a dying breed. even when I had no money (my entire life including right now) I still acted respectable and quiet. id make it a point to walk up apartment steps quiet and close a door...not slam it.
> 
> but everyone today has the f*ck all yall lifestyle and doesn't give a sh*t about anyones time or privacy.
> 
> I need a cabin in the woods


I agree 100%

You know what shouldn't be for sale at all?> Cats, I f*cking hate cats. The numbers of feral cats running around are mind blowing.


----------



## ICEE

psychofish said:


> I must be a dying breed. even when I had no money (my entire life including right now) I still acted respectable and quiet. id make it a point to walk up apartment steps quiet and close a door...not slam it.
> 
> but everyone today has the f*ck all yall lifestyle and doesn't give a sh*t about anyones time or privacy.
> 
> I need a cabin in the woods


I agree 100%

You know what shouldn't be for sale at all?> Cats, I f*cking hate cats. The numbers of feral cats running around are mind blowing.
[/quote]

I would never own a cat in my entire life on the planet. I can't stand f*cking cats man. f*ck CATS. Litter box ... just no.. Dumb animal that shows no affection and just lays around all day ... f*ck cats


----------



## psychofish

ICEE said:


> I must be a dying breed. even when I had no money (my entire life including right now) I still acted respectable and quiet. id make it a point to walk up apartment steps quiet and close a door...not slam it.
> 
> but everyone today has the f*ck all yall lifestyle and doesn't give a sh*t about anyones time or privacy.
> 
> I need a cabin in the woods


I agree 100%

You know what shouldn't be for sale at all?> Cats, I f*cking hate cats. The numbers of feral cats running around are mind blowing.
[/quote]

I would never own a cat in my entire life on the planet. I can't stand f*cking cats man. f*ck CATS. Litter box ... just no.. Dumb animal that shows no affection and just lays around all day ... f*ck cats
[/quote]
f*ck cats


----------



## scent troll

then its agreed, f*ck cats









gentlemen....this has been a productive day
/tips wine glass


----------



## scent troll

so it begins...


----------



## psychofish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> then its agreed, f*ck cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gentlemen....this has been a productive day
> /tips wine glass


agreed


----------



## scent troll

hows everyones day treating them?

I hate working Saturday because that Friday feel isn't with me. everyone else is whistling a tune and happy and im stuck in Thursday feel


----------



## ICEE

its going alright so far... Overcast... Good day to go fishing, besides the fact thats boring as f*ck


----------



## scent troll

weathers going good here. great forcast for the weekend

going canoeing with the GF this sunday


----------



## ICEE

Nice man..... U know what i've been wanting to do lately.. I wanna play some cornhole and drink some beer


----------



## scent troll

beer sounds lovely right now

you working weekends anymore? I have to come in tomorrow. sucks
weathers gonna be perfect and I have to spend 9 hours of it behind a desk


----------



## ICEE

Sometimes I work weekends maybe if they need me too.. But other then that man.. usually 9-4









Whats your go to beer


----------



## scent troll

go to beer? Labatt blue
love the stuff. 
what about you?


----------



## ICEE

Its bud light.. And I told everyone on this forum in the past and got so much hate


----------



## scent troll

why the hate? its just a beer preference. 
actually if I had a choice id pick a dr pepper over any beer. but that's just a matter of taste.


----------



## ICEE

There's always that one random person who likes Dr. Pepper and that person is you. I've cut way back on the soda man. I didn't wanna go into my 20's or early 30's and be diabetic.


----------



## scent troll

go INTO your 20s???

......how old are you


----------



## ICEE

nqqa im 23


----------



## scent troll

ew man wtf
im 10 years older then you?


----------



## ICEE

ya man i told u i was 16 when I met u


----------



## scent troll

that's hawt









I must have forgetten though. 
damn man, just a little one eh? you need any grown up advice ever hit me up


----------



## psychofish

I drink entirely too much soda, but what the hell you only live once right haha


----------



## scent troll

yeah but when you develop and ulcer and find yourself on all 4's reeling in pain...YOLO sounds silly


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> that's hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have forgetten though.
> damn man, just a little one eh? you need any grown up advice ever hit me up


My advice I took from you is.. Make your bitch take birth control


----------



## scent troll

ill go one further. don't trust birth control. use a jimmy
and pull out too. don't screw what you're not willing to raise a child with and be tied to for the rest of your life.

that's it. simple as that. the p*ssy might last just the night, but the consequences can last a life time

/single gun shot


----------



## ICEE

Screw that man it doesn't feel as good with a jimmy. Birth control ftw


----------



## psychofish

Your gonna get burnt someday my friend


----------



## ICEE

Nahhhhhhhhhhh

/ate chipotle ... mmmm was good


----------



## psychofish

Not gonna lie guys, feels pretty good to log in multiple times a day and check in


----------



## ICEE

Ya man stick around... Its only us left


----------



## psychofish

Getting kinda hooked again, gonna have to stick around I think


----------



## ICEE

hell ya man..







I'm down for that


----------



## psychofish

Epic last post Ocellatus


----------



## scent troll

haha thats awesome psychofish

you know what'll be really awesome?? if some of the fish forums start going again

does anyone here have fish? psycho i know youve been away from the hobby. i think im the only one here rockin a tank still


----------



## ICEE

How come i didnt see this post?


----------



## psychofish

I will have another tank again some day...


----------



## scent troll

and in that tank youll put what....


----------



## scent troll

just posted an ad for donating my fish to anyone interested. im going to be tankless for the first time since I was probably 11 years old.
but its necessary with moving and itll be a lot less to worry about seeing as sometimes im away from home 2-3 days at a time.

hope someone wants a free jack and convicts in my area


----------



## psychofish

Im not sure what Im going to put in the tank yet. Sucks your getting rid of your stuff man, but your right its much less to worry about


----------



## scent troll

it will be I absolutely hate when im over my gf's or on a road trip and I have them on my mind and can never really fully relax


----------



## TheTyeMan

Checking in for the first time in a loooong time. I notice the same thing. Central I remember the good ol days where you could post and refresh the page seconds later and have multiple responses. It was a great site when it was good.


----------



## ICEE

Whats up bros.. Happy Saturday.. Whats on the food menu today


----------



## scent troll

hey tye









yes...good old days. 
all it would take to have them back are people. post again. that's it. 
don't know why were all sad and sh*t. just post and chill


----------



## ICEE

Another one coming back..


----------



## scent troll

just got back from a campfire outside with the gf

watching browns vs lions (boring game) and shes reading










good night tonight....hows everyone elses


----------



## ICEE

Great I was watching the game myself









Now go get me some fuqqin ice cream


----------



## scent troll

back from canoeing and hiking

chillin with gf eating blizzards


----------



## ICEE

Im watching the PGA championship bro.. I don't know if you like watching golf but I do. .... and theres like 4 guys at the top of the leaderboard with 8 holes left.


----------



## scent troll

ill play golf. and i love a driving range. but you'd have to pay me to watch golf.

maybe i never gave it a chance cause theres a lot of people i know who love watching and following golf. im not one of them though


----------



## psychofish

I would rather dig at my eyeballs with a spoon than watch golf


----------



## scent troll

psychofish said:


> I would rather dig at my eyeballs with a spoon than watch golf


glad to hear im not the only sane person in here.
golf is such a rich mans game. it has nothing to do with anything physical. is there skill involved? no..its old fucks

now gtfo


----------



## psychofish

Another one I can't stand to watch is Nascar....


----------



## scent troll

I was just reading about that kid who got killed by tony stewart this morning. some 20 year old driver on a dirt track got out of his car after stewart bumped him and stewart drove by and took the kid under his wheel and flung him and killed him.

in my opinion the kid was an idiot and stewart isn't at fault. check out the video online, its everywhere...let me know what you think


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I would rather dig at my eyeballs with a spoon than watch golf


glad to hear im not the only sane person in here.
golf is such a rich mans game. it has nothing to do with anything physical. is there skill involved? no..its old fucks

now gtfo
[/quote]








are you talking about? U can't be a p*ssy and be good at golf. It takes strength to hit it 300 yards.. Also Mcllroy the guy who has won the past 3 tournaments is only 25.. And Tiger can't even play anymore because hes always injured


----------



## scent troll

it takes a high tech club with long arms. physics. you don't need to bench press to his far son. were not hitting rocks with sticks. 
take your glass of merlot, your whites only 6 figure club fee and find a real mans sport.

#nfl


----------



## scent troll

http://deadspin.com/reports-tony-stewart-ran-over-opposing-driver-during-1618893708

tony killing another race car driver
dumb ass kid


----------



## ICEE

Well from my point of view it looks like ya he hit him and didnt try to avoid it







Thats murder


----------



## psychofish

Not only did he not try to miss, but you can hear him hit the gas and watch his rear tires break loose.... Murder x2


----------



## ICEE

I love how Nascar is trying to cover it up saying no ill intent bull f*cking sh*t














Nigggga had all the intent in the world to run that dude over


----------



## Ægir

Problem is Stewarts reputation isnt great to begin with... and so many other factors like the kid in a BLACK SUIT on a poorly lit dirt track, the blind spots in a sprint car (you drive looking out the right window most of the time), and how hard they are to actually turn vs power slide.

Not his fault, and if it was intentional he will prob get away with it.

My thought is he swerved to intimidate the kid or roost him with dirt, and the kid stepped in at the same time.


----------



## scent troll

now why in the hell would an established, rich, well off champion like stewart RUN OVER a 20 year old kid on an independent circuit race???

seriously guys. yes it looked bad. but the guys wearing a black suit on a dusty dirt track at night time.

I highly doubt stewart decided (even in a moment of rage) to run over some kid. 
that's a hard ass sell.


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> now why in the hell would an established, rich, well off champion like stewart RUN OVER a 20 year old kid on an independent circuit race???
> 
> seriously guys. yes it looked bad. but the guys wearing a black suit on a dusty dirt track at night time.
> 
> I highly doubt stewart decided (even in a moment of rage) to run over some kid.
> that's a hard ass sell.


Because hes always been a baby back bitch as Ægir said.. his anger got the best of him.. Although I don't give a f*ck either way. Nascar can go f*ck itself


----------



## scent troll

so you're seriously saying stewart went ahead and ran over a fellow racer because why not? 
I cant argue with that. apparently you have it out for stewart. I don't like nascar either...good thing this wasn't nascar


----------



## ICEE

Why would I have it out for Stewart ?














I don't follow Nascar.. Its still considered Nascar man it was a Nascar event.

I'm saying it wouldn't surprise me if he did or didn't . Eye Witness reports say he burped the accelerator as psycho said


----------



## scent troll

the thing is...I have absolutely no sorrow for some 20 year old dip f*ck who steps out on a hot race track to get on TV and get his name known for getting in stewarts face. that's exactly what he did. and 150 feet of rag dolling later...mission accomplished...hes a celebrity now.


----------



## ICEE

I'm gonna order pizza tonight. Whats your guys favorite


----------



## psychofish

Sausage is my fav


----------



## ICEE

Nice man.. although thats kinda plain.. what chain pizza is your favorite?


----------



## scent troll

supreme

the more on a pizza the better (exclude mushrooms please)


----------



## ICEE

I never understood why people don't like mushrooms. Is it just the texture? Because they don't taste like anything


----------



## scent troll

actually I love mushrooms
I just don't like them on pizza because pizza places generally give you gross soggy shrooms. mushrooms grilled or in a stirfry or with some noodles and steak...or even in the raw with ranch dip? forget about it. delicious.

just not on my hot cheezy pizza


----------



## ICEE

what do yu know about a stirfry son... Its all about mushrooms with that steak


----------



## scent troll

portobellas with steak (med rare)









I actually love raw white mushrooms in a salad with some zesty Italian


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> portobellas with steak (med rare)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love raw white mushrooms in a salad with some zesty Italian


Salad bar bro... mmmm I miss those college days


----------



## ICEE

So Robin Williams killed himself.. Interesting


----------



## scent troll

yeah what a shame

mondays suck so bad. so so bad. 
the weather is awful too

discuss


----------



## ICEE

Ya the weather is awful. Said its gonna rain 3 days straight..

yolo


----------



## scent troll

all good
i was just outside enjoying the weather and talking to the gf on the phone and got dumped on.

#soaked


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> all good
> i was just outside enjoying the weather and talking to the gf on the phone and got dumped on.
> 
> #soaked


----------



## ICEE

Brownies or cookies man? I like me some brownies


----------



## scent troll

whats everyones week lookin like? 
i work til saturday and have a party i wont feel like going to sat night

/would rather stay inside eating food and watching pre season


----------



## ICEE

answer my fuqqin question..

And its looking great besides this rain







I don't care to watch preseason..

/still hooked on watching dexter


----------



## psychofish

It was a nice 77 degrees and sunny today


----------



## ICEE

Nebraska? You still in Nebraska? and you like FSU? thats strange


----------



## scent troll

I wish I lived in the true Midwest

calling ohio the Midwest is a bit of a stretch. urban decay would be better suited

/ate mcdonalds for dinner last night


----------



## psychofish

ICEE said:


> Nebraska? You still in Nebraska? and you like FSU? thats strange


Been a FSU fan my entire life. I was walking on clouds when FSU beat Nebraska in the bowl game when I was a kid.


----------



## scent troll

I never got into college. mostly because im not alumni of anything aside from community college. 
if Cuyahoga community college ever had a football team I guess id root for them. by default im OSU fan. that's about it.


----------



## ICEE

community college alumni. that a boy


----------



## scent troll

well at least I don't have 80K in student loan debts


----------



## ICEE

Will end up paying more than that for your son


----------



## scent troll

actually ill end up paying right around that. 86400 to be exact

#fml


----------



## psychofish

Community College here too... 15k student loans


----------



## scent troll

most successful people I know didn't invest 6 figures in their education and have a copious amount of degrees on a wall. the most well off family and friends (and even coworkers) all either mastered a trade or worked from the bottom up and got very very good at what theyre doing.


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> most successful people I know didn't invest 6 figures in their education and have a copious amount of degrees on a wall. the most well off family and friends (and even coworkers) all either mastered a trade or worked from the bottom up and got very very good at what theyre doing.


Thats because in America the rich get richer my friend.. Rich people can send there kids to whatever schools and then they go on to be successful


----------



## scent troll

what? you're missing my point
yes rich kids have a generally privileged lifestyle and get sh*t others might not. but im arguing that degrees don't always translate into higher income. 
a lot of very educated people cant balance a check book
a lot of high school educated people can turn $1 into an income stream.










/lives pay check to pay check while I preach


----------



## scent troll

quiet day

guess im the only one whose not focused on my job today

#fuckwork


----------



## ICEE

Just got home man.. GO fck yourself

In a serious note.. It was a busy day....

Mike on average how many hot women do you see at work per day


----------



## scent troll

7

I met my current gf here at work. she started working in the office about a year ago
smoking hottie man. I literally still cant believe I got her









how about you? wait...where do you even work?


----------



## ICEE

if you can't remember anything about ya boy then nahhhhhhhh i aint telling you









Bro.... Based on your assumptions of smoking hottie... I just don't buy it. You like fat women.









Do people even know you guys date? I thought dating at the workplace was no bueno


----------



## scent troll

we sure didn't announce it. but after almost a year its impossible to keep it secret. people know now. they just moved to offices outside the building. 
no one cares about a no date rule as long as things are kept professional and you don't bring drama to work. be adults.

we're lookin for a place together as we speak. shits for real serious

/has a ring on hold already


----------



## ICEE

Dam... I was gone for about a year.... Last time u were stilll with your other one...

Thats good man... Upgrades are always good.. If she has a good personality that is

But u didn't comment on the fat thing... Is she fat


----------



## scent troll

no sir


----------



## ICEE

about time u became normal .. who da fk likes fat chicks anyways besides you and damanster


----------



## scent troll

says the 300lb guy


----------



## ICEE

nice joke brah


----------



## scent troll

dramatic morning in aqhu


----------



## ICEE

/eats lunch

/not subway don't eat fresh

/chipotle


----------



## psychofish

Just finished up putting a engine in a USPS mail buggy


----------



## ICEE

Nice man... Whats the max speed one of those things can go.


----------



## psychofish

had a hell of a time getting it to 55 lmao


----------



## ICEE

Was it for usps or like another client?


----------



## scent troll

I hate those little mail trucks. always blocking me in the morning on my way to work. I live down a busy street and the guy always creeps along dumping mail in boxes and right when you go to get around him he takes off to the next box and when he stops oncoming traffic starts


----------



## psychofish

It was for USPS


----------



## ICEE

I have no said problems with the mail man


----------



## scent troll

morning gents


----------



## psychofish

Morning


----------



## scent troll

hows life going today broham?

its Friday


----------



## psychofish

Not sure what happened here, I replied to this earlier.. Just soaking up some warranty gravy today. How about you?


----------



## scent troll

lot of keys today. people love losing their $300 key fobs and bitching about how much they are to replace

oh well man...sucks to be you


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lot of keys today. people love losing their $300 key fobs and bitching about how much they are to replace
> 
> oh well man...sucks to be you


why did nissan stop with the 350z


----------



## scent troll

f*ck if I know
they did? who cares? I work here I don't live and die with nissawn

this company could start sellin toasters for all I care as long as I get paid


----------



## ICEE

Thanks for the insight douchebag.. This is how I feel about Nissan now









#foreigncarsarebetter


----------



## psychofish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> f*ck if I know
> they did? who cares? I work here I don't live and die with nissawn
> 
> this company could start sellin toasters for all I care as long as I get paid


somebody's ready for the weekend


----------



## scent troll

....nissans ARE foreign cars


----------



## ICEE

No sh*t.. I always wanted a 350z when I was younger.. I wanted to be a ricer


----------



## scent troll

cool i always wanted a ford escape. 
now im livin the dream

YOLO


----------



## ICEE

Sad part is I think your serious


----------



## scent troll

you're*

and i am. its a sensible SUV with all the capabilities of its larger counter parts but easier on the gas. dollar for dollar theres no better choice for someone like me.

ford...for a better tomorrow


----------



## scent troll

im heading to the indians game tonight. fireworks after the game. 
you know what that means









.....rain


----------



## scent troll

that feel when you're 100% certain your gf doesnt give a sh*t about the game and you're gonna have to fork over $20 for parking and deal with crowds for a night that she wont give a f*ck about.

/is dating a kardashian


----------



## ICEE

nice man.. Hopefully your having a good time


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Indians won tho.. I watched some of it


----------



## scent troll

we were down the 1st base line. got nachos and cheese, hot dogs and pop









/had epic nasty egg smellin farts on way home

it literally smelled like i shoved deviled eggs inside a catfishes vagina and put it in a zip lock for a week then cracked it open and sniffed


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> we were down the 1st base line. got nachos and cheese, hot dogs and pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /had epic nasty egg smellin farts on way home
> 
> it literally smelled like i shoved deviled eggs inside a catfishes vagina and put it in a zip lock for a week then cracked it open and sniffed










I dont know how you came up with that but I pictured it in my head


----------



## scent troll

/still fartin 24 hours later

i think im backed up

wheres all this gas coming from? it smells like a sailors foot


----------



## ICEE

What does your girlfriend think ?

ALso how much were them nachos.. Detroit literally trys to rape u... 5 bucks for a bottle of water...


----------



## scent troll

nachos were like $5
waters like 2
the stadium got a lot better with food prices.

hard to justify bitching about families not coming out to ball games when the average mans gonna dump $100+ on f*cking hot dogs and pop


----------



## scent troll

was a nice weekend
went wayyyy too quick. I hate that feeling when you show up to work Monday and acknowledge you have every single day and hour ahead of you until the next weekend.

jesus the work to life ratio in this world is so imbalanced


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> nachos were like $5
> waters like 2
> the stadium got a lot better with food prices.
> 
> hard to justify bitching about families not coming out to ball games when the average mans gonna dump $100+ on f*cking hot dogs and pop










Dam thats nice man.. Detroit is the biggest jew of all time on food prices


----------



## scent troll

detroits doing what many hard up cities do...the exact opposite of what they SHOULD do

because theyre ghost towns aside from ballgames and events...they charge big time city prices to make up for lack of traffic.
what they don't understand...or don't care about...is that those prices are what keep people flocking to burbs instead of downtown for their free time and days off. why pay $20 to park and spend 300% more for a meal compared to going to a mall (and being in a much safer area to boot)

its a shame. clevelands starting to get it. you need to give people a reason to give downtown a shot. acting like you're new York city when you are Detroit or Cleveland or Indianapolis is pretty much ensuring your downtowns will never bring the traffic they need to thrive


----------



## ICEE

Funny Part is though... The Tigers game sellout almost every home game.. I think the past 6 or 7 have been standing room only sellouts.. Its $8 for a nacho $5 for a water.. and people keep coming back.. Tigers are all these people have man ... SO they just continue to scam them..


----------



## scent troll

but that's exactly my point. you guys love your sports with a passion. sports are a huuuuge x-factor in any downtown. people want to root for their city and be a part of celebrations and say "I was there"

but outside of those games...how bumpin is Detroit on any given day? probably about as busy as Cleveland was 10 years ago before the casino, convention center and revamped living areas. people are flocking downtown here. there is literally not enough living areas downtown anymore because prices dropped, events picked up and you can now walk around and shop, eat and see a play all within a mile or 2 of anywhere you go. people want to live there again and former empty buildings that were an eye sore are now high end apartments.

its impressive. and a giant new hotel is going up right by the convention center. that area was a government building and empty grass lots a few years ago...now its a hot spot.

I hope Detroit revives itself somehow. its a hell of a storied city with some amazing history. be a shame to let it all go outside of the sports


----------



## ICEE

Its too late man... Its far too late... Sports is all Detroit has left... If the Tigers weren't dam good the past 5 years... Detroit would have nothing.. Just a decade ago we were a shitty team and no one was going to the games..

there is no hope for Detroit... none... I've been around it and seen it...


----------



## scent troll

sad but true
you can slap all the paint and new sh*t on the city but the people are what end up making a city what it is.
sadly...detoits population is ruled by corrupt politics and thug/welfare citizens. pretty it up all you want...no respectable businesses or people want anything to do with it. sadly...its a giant ghetto and theres a million other cities people would rather do business in.

rip detroit


----------



## ICEE

And yet a hour away.... Ann Arbor is a top 10 city in the whole United States of America to live in.. I f*cking love Ann Arbor man.. If I have to go somewhere to hangout its always Ann Arbor.. People are friendly, its so f*cking safe, its just beautiful man, the atmosphere, the eating and shops, the nightlife... Ann Arbor is the best city in the USA for sure ..


----------



## scent troll

thanks to the college

its funny because colleges usually devalue a city because of the partying and sh*t

in michigans case its your only saving grace lol


----------



## ICEE

Well its not like its a shitty College man.. People don't go to the University Of Michigan to party.. They go to be successful at life







Hella hard school to get into.... 10x harder then Ohio State..

People just go to Ohio State to party... I've been to both citys Columbus and Ann Arbor and they both couldn't have different feels.


----------



## scent troll

nice attempt at trying to start an ohio st vs Michigan convo

/couldn't give 2 fucks about colleges or college sports

don't care. glad Michigan has one thing going for it.

...one thing


----------



## ICEE

Me too.. LETS GO BLUE


----------



## scent troll

lets be honest about one thing tho. your helmets are gayer then f*ck
looks like giant yellow mustaches with pin stripes


----------



## ICEE

Helmets are badass man..


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Helmets are badass man..


----------



## ICEE

Ohio States quarterback out for the year














They are gonna be terrible now


----------



## scent troll

cool

bad ass storm just came rollin through. erilie quiet outside

a little too quiAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH<user has been disconnected>


----------



## ICEE

Yup same here


----------



## scent troll

dafuq up


----------



## ICEE

Best news when u find out Ohio States balling qb is hurt for the whole season.. #iliveforthisshit


----------



## scent troll

/watches


----------



## ICEE

Whats the best thing to eat in downtown Cleveland


----------



## scent troll

dat sweet sweet puhhhhhh


----------



## ICEE

/leaves

/cant be serious with this guy


----------



## scent troll

a resturant called melt

google it

shits off the chain


----------



## ICEE

Dam bro...







Melt Bar and Grilled? sh*t looks f*cking delicious


----------



## scent troll

a new one opened by my gf's

its in walking distance. the food is legit amazing man
if you ever come to cleveland im taking you there for beer and stacked high grilled cheese and endless steak fries


----------



## ICEE

Bro I want onion rings instead of steak fries


----------



## scent troll

oh hell yes
do you guys have red robin around you?


----------



## scent troll

nitey nite

/leaves


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh hell yes
> do you guys have red robin around you?


ya man we do







That onion ring tower too good


----------



## scent troll

any food that comes in a tower form

yes

yes

in other news. tomorrow is normally my day off but my boss is riding my ass to work at our new store to help train the dumb fucks there. i absolutely dont feel like it

trying to think of some excuses that will easily clear me from coming in tomorrow


----------



## ICEE

Say that your girlfriend wants the D.. And he probably knows her .. Since you know you work together














DO it man do ittttttttttt


----------



## scent troll

already got off

said that I have sh*t to do....which I do










sick of working 6 day weeks anyways.







this place


----------



## ICEE

nice man.. I figured you would be a pushover and do it.. congrats


----------



## scent troll

I work my ass off for this company. man needs a day to do his own thing
real tawk


----------



## ICEE

Ya.. So go golfing with me so I can whoop dat ass.....


----------



## scent troll

i have one thing im doing today
minecraft

/just cooked up 3 eggs and 8 bacon strips

#yolo


----------



## psychofish

6 days a week is lame ass sh*t...

/feels your pain


----------



## scent troll

im already thinkin lunch. its going to be a food/game day


----------



## Guest

pissingshit


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

quiet round here


----------



## scent troll

that feel when you're pretty certain every developed lives without you

(distant caw of a crow)

my friends....have forsaken me


----------



## scent troll

/comes back to visit
/sees no new posts
/leaves


----------



## scent troll

went swimming today
going for a walk out with my gf and her dad soon

sooooooooo........ttyl

/leaves in silence 
/fails to keep convo going


----------



## scent troll

/is starting to wonder if my viewing permissions have been blocked

this has to be the longest post drought in america


----------



## scent troll

guys?...


----------



## scent troll

:rock: 
f*ck is going on


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbc.com/future/bespoke/20140304-how-big-is-space-interactive/index.html


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

well...nite yall


----------



## scent troll

afternoon...

/is now officially talking to himself


----------



## ICEE

im here brother


----------



## scent troll

whats good homie? how was your trip?


----------



## ICEE

It was good man went up north to a family cabin with my girlfriend. First time my familys let me have the cabin to myself without them being there. Gotta lot of bs calls from my parents but I cleaned the f*cking place when I left. Its a nice cabin man, on a beautiful man made lake with a speedboat and a couple jetskis. I had fun but like the no Internet thing is kinda wack. Legit no internet and I was messing around on the deck trying to kill bugs with one of them Mosquito tennis racket type flyswatters that zaps them. Badass invention if you ask me... But thats how I smashed my phone....

Other then that had a lot of sex, enjoyed the water, and just lived life without technology for a few days.







Was beautiful man. Am gonna go again this winter when its all snowy.


----------



## scent troll

that sounds like good medicine. I personally love when me and my gf (or just me) is somewhere where theres no modern day BS

its peaceful. you feel unplugged and because of that you can truly exhale and relax without distranctions
not a damn thing wrong spending your nights gazing up at the stars and taking in the world in peace and quiet. personally I think the world would be a much better place without so much internet

nothing like when you go take a road trip or go somewhere beautiful and someone spends their experience with their face shoved in their smart phone. hell of a life youll recall when your days are through...staring at the screen of your iphone


----------



## ICEE

Hell ya man.. It was good medicine


----------



## scent troll

getting a yurt with my gf this weekend in southern ohio. going to get some good meds this weekend myself


----------



## ICEE

Ya Man I hate camping though


----------



## scent troll

camping is tight

we just bought a nice tent earlier this year. sleeps both of us plus all of our belongings. but I will be honest. waking up in a steamy humid tent in the morning....youll never see me desiring a shower and the couch and air conditioning more then right there at that moment. but if you can get past that sh*t camping is hella nice


----------



## scent troll

/busy as f*ck today at work


----------



## scent troll

/getting California roll for lunch today 









fuckin addicted to that stuff lately


----------



## ICEE

Sushi makes me sh*t good.. Real good


----------



## scent troll

that hot

man they made it today with brown rice...soy sauce on the side








so good...

im so satisfied right now


----------



## ICEE

how much was it big boy


----------



## scent troll

$7 with the drink


----------



## ICEE

thats cheap ass sushi.. probably wasnt even good









me and my girlfriend get real sushi son... 30$ a plate

/knows what good food is

/is fat


----------



## scent troll

its California roll. not sushi. 
anyone who pays $30 for a lunch while working either lives at home with mom or has a really tiny penis..or both


----------



## ICEE

Who the f*ck said it was lunch? Im talking nice asian restaurant with a bad ass sushi chef









My dick is large


----------



## scent troll

obviously. why else would you feel the need to defend it online


----------



## ICEE

That was pretty smart man..

Anyways im having wings for dinner.. hell ya


----------



## scent troll

yeah but what kind?

gf made me chicken wings and ravioli 
we're doing applications for the apt to finalize sh*t...kinda threw dinner together. it was actually good as f*ck

cooking out of love. ill eat anything she makes with and love it









/had chk wings and ravioli for dinner


----------



## ICEE

Caribbean jerk man.. Spicy as f*ck but I love it... You and your girlfriend are so mushy man


----------



## scent troll

that's the only way to be

you still dating that Asian slut?


----------



## ICEE

ya man... hand: Shes not a slut ok

The only way to be in mushy? ukes:


----------



## scent troll

could you f*ck emoticons up anymore?









and yes she is a slut
shes Asian. its in her DNA
I bet she lets you spit in her mouth


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> could you f*ck emoticons up anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes she is a slut
> shes Asian. its in her DNA
> I bet she lets you spit in her mouth


Wait how the f*ck did u know asian girls were really slutty and let you do whatever in bed? Cuz thats what she lets me do man.. I cum all over her mouth









By the way I was on mobile so you can go f*ck yourself


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

I'm gonna have chicken shishkabobs and steak ones... with rice









what you know about that nice dinnner life son..

/fires up grill


----------



## scent troll

making that yourself?









I dunno whats for dinner tonight. im heading over my gf's parents later. we're going on a walk and then ice cream. her mom usually cooks up crazy good food. im hoping for Mexican food


----------



## ICEE

Ya bro im making that myself


----------



## scent troll

nice man!

well im headin home from work so I might talk to you later tonight broseph. if not enjoy ur dinner and sh*t. later homie


----------



## ICEE

Alright man.. Enjoy your cheesy f*cking walk with your girlfriend... And try to act like a gentleman in front of her family... And enjoy your stupid f*cking ice cream.. Don't you just live the perfect f*cking life..

Ps

go f*ck yourself


----------



## scent troll

dude soooo bitter hahahahahaha
whats wrong? your gf always wanna drag your ass to the club and grind up on other guys? bro its not the perfect life, i took a long ass twisted road to find this girl. went through a lot of sh*t to get where i am.

but fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirst. let me take a selfieeeeeeeeeeeee

UNS UNS UNS UNS UNS UNS UNS


----------



## scent troll

yall take too damn long to wake up in the morning

/posts from work


----------



## scent troll

man its been deader then usual around here. and that's sayin a lot!


----------



## gvrayman

/rolls over


----------



## scent troll

i went on a across nova scotia road trip yesterday and got a fine for beheading road kill isn't that dumb,, what can i say all i need was a fresh coyote skull for my collection


----------



## scent troll

THOUGHT OF THE DAY

there was day when your parents put you down and never picked you up again


----------



## ICEE

Bro Ill always come back here no mattter what if im breathing.. sometimes sh*t happens

/hugs


----------



## scent troll

thanks bro that means a lot.

/remembers when ICEE and me used to run this place.

/never forget bro

#1love


----------



## ICEE

/hugs tightly

We still run this sh*t...


----------



## scent troll

/whispers in your ear "you're what I needed this whole time"

mmm......


----------



## ICEE

/whispers back

/asks you if you wanna go out back and smoke a j

/smacks


----------



## scent troll

yes.....yes

wutchu doin tonight bro?


----------



## ICEE

Chilling at home bro.... Been smoking and talking to my girl all night


----------



## scent troll

my girls at class right now. when shes back at noon we're heading out to our yurt for the weekend. gonna be a nice chill weekend.

#dicksgonegetwet


----------



## ICEE

Nice bro... Does the yurt have a shower or nah


----------



## scent troll

she ended up thinking it was in an entirely different area 40 minutes away.

it turned out to be 4 hours away









trip cancelled

#minecraft night


----------



## ICEE

and here I was gone all night thinking youd be out.. #fail


----------



## scent troll

nope. we just ate a sh*t ton of food yest. today we're heading out to walk/run. im actually all about that. 
then its scary movie tonight. then more minecraft. i just broke construction on a bad ass library for Oakriver (name of my town).

its an all glass building with an arched stone frame. very cool.

you wouldnt understand though since you dont play minecraft.

#permavirgin


----------



## ICEE

Ya minecraft is for those virgins

/realizes you dont actually have a girlfriend

When you talk about runs and walks its probably running and walking on minecraft











U fuckin failure


----------



## scent troll

i sometimes wish i didnt man. i feel very overwhelmed at times with her. shes a strong personality and im more chill. so its easy for her to run away with the relationship. like right now i wanna head out and pick up a 12 pack of doritos locos tacos, chill on youtubes and eat...but instead im waiting for her to be done with her bath and wondering what f*ck fest activity we're going to end up doing.

im sure ill end up at the nearest strip mall watching her spend money she doesnt have.









women are so fuckin retarded with money. what they call 'cheap' i call 'when my car breaks now i can fix it and dont have to go OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG WHERE AM I GONNA GET THIS MONEY:?!?!?!"


----------



## ICEE

and yet shes the one


----------



## scent troll

crazy right?


----------



## ICEE

Well man.. Im happy for you. And im only 4 hours away. So invite me to the wedding


----------



## scent troll

i think were eloping or something man. both of us have been to a dozen weddings in our life times. we hate weddings. been to one been to em all. we're thinking get away. tropical or some sh*t. save our money. those few close close friends or fam that CAN come are welcome but neither of us feel a wedding. shes got her ring picked out. i got my beautiful as f*ck bride to be with amazing tits. things are going well.

youll def be invited.


----------



## ICEE

I totally did not expect you to say that man









Thats whats up


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

back from swimming in lake erie with my boo

water was perfect.

/didnt put head under water

/doesnt wanna get sick


----------



## ICEE

Why would u even swim in that algae infested shithole.. your dumb man


----------



## scent troll

because yolo


----------



## ICEE

Find a pool or a pond or something man.. Thats rediculous u did that


----------



## scent troll

yeah a pool. 25% piss. thats like human soup.

lake erie isnt as bad as you think it is. maybe by your sh*t hole area of it there was an algae bloom but over here its cool, clean and nice. 
believe me i still wont risk ingesting it but it was hella cool and refreshing putting our bodies in there. 
dont be such a puss man. theres more sh*t to worry about in life then swimming water.


----------



## ICEE

Bro. Chlorine kills all the piss stuff. And I wasn't talking about public pools even I won't do that ordeal. But like people have pools and ponds at there houses ya know


----------



## scent troll

her friend actually has a nice pool and we went there last weekend. but for some reason its like 60 fuckin degrees. it was literally shivering cold. i dove in and was like FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

refreshing. hey man we have a lake half the size of our state. i cant not use it. 
i guess i just dont care. i mean we showered as soon as we got home. it felt so damn nice. nothing like being in a body of water that stretches to the horizon. no pool can do that


----------



## ICEE

Can you stop talking about how loose your gf is man and wet.. U don't need to stretch her anymore.


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Can you stop talking about how loose your gf is man and wet.. U don't need to stretch her anymore.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers indians start our series tonight man. I'm gonna be tuning in


----------



## scent troll

not me. we're watching saved by the bell movie tonight

/leans close to icee and whispers in his ear

"help me bro....get me the f*ck out of here"

/sees girlfriend looking over

HAHHAHA YEAH MAN itll be a great time!!!! i love her so much









*tear drop*


----------



## ICEE

Well. you could always come over here for a good time man. .


----------



## scent troll

wheres here anyways? you have an apartment? house? where do you even live? last i knew you were in toledo


----------



## ICEE

Im a f*cking idiot man







Somehow the Tigers- Indians game was at 4pm. And we won 12-1 and its over now







Dam nothing to watch tonight then


----------



## scent troll

saved by the bizzie is on later


----------



## ICEE

Cabrera hit 2 homers against you guys.. thats my boy.. Maybe hes finally healthy now


----------



## scent troll

i havent watched an idians game in like 3 weeks.

wake me up if they make the playoffs (so in a few years)


----------



## ICEE

Bro isn't saved by the bell a show not a f*cking movie.. Dumbass


----------



## scent troll

they made a movie about it. a behind the scenes movie. 
itll be super awesome...............

i cant wait to watch it.............


----------



## ICEE

And yet dt is the one whos depressed


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Do u ever get to pick what u watch?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


dam bro. man the f*ck up.


----------



## scent troll

oh ok ill man up and take back control of my life and lay the law down lolololol

#nohope

#youhave2letmego


----------



## ICEE

#whathappenedtomyboy

#goodbyemyson


----------



## scent troll

i made my decision. u werent around here when i needed you. i had to fill that void. now its done. and i cant go back.

and although were together again...its done. i can never come back


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i made my decision. u werent around here when i needed you. i had to fill that void. now its done. and i cant go back.
> 
> and although were together again...its done. i can never come back


Goodlucky my friend

#rip

#iceeandmike

#2008-2013


----------



## scent troll

hows you and your girl doing?  still the same chick right? you never answered my q about where you live. are you in michigan? detroit?


----------



## ICEE

im still in toledo man. I told u this last week. Yes we pay rent for a condo.


----------



## scent troll

excuse me for forgeting. but what brought you to toldeo bro? toledo sucks ass. horrible city.

hows the condo? nice i hope? you guys in downtown toledo or somewhere in the better surrounding area?


----------



## ICEE

I don't live in toledo I live outside of it. I would never live inside toledo man.







ur crazy

Its nice man. I like it 3 bedroom condo just my girl and me and my dog


----------



## scent troll

cool man. were moving in 6 weeks to our 2 bedroom with her dog. its a little pitbull
great dog actually. the place is really nice. way way west suburb. barely in the county. 10 mins from work


----------



## ICEE

Nice man.. Lets smoke that bitch up


----------



## scent troll

im pumped but id be lying if i said i wasnt nervous. never shared a place with a gf that id financially depend on. this place is expensive and although i could pay rent if i absolutely must i couldnt do sh*t else. we def need both our incomes here so im really going all out. im not living with her...her with me...were living together.

im excited and nervous. like f*ck if we get into a huge fight i gotta deal with it and live with it. cant go back to my pad because thats her pad as well.

#life


----------



## ICEE

It will all work out man.. But just be sure that this is indeed really what you want


----------



## scent troll

part of me really just wants my own place...space...things. im a neat individual and i also dont know how i feel about living with her dog in an apartment. def gonna be a lot of stress.

but i think of the reality of being without her and the only way thats gonna happen is a breakup. and life without her for real...not playing anymore...would be devastating. i wouldnt be happy alone. life aint about being alone man. life is short. it makes me happy to come home to her. 
so yeah...i think this is what i want


----------



## scent troll

morning everyone (ICEE)


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> part of me really just wants my own place...space...things. im a neat individual and i also dont know how i feel about living with her dog in an apartment. def gonna be a lot of stress.
> 
> but i think of the reality of being without her and the only way thats gonna happen is a breakup. and life without her for real...not playing anymore...would be devastating. i wouldnt be happy alone. life aint about being alone man. life is short. it makes me happy to come home to her.
> so yeah...i think this is what i want


life is short? seems pretty long to me


----------



## scent troll

it isnt bro. it isnt.

#yolo


----------



## ICEE

Don't tell me how to feel man

/slaps ass


----------



## scent troll

gonna be a long ass day. slow at work. my coworker (a 57 year old guy) is telling me stories of road trips.


----------



## ICEE

/smokes up mikes work

/up in smoke niqqa


----------



## scent troll

I don't speak pavement ape im not sure what that meant.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

busy day for myself


----------



## psychofish

afternoon guys


----------



## scent troll

whats happenin psych?

im so glad im home. day from hell today. cant wait to chill...poop...minecraft and bed down with the gf
yes i play minecraft and im 33. what of it?


----------



## ICEE

ur life is sh*t thats what of it


----------



## scent troll

bro...im building a tower the will be seen for miles around. a beacon of my villages power. dafuq you know about anything son?

minecraftin for a better tomorrow


----------



## ICEE

bro.. Surprised you don't play league of legends


----------



## scent troll

nah. too new school for me. i still rock civ 2 bro. i keep it real

roller coaster tycoon. morrowind. yup. your boy got addicted to games and never let em go. f*ck new graphics hog games.


----------



## ICEE

Bro. your girlfriend isn't hot if you play minecraft


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

you can't even deny it bro


----------



## scent troll

/watching dirty dancing


----------



## ICEE

/watching sex and the city with my gilrfriend


----------



## scent troll

bro...my name. what should i change it to?


----------



## ICEE

Central


----------



## scent troll

wonder why thats my name i feel like i was ocellatus longer


----------



## ICEE

Central just stuck man. I like it, change it back


----------



## scent troll

remember when i was M0rph?

hahahaha that was funny cuz u picked that name. i got back in aqhu to look at old posts and people are replying to me as morph and im like oh sh*t i remember that!

yeah central seemed to stick. central it is


----------



## ICEE

bro I only said that cuz i was into ball pythons.. and the different breeds are called morphs


----------



## scent troll

i actually liked it
cause im a huge aliens freak. xenomorphs. morph. so that worked for both of us lol

central i literally came up with being bored as f*ck one night and thought it sounded cool for some reason. now when people ask i tell them its cause i like central american cichlids....but really...i just made it up


----------



## ICEE

It looked better with the C capitalized .. you ****


----------



## scent troll

tell egir that hes that one with the power to change names


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> bro I only said that cuz i was into ball pythons.. and the different breeds are called morphs


----------



## scent troll

nite

bye delta


----------



## ICEE

are u forreal man


----------



## psychofish

lol


----------



## ICEE

Florida State looked crappy in there opener pyscho


----------



## scent troll

no one cares about florida state

lets discuss the new mazda miata. dont know it? google it. return here and share your thoughts.


----------



## delta

Love the new miata! The new miata and mustang are the only cool cars out right now. Now to wait a few yrs for blown up miatas to show up so a real engine can be shoehorned in.


----------



## scent troll

yeah my thoughts too. they actually made the miata look pretty nice. sexy even. im not a miata guy at all. even a little. and i still wouldnt buy one if i was in the market for a sports coupe. but from what it was to its new look...10000% better.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> yeah my thoughts too. they actually made the miata look pretty nice. sexy even. im not a miata guy at all. even a little. and i still wouldnt buy one if i was in the market for a sports coupe. but from what it was to its new look...10000% better.


Not my style.. Looks like the tried to rip off a corvette with a shitty miata


----------



## scent troll

#savedbythebell

#notintoit


----------



## ICEE

what did u think of my comment


----------



## scent troll

tldr
something about a corvette
who gives a f*ck about cars

joan rivers is dead. discuss


----------



## ICEE

i dont care when people die


----------



## scent troll

The NFL's popularity is all the more remarkable when you inspect the fare it has to offer each week on television. An average professional football game lasts 3 hours and 12 minutes, but if you tally up the time when the ball is actually in play, the action amounts to a mere 11 minutes.

Part of the discrepancy has to do with the basic rules of American football. Unlike hockey or basketball, the 60-minute game clock in football can run even when the ball is not in play. That means a lot of game time is spent standing around or huddling up before each play begins.
The 11 minutes of action was famously calculated a few years ago by the Wall Street Journal. Its analysis found that an average NFL broadcast spent more time on replays (17 minutes) than live play. The plurality of time (75 minutes) was spent watching players, coaches, and referees essentially loiter on the field.

^


----------



## ICEE

tldr.. NFL=about money not fans


----------



## scent troll

i copied that from a website. long story for. in a 3 1/2 hour game theres about 11 minutes of physical play. and over 100 commercials.










so im done


----------



## ICEE

You're just done because you live in Cleveland man


----------



## scent troll

and? even if that was the truth it still means im done.

ill bet you right now everything in my wallet even if the browns make a playoff run I wont care. at all.


----------



## ICEE

Stop being so emo about sports and enjoy like the rest of us fagg0t


----------



## scent troll

no
f*ck that im going back to reading books


----------



## ICEE

Alright man.. Or just go back to minecraft you fuckin nerd


----------



## scent troll

f*ck you know bout minecraft ho?


----------



## ICEE

I don't .. Id rather play flappy bird


----------



## scent troll

never played that.

thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

It was the dumbest game of all time.. But everyone with a smart phone played it at one point







+


----------



## scent troll

im talking the real game. not the e-game ho


----------



## ICEE

what the f*ck are u talking about


----------



## scent troll

nothin nevermind.

/is watching 'dear john' with gf sleeping on my leg

cant move. cant get up. cant change channel. fml


----------



## ICEE

I'm gonna order some pizza bro


----------



## scent troll

whats on it though?

/leans forward ready to hear epic toppings


----------



## ICEE

im done with you


----------



## scent troll

yeah yeah great. 
whats on your pizza fagget? stop being an emotional bitch


----------



## ICEE

meat lovers

now go die


----------



## scent troll

meat lovers...typical. 
god forbid you get veges in your life ever.
you truly are a walking heart attack bro.

/spits in your open mouth


----------



## ICEE

at least im happy .. something you couldn't say


----------



## scent troll

help me bro...help


----------



## ICEE

f*ck u.. u hurt my feelings


----------



## scent troll

bro our season is over. 
im going to start rooting for the lions i think.


----------



## ICEE

Nice. We should be able to beat the Giants on Monday..


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

I hate coffee


----------



## scent troll

i love it now. but ill be honest. before work in the morning i usually get myself a monster. 
in the summer its just too damn hot for a hot coffee.

iced coffee is good too though


----------



## ICEE

Has anyone ever told you... you have the eating habits of a 15 year old male


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

nite pfury


----------



## ICEE

night brother.. sleep tight.. enjoy having sex with your hand


----------



## scent troll

sh*t talkin mother...








morning asshole
no doubt the sounds of gun shots woke you up in your sh*t hole city. hope you slept well


----------



## scent troll

Mondays man. thank god they only happen once a week amirite?


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> sh*t talkin mother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning asshole
> no doubt the sounds of gun shots woke you up in your sh*t hole city. hope you slept well


I don't live in toledo.. I don't like black people


----------



## scent troll

don't like them. but you act just like them.

mind blown


----------



## ICEE

I act just like them.. care to explain?


----------



## scent troll

bro im kidding jeez. why so sensitive?

/gives you sh*t because i love you
/like a brother to me


----------



## ICEE

/takes sh*t seriously sometimes


----------



## scent troll

/just got done moon gazing through my telescope.

remind me to send you the pic i snapped of the moon bro. its pretty damn nice for a phone pic


----------



## ICEE

nice man.. I've never done that myself


----------



## scent troll

I hate this websites header. when im at work its not like I cant be online. I mean I work online constantly. but having that big stupid piranha fish eye when I open the page is embarrassing

change the header to something better


----------



## ICEE

Just scroll down quickly


----------



## ACrowe25

Hi.

/sad won't get the welcoming response OG's do
/join date close to the "death"
/walks away


----------



## ICEE

sup man..









/uppercuts acrowe25

if only u could read aqhu my friend. u need 1k posts more


----------



## ACrowe25

Nada man. Just working a sh*t ton...

Why do they restrict it? Not like new people join this place and can become deterred. I PM'd aegir (think his name is) and he said he'd give me permission as long as I told him why. Never PM'd him back due to forgetting. Maybe I'll reply (6 months later).

Via thread on the other site, as your a UM fan, you live near the AA area?


----------



## ICEE

I think he thinks the things we post deter people









And ya man I live outside Toledo Ohio







about 45 minutes from ann arbor


----------



## scent troll

far as im concerned nothing here should be off limits. this place is on life support. if you're awesome enough to show up here I think you should have free range of this place. just my 2 cents. 
I doubt aqhu will turn off people .0003% as much as dead inactive threads will.


----------



## ICEE

well said brother ..


----------



## scent troll

sup baby?


----------



## ICEE

sup brother

Nm bored today.. nothing to do


----------



## scent troll

I heard rains comin this way. youre west of me so youd know. rain?


----------



## ACrowe25

ICEE said:


> I think he thinks the things we post deter people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ya man I live outside Toledo Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 45 minutes from ann arbor


Nice, I live in AA. Just moved here...

Thanks for saying hi, central, you dick.

Rained for about... 5 hours straight here today. Hard rain the entire time. Stopped about 30-45 minutes ago.


----------



## scent troll

is ann arbor worth a visit? total college town no doubt. I once heard that every major city (Detroit, flint, ann arbor, ect) in Michigan is crap. I heard that from my gf's aunt who lives in the upper peninsula. 
any truth to that? im not blasting Michigan. Id love to go. its a short trip away and I never go there. ive been to Frankenmuth and up to lake huron but only way back when I was a child.


----------



## ICEE

I already told you it was the best city.. Your such a baby back bitch sometimes


----------



## ACrowe25

AA is owned by U of M basically lol. SO, college town indeed. I'm a pHD student there, so the whole party scene college town was never my thing. I do enjoy some of the small brewers we have (Ann Arbor brewing company can probably be found in your local store or a smaller--- blue tractor brew co are all tasty).

Problem with AA is all the f*cking hipsters running around. In addition all the annoying pre-med students. Outside of that, it's still sh*t.

I'm an outdoors kinda guy, so I'm not into the city. I commute about 5 miles daily via bike so I can live on a river. Love where I live, nice complex on the river that I canoe/fly fish all the time. Nice hiking trails etc.

I'm biased though, AA is a tiny town and it's already too big for me. Not sure if there are any cities worth visiting. Frankenmuth is cool. Went there for a weekend and my hotel had a mug (5-6 beers fit) you paid $20 for. Then refills were $2. Got a lot of use lol. My ideal place to visit is in the middle of the woods 20 ft in a tree. Oh well... Lol


----------



## ICEE

ACrowe25 said:


> AA is owned by U of M basically lol. SO, college town indeed. I'm a pHD student there, so the whole party scene college town was never my thing. I do enjoy some of the small brewers we have (Ann Arbor brewing company can probably be found in your local store or a smaller--- blue tractor brew co are all tasty).
> 
> Problem with AA is all the f*cking hipsters running around. In addition all the annoying pre-med students. Outside of that, it's still sh*t.
> 
> I'm an outdoors kinda guy, so I'm not into the city. I commute about 5 miles daily via bike so I can live on a river. Love where I live, nice complex on the river that I canoe/fly fish all the time. Nice hiking trails etc.
> 
> I'm biased though, AA is a tiny town and it's already too big for me. Not sure if there are any cities worth visiting. Frankenmuth is cool. Went there for a weekend and my hotel had a mug (5-6 beers fit) you paid $20 for. Then refills were $2. Got a lot of use lol. My ideal place to visit is in the middle of the woods 20 ft in a tree. Oh well... Lol


Go to the Arb behind the hospital and enjoy it.. Beautiful place man









/lights joint

/doesn't include central


----------



## ACrowe25

Wtf is ARB?


----------



## ICEE

http://www.yelp.com/biz/nichols-arboretum-ann-arbor

My favorite place to take my bull terrier







Its beautiful.. Miles on end of trails and woods. So I figured it would suit u well.


----------



## scent troll

thanks for the response crowe








seriously its good to hear from people who live there and know the area rather then look online on city websites and travel places. im not big on visiting other cities. michigan has some amazing natural beauty. seems like the rust belt south is hard up on anything worth while though.

i feel what you mean about living by a river. im the same way. we just got a lovely place way out west of cleveland. almost out of the county. tons of trees, tons of hiking, tons of space. worth the extra money. i dont get down with living a driveway away from my neighbors


----------



## ICEE

awww thats all cute and dandy mike.. a place by the river in some federal income housing with monkeys running around in the jungle..

now go f*ck yourself


----------



## scent troll

naw man, thats you. this place is the furthest from monkey govt housing. hence why we're moving there.
when i wanna wake up to eminem at 4am and the smell of meth cooking ill come visit


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> naw man, thats you. this place is the furthest from monkey govt housing. hence why we're moving there.
> when i wanna wake up to eminem at 4am and the smell of meth cooking ill come visit


u just mad cuz a nqqa a rich young nqqa trend setta blap blap blap


----------



## scent troll

lol wut?


----------



## scent troll

^ skill right there


----------



## ACrowe25

ICEE said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz/nichols-arboretum-ann-arbor
> 
> My favorite place to take my bull terrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its beautiful.. Miles on end of trails and woods. So I figured it would suit u well.


Too many flowers and well groomed sh*t for me lol. Didn't even know that place existed, and I ride past it everyday. Will have to take a look on the way home tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## ICEE

Theres not though. Look at the pictures







Thats like 1 little area.. Its mostly a forest


----------



## scent troll

morning everyone


----------



## ICEE

do you trim your nose hairs


----------



## scent troll

all the time. at work actually a lot too. 
gotta keep the groom up


----------



## ICEE

at work ?


----------



## ACrowe25

ICEE said:


> Theres not though. Look at the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats like 1 little area.. Its mostly a forest


 LOL ok, didn't know what to expect when I seen a row of flowerbeds.


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> at work ?


/has an office

yes...at work. ive clipped my nails and sh*t too. why not? if theres nothing going on, im all caught up and I see a nose hair im trimming that sh*t. 
I basically live at work so I might as well do my manscaping


----------



## ICEE

so what do you trim it with at work


----------



## scent troll

bro I have my own area. I keep a cup filled with a few essentials for just that reason. and plenty of hand sanitizer.

#clean


----------



## ICEE

.........


----------



## scent troll

bro try it. I live here 11 hours a day. its kinda nice when I can shave, poop, shower, cook and wash clothes at work


----------



## ICEE

wash clothes at work? forreal dawg?


----------



## scent troll

no you fuckin idiot
what the f*ck is wrong with you??
jesus christ you believe anything

/spits in icees open whore mouth

f*ck outta here


----------



## ICEE

who knows man.. They might have washer and dryer at your place..


----------



## delta

My motto " do anything and everything u can while on the clock as its better to get paid to do personal crap than not"


----------



## ICEE

nice motto man


----------



## scent troll

/is 9 pages into The Rise and Fall of the 3rd Reich.

epic book about Nazi Germany and how it came to fruition and ultimately failed.








/over 1000 pages to go


----------



## ICEE

/likes reading about sports


----------



## scent troll

ICEE you should seriously consider a career in sports. not the athlete side of things so much as writing or radio or something else. ive never met anyone as knowledgeable and passionate about spots as you.

follow your dreams bro.


----------



## ICEE

Aww man that made me smile

no ****


----------



## scent troll

/leans in for a kiss

tons of ****


----------



## ICEE

/backs away slowly


----------



## scent troll

tired but cant sleep. i think its time for some minecraft


----------



## ICEE

u enjoy that bro.. #permavirgin


----------



## scent troll

minecraft til 2am last night
then went to go to sleep and her dogs in fuckin bed all curled up with her. im like f*ck this. i went and slept in the guest room.

/doesnt sleep with animals


----------



## ICEE

u got cockblocked by a dog?


----------



## scent troll

tired today


----------



## ICEE

snap into a slim jim

/loves slim jims


----------



## scent troll

me too man. whenever i go to a farmers market i always get smokies/slim jims.

pair it up with some cheese and a cream soda. sweet baby moses


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> me too man. whenever i go to a farmers market i always get smokies/slim jims.
> 
> pair it up with some cheese and a cream soda. sweet baby moses


dam man









thats my boy


----------



## scent troll

what are you up to tonight broham


----------



## ICEE

chilling watching sports.. now im getting ready to crash


----------



## scent troll

man i slept hard and had an awful awful awful dream about my ex and current situation. 
my gf said some sh*t to me that really has me wondering if im about to get a place with the right person or not.
and the ex comes into play i think because ..well...she never snapped at me or yelled at me in 3 years together. she never made me feel shitty or panicked. 
she frankly...never did me wrong in any way whatsoever.  and here i sit. wondering NOW wtf i did. 
wtf did i do


----------



## ICEE

so u never would tell me why you guys broke up.. whats the reason?


----------



## scent troll

#feels

dont wanna talk about it bro


----------



## ICEE

pm me it.. u say im your best friend nqqa


----------



## scent troll

i swear i will but not right this minute. im chillin next to my gf eating sour cream and cheddar chips watchubg 'kiss the girl'
fuckin 90s movies


----------



## ICEE

Alright man


----------



## scent troll

apples and honey. great combo man. you must try it sometime when you pig out on junk food all day its a nice clean snack to cap off the day

/farts currently smell like deviled eggs and carp


----------



## ICEE

I don't like honey. My girlfriend does though


----------



## scent troll

i have those farts that are all like

tttsssssssssssssssssssssssss

and 8 seconds later everyone within 30 feet is dry heaving and tasting/smelling the inside of my asshole


----------



## ICEE

Shoulda just got taco bell then


----------



## scent troll

/loves taco bell


----------



## ICEE

/loves taco bell as well


----------



## scent troll

/just got $1500 check.

/has to pay bill.

/will cut that money in half by days end


----------



## ICEE

the life of a grown man.. congrats


----------



## scent troll

still sucks man. I mean don't get me wrong its nice getting by. its nice making enough money. but for just one month.,..just one...I wish I could keep all my money.

there should be a month long "no bills" holiday every year. say around Christmas time.


----------



## ICEE

Become Walter White then and never worry about bills


----------



## scent troll

worry about something tho. im not about to trade bills for worrying about my freedom/life
ill take money stress over getting machete attacked for steppin on my "bosses" toes namsayn


----------



## ICEE

true that


----------



## scent troll

ate chef boy r dee for dinner

#poverty


----------



## ICEE

dam man.. that sh*t sucks

i ate a spinach salad. and tilapia


----------



## scent troll

im gonna hit the sack man. ill be back on tomorrow at work brolinski

hit me up. text me back too fagget


----------



## ICEE

alright man.. hit the f*cking sack


----------



## scent troll

still waitin on that text you unimaginable piece of sh*t

morning


----------



## ICEE

lol.. still aint gon get it


----------



## scent troll

/deletes ur number


----------



## ICEE

/texts u as u delete me


----------



## scent troll

know what sounds bomb right now? mac n cheese. 
discuss


----------



## ICEE

what sounds good later is mint chip ice cream


----------



## scent troll

WOW youre the only one aside from me that I now know like mint choc chip ice cream.
refreshing and delicious...wtf more do you need?

btw I had a pumpkin pie blizzard for DQ. wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## scent troll

how come aboslutely no one else posts here?

might as well change this sites name to CentralTalking2ICEE.com


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> WOW youre the only one aside from me that I now know like mint choc chip ice cream.
> refreshing and delicious...wtf more do you need?
> 
> btw I had a pumpkin pie blizzard for DQ. wouldn't recommend it.


I haven't been to DQ in so long.. I much prefer local ice cream parlors then some chain bullshit.....

Ya Mint Choc Chip is my favorite flavor homie


----------



## scent troll

dat krunch coat tho


----------



## ICEE

whats that?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Ya I've never tried that once. Shocked?


----------



## scent troll

very!! bro get it. thank me later


----------



## ICEE

from where? DQ?


----------



## scent troll

dq has it but f*ck them. go to ur local mom n pop one. we have this awesome ass place called dairy king. i know stupid..but the ice cream is unreal man. soft serve vanilla in a waffle cone with that krunch koat...sweet jesus yes


----------



## ICEE

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

#diabetes

I'll check it out sometime. It got cold as f*ck here. Not feeling ice cream atm


----------



## scent troll

fuckin work can suck eternal dicks in hell


----------



## ICEE

agreed...

But chinese food sounds good


----------



## scent troll

chinese is the best man. I got this bomb ass little place in walking distance to work. 3.25 for more food then id ever wanna eat on runch


----------



## ICEE

3.25? How many area cats and dogs are missing


----------



## scent troll

thousands.


----------



## ICEE

as long as it tastes good bro


----------



## scent troll

golden retriever lo mein


----------



## ICEE

fosho


----------



## scent troll

hooked on this show called naked and afraid

ever see it?


----------



## ICEE

Ya i've seen it man.. A few times.. its alright


----------



## scent troll

some of the women are fuckin hot tho


----------



## ICEE

My girlfriend is insecure like I said so.... She doesn't like it when I watch that show. Thats why I laughed


----------



## scent troll

is your gf hot? be real too. i mean if you didnt date her...you were just passing her by the street TODAY...not the day you met...on a scale of 1-10. 
go


----------



## ICEE

8.. Ya man shes good looking. I'll send you a pic


----------



## scent troll

sure u will


----------



## ICEE

i will. fagg0t


----------



## scent troll

/watching family guy

done with meal prep.

im marinating chicken in italian dressing and some other mix i put together. then im making fresh shrimp, asparigus and carrot in the oven with seasoned mix. salad is ready to bowl and serve. and desert is coconut sorbet (homemade)

/can cook like a bawse

its our official 1 year since meeting tonight.


----------



## scent troll

meal was epic. i literally am shitting my life away this morning. 
i have 20 mins before i have to leave for work and im trying to empty the contents of my ass in as expeditious and timely of a manner as possible.








jesus take this wheel


----------



## scent troll

so Scotland is staying with the UK it seems..


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

/tired for days


----------



## scent troll

i know that feeling. its called the work week


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when i wake up on NFL sunday and i have a day of visiting my gf's grandmas, stopping in at the jewelery store and seeing my mom planned...

...go browns? <weeps uncontrollably>


----------



## ICEE

Lions and Packers today.. 1pm.. at Detroit.. I'm f*cking ready


----------



## scent troll

browns did what browns do best today. they lost









#2014champions
#superbowltime
#icebucket


----------



## ICEE

i watched the end... That last second field goal..









Lions beat Green Bay nice way to bounce back.. 2-1


----------



## scent troll

browns enter bi week in the cellar 
wouldn't expect anything else from my browns

sh*t tier


----------



## ICEE

They could have actually won that game..


----------



## scent troll

hoyer played a good game. offense played a good game. over all actually...we did okay. but that whole not being able to finish games thing...yeah. that's killin us. 
you're right we could've won. we're the best team ive ever known that _almost always wins_.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

All that matters is that the Lions won. I thought you were going for us now


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when company doesnt know when their welcome is over stayed


----------



## scent troll

US just started air strikes in syria proving once again that when faced with an immanent threat the entire world plays passive fagget while the US gets sh*t done.

you're welcome earth


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

feels like Monday 2 today


----------



## ICEE

/feels like you have started deep symptoms of regret about your girlfriend situation


----------



## scent troll

wow very insightful


----------



## ICEE

am i right


----------



## scent troll

#NOREGRETS
#YOLO


----------



## ICEE

thas good then


----------



## scent troll

hows things with you and yours going man?


----------



## ICEE

Its smooth sailing usually. Until its that time of the month.. Then it becomes pretty miserable


----------



## scent troll

we sound like beer drinking union faggets

"aahhhhhhhh fuckin wife is killing me damnit"

/turns on football game


----------



## ICEE

whos we son


----------



## scent troll

we ming...the new accountant


----------



## scent troll

morning

off to work


----------



## ICEE

morning


----------



## scent troll

so whats good today angel?


----------



## ICEE

this weather is pretty nice. dont expect 70s in september


----------



## scent troll

I know man I took lunch outside today. hell of a nice day. soak it up while it lasts bro.

gonna be 40 degree rain soon


----------



## ICEE

yup







Its beautiful out today


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when you have to poop and you're solo at work


----------



## scent troll

nervous about moving and affording everything.

credit score has shot through the roof over the last year. ultra protective about my money and credit now.


----------



## ICEE

nice man. its going that you have improved your credit score


----------



## scent troll

credit really improved 
40 points in the last 60 days


----------



## ICEE

nice man


----------



## scent troll

/will be top tier credit in 2 years
/will also be debt free
/will be in the market for a new car around that time too

#1998sonata


----------



## ICEE

/opens up pack of beef jerky

/you mad bro?


----------



## scent troll

bitch give me some









/slimjim tier

/cant afford top tier jerky like ICEE


----------



## scent troll

at feel when im eating sh*t tier slim jims and ICEE busts open a top tier bag of genuine jerky


----------



## ICEE

Mmmmm its so good.. I'll share some with you


----------



## scent troll

put it in my mowf


----------



## ICEE

ill pass the bag to your girlfriend and she can do that


----------



## scent troll

awwwwww shiieeetttttt


----------



## ICEE

/eats more jerky


----------



## scent troll

f*ck u m8
we had homemade pizza


----------



## ICEE

u wot m8

was it good


----------



## scent troll

it was better then good. sh*t was piled so high with meats and peppers and cheese. nice firm but chewy crust. lord have murseh


----------



## ICEE

Did you buy the crust. Or make that by hand too


----------



## scent troll

homemade boo

and i didnt make it. her mom did. im spending the weekend with her at her parents. im hungry as f*ck right now. shes getting out of class in a few hrs.


----------



## ICEE

how far away is that ?


----------



## scent troll

15 mins

we went to amish country today. my idea. bomb ass time. tons of food and fresh urrr









/gained 11 pounds today easily


----------



## scent troll

BILL COSBY'S QUOTE ON TODAYS BLACK YOUTH AND PARENTING:
"I can't talk the way these people talk... Why you ain't Where you is What he drive Where he stay Where he work Who you be... And I blamed the kid until I heard the mother talk. ;And then I heard the father talk. 
Everybody knows it's important to speak English except these knuckleheads. You can't be a doctor with that kind of #$%$ coming out of your mouth. In fact, you will never get any kind of job making a decent living. 
People marched and were hit in the face with rocks to get an education, and now we've got these knuckleheads walking around. The lower economic people are not holding up their end in this deal. 
These people are not parenting. They are buying things for kids. $500 sneakers for what?? And they won't spend $200 for Hooked on Phonics. I am talking about these people who cry when their son is standing there in an orange suit. Where were you when he was 2?? Where were you when he was 12?? Where were you when he was 18 and how come you didn't know that he had a pistol?? And where is the father?? Or, who is his father? 
People putting their clothes on backward, isn't that a sign of something gone wrong? People with their hats on backward, pants down around the crack, isn't that a sign of something? Or, are you waiting for Jesus to pull his pants up? Isn't it a sign of something when she has her dress all the way up and got all type of needles [piercing] going through her body? What part of Africa did this come from?? 
We are not Africans. Those people are not Africans. They don't know a thing about Africa . With names like Shaniqua, Taliqua and Mohammed and all of that #$%$, and all of them are in jail. Brown or black versus the Board of Education is no longer the white person's problem. We have got to take the neighborhood back. 
People used to be ashamed. Today, a woman has eight children with eight different 'husbands' -- or men or whatever you call them now. 
We have millionaire football players who cannot read. We have million-dollar basketball players who can't write two paragraphs. We, as black folks have to do a better job. Someone working at Wal- Mart with seven kids... you are hurting us. We have to start holding each other to a higher standard. We cannot blame the white people any longer. - Dr. William Henry 'Bill' Cosby, Jr., Ed.D.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Man my team is f*cking legit good this year









#LIONS


----------



## scent troll

we didnt lose today


----------



## ACrowe25

ICEE said:


> Man my team is f*cking legit good this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #LIONS


A good year to be a Lions fan, for now.

If you've been a fan your entire life you understand where the "for now" came from. Had me worried during that last couple drives, but we pulled it together.

Know what pisses me off more then that the Lions seem to choke mid season? The new f*cking annoying fans that are Lions fans. If you weren't rooting for them during the time they didn't win a f*cking single game, get off their dick. You can't just bandwagon sh*t like that because you live in the state. Go back to blowing Tom Brady and the Pats or whoever you rooted for during our down years. (Directed at said annoying fans).

-----

Due to the limited activity, I won't discuss UM in a different thread. But, they look like absolute asshole. I refuse to attend another game.


----------



## ICEE

Ya man I've been a lions and tigers diehard since birth.. Every Thanksgiving it was more of a.. O its thanksgiving and we are going to lose another one







Lets just watch my family get drunk while im sitting here as a kid and teen watching this failure of a football team. These are good times







ALso its about damn time.... And this year I don't think we will choke mid season. Our defense seems in unreal form and thats usually where we lacked..









Michigan is a joke. Its unbearable and yes I wouldn't attend any games either. If Hoke isn't fired mid season I will be in shock. This is by far the darkest times Michigan football has seen in a long long time. We have 0 offense.... and I mean 0... Its just down right pathetic


----------



## ACrowe25

I called it back when we had the retard prior to hoke who tried to change UM from a smash mouth football team, ie "we'll run right at you, try to stop us, we're just bigger stronger better", to a p*ssy option, running QB offense.

Hoke was put in trying to change things back. If you watched the game sat our only positive was somewhat of a run game with our shitty o-line (which is build for zone schemes etc not the powerhouse type lineman UM used to have).

We need to go back to our fundamentals and I think hoke can do that. Hiring the douche bag before (rich rod) was the biggest mistake. He recruited the players that fit his style (not ours) and were left with the aftermath until they graduate.

It's sad really... Like I said, I won't attend another game. And I live within a football throw from the big house lol. (Maybe 2-3 long throws? Lol).

------

Lions I agree. I think we have the best, most consistent, team ever. I believe it really is due to the more weight stafford has (he's running some two-play offense where he choses between them at the line (major play then hard audible last second if needed). I think that extra weight is doing him good... More of an intelligent QB He's showing IMO.

As long as our secondary stats consistent and doesn't give up the big plays like the years past we'll be OK.


----------



## ICEE

I don't know about that. I agree with the smashmouth traditional style of football.... But Hoke isn't really a coach at all.... I mean what does this guy do really in a coaching aspect? Give speeches? Obviously they aren't working. Most Coaches run defense.. or offense... He runs neither.. This d0uchebag doesn't even wear a f*cking headset.... ever... He has to get canned man. His first year he went 11-2.. But remember those were Rich Rod's players..... And I do agree. Both have been awful. The athletic director has to go as well. I expect both to happen this year.


----------



## ACrowe25

Head coaches in general don't do sh*t. Don't forget Hoke knows the system when it was in its prime years when he was a coach. Not head coach but he was around.

He's a good coach man, he turned around ball state and SD state. He's from the area etc.

Rich rods players were f*cking and are f*cking garbage. They don't fit the system. Send them to Oregon or some place that thrives on that style of offense. We don't.

Throwing him out because the team has MAJOR holes isn't the answer. If this off-season he doesn't recruit quality players to bring us back to the style we are all praying for, fire him completely. You don't bring back an assistant coach, give him the head coach job, then fire after a couple seasons while he still deals with the aftermath of rich rod.


----------



## scent troll

gonna be a long ass day of work. 1030 and I feel like ive already been here for 8 hours.

that and I got a sour stomach. RIP coworkers


----------



## ICEE

ACrowe25 said:


> Head coaches in general don't do sh*t. Don't forget Hoke knows the system when it was in its prime years when he was a coach. Not head coach but he was around.
> 
> He's a good coach man, he turned around ball state and SD state. He's from the area etc.
> 
> Rich rods players were f*cking and are f*cking garbage. They don't fit the system. Send them to Oregon or some place that thrives on that style of offense. We don't.
> 
> Throwing him out because the team has MAJOR holes isn't the answer. If this off-season he doesn't recruit quality players to bring us back to the style we are all praying for, fire him completely. You don't bring back an assistant coach, give him the head coach job, then fire after a couple seasons while he still deals with the aftermath of rich rod.


I don't think they will keep him on at all though. Biggest fan base in all of college football just can't accept losing.. Even If he did get put in a bad system hes had 4 years to get his own type of players. And I just don't see any improvements. Athletic Director and Hoke are going to be fired. watch.. for sure Hoke. But Dave Brandon should too.. How can a ceo of dominos be hired as a athletic director anyways















That was a bad call in itself. Then he hired rich rod and Hoke.. way to go pizza bitch


----------



## scent troll

no ones talking about the steelers loss to tampa bay. 
I wanna hear opinions on this matter. go.


----------



## ICEE

We already discussed they will suck this year. Bengals looking real good though


----------



## scent troll

the above was all tldr material. my bad.

this weather tho..


----------



## ICEE

this weather is amazing


----------



## scent troll

I know

I know....


----------



## ICEE

so lets go hiking and visit prairie houses man


----------



## scent troll

alright man. but lets scratch the prairie houses and just do a bomb ass camp fire and f*ck in the tent n sh*t


----------



## ICEE

Alright..









Doritos Locos Tacos too please


----------



## scent troll

light dinner tonight. tuna fish sandwich with some chips. and a pickle. and monday night football.

everyones talking about brady not having it anymore. the end of an era this year?


----------



## ICEE

I already told you im not watching that sh*t. I don't give a f*ck about either team .

That sounds alright. What kind of chips though


----------



## scent troll

doritos cool ranch. thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

lol at celebrities doing commercials against domestic abuse

thanks hollywood for teaching other adults on how to live.


----------



## ICEE

They probably got paid to do it


----------



## scent troll

chiefs up 14 - 0
knockin on the door of another TD too


----------



## scent troll

f*ck my mouth the chiefs are running this game


----------



## scent troll

nitey nite pfury
wherever u are


----------



## ICEE

Tom Brady is done and so are the patriots







Saw the highlights and wow. They are worse then the browns


----------



## scent troll

tom brady is far from done dude lol

that guys a top tier qb who had a shitty night. his back up looked really fuckin good though. no lies.
its gonna take a lot more then a shitty game...or even few weeks to bench brady. that guys a franchise face of the league player. hes aging, I expect him to hang it up in the next 3 years IF he lasts.

we'll see


----------



## ICEE

You don't understand football like I do man. He's done because his team is crippling him. He has no offensive line and no threats that he can pass the ball to... and a shitty ass running back core. Patriots are going to miss the playoffs this year watch.


----------



## scent troll

didn't say the pats weren't falling hard. but brady is brady. if theres a reason to KEEP him its because the team over all is so shitty. why cut you last thread of hope?

another year...2 maybe and Janine goraffolo or whatever his fagget name is will be ready to step on up. until then, brady will remain. 
watch and see fagget


----------



## ICEE

I never meant it like that. I meant they are done this year you piece of f*cking sh*t


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

I love how all the talk was about Manziel and I haven't heard anything about him for weeks. THank god ESPN gave that up


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> I love how all the talk was about Manziel and I haven't heard anything about him for weeks. THank god ESPN gave that up


x2

hoyers good enough. we don't need manziel getting more of an ego to sit on the bench. kid needs to shut up and take notes and realize hes a dumb kid blessed to be here.

I still wish we wouldn't have drafted him


----------



## scent troll

f*ck this job


----------



## ICEE

Ya you shouldn't have drafted that turd. But then again maybe he will be starter quality in 10 years


----------



## scent troll

he'll go the way of tim tebow minus a post season appearance

2 years from now he'll get a tv spot on MTV called "johnnys yolo life" or some gay sh*t


----------



## ICEE

So True.... If he was f*cking NFL ready and gonna light it up.. 21 other teams wouldn't have passed on him. The fact is hes too small to play in the NFL, and the speed he had in college is non existent versus fast nfl players


----------



## scent troll

scrambling qb's...no. just no.

don't f*cking run if ur a qb. don't f*cking sneak. don't rush. learn how to f*cking pass and command an offense. if you have to rush to get production you are a shitty qb. and you have a very short shelf life


----------



## ICEE

agreed man. very much so


----------



## scent troll

well then. it appears we are on the same page for the first time.

...sex?


----------



## ICEE

i was just going to say the same thing









sure..

11 pm

you know the gloryhole to meet me at


----------



## scent troll

#time2bust
#getmydickwet
#bros4life


----------



## ICEE

ukes:

royals verse athletics tonight 1 game playoff. thats what ill be watching


----------



## scent troll

ill be online looking up something or playing a game while she watches some reality tv bullshit.

its worth putting up with cuz I get crazy sex later

that was a complete lie. I often masturbate next to her without waking her up and sob for 10 minutes in the bathroom wiping semen from my tummy and staring at myself in the mirror before returning to bed where she wakes up and goes "mike??...what are you doing up??" and im all like "oh heyyyy babe..i was just thirsty, go back to bed" and shes all..."were you crying???" and im all "pppfffftttttt, no! heh heh"










#livin4themoment


----------



## ICEE

Just stick your dick in her when shes asleep m8


----------



## scent troll

morning brev


----------



## ICEE

whaddup bruh


----------



## scent troll

nothing man
workin
livin
sell parts breakin hearts









u?


----------



## ICEE

chilling at home. boutta order some pizza hut


----------



## scent troll

/working tomorrow on my off day to manage the other store

/is not happy

/will be an asshole manager tomorrow


----------



## ICEE

pasta was ok. but pizza hut sucks. never again


----------



## scent troll

whats up with these new pretzel crust pizzas?

wtf


----------



## ICEE

I see that on billboards. f*ck little caesers man i'd rather eat my dogs food


----------



## scent troll

yea looks sick









so how u been brehv?


----------



## ICEE

I've been ok.







Trying to find something to do this winter.







Maybe rent a snowmobile if we get enough


----------



## scent troll

same. we tried skiing last winter and she hated it. i think this winter im gonna be strapped for cash with this new condo. so we might not do any long trips. but if anything im thinking cabin. wood burning heater. hot tub. 
something more romantic instead of adventurous like last season.


----------



## ICEE

ya man. I get cabin fever very easily. Especially last year with those below f*cking 20 temps for like 2 weeks and snow everyday. The amount of snow we got last year was insane


----------



## scent troll

yeah but i love snow. if its gonna be winter and cold it can at least be interesting with blizzards. nothing better then sitting in the comfort of your home watching people slip and slide down the street while you sip cocoa and have a giggle


----------



## ICEE

Did you just say have a giggle as a 40 year old man .. What is up with this site lately. First adorable now giggle.

I'm out


----------



## scent troll

lol yew bein silly

i like that.


----------



## ICEE

/comes back

Tigers v Orioles tonight.







Lets go Tigers


----------



## scent troll

i think the orioles mascot is toats adorbs


----------



## ICEE

In all seriousness the Tigers better win


----------



## scent troll

they will. i see the tigers going to the world series. tigers vs giants. giants win in 6 games


----------



## Trigga

Agreed central i love watching people complain about driving and commuting in snowstorms, its been years since I've had to do it


----------



## scent troll

#unbandanny
#freedanny
#pfury2014


----------



## Trigga

#freedt


----------



## scent troll

wuz gud brev?


----------



## ICEE

2-2 top of the 2nd


----------



## Trigga

#freedannytanner


----------



## ICEE

go back to sri lanka.

/wasnt missed


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

hows the game going icee?

/sees trigga 
/stares at him and nods head as if to say "sup bro"


----------



## ICEE

we are down 3-2 in the 7th







turn it on fgt


----------



## scent troll

naw im letting the girl watch her sh*t. im online browsing around. 
and on a side note...after the indians are out of it i dont tune back into baseball until game 7 of the world series


----------



## ICEE

You call me whipped yet you let that bitch do whatever she pleases. I'm the boss of my relationship


----------



## scent troll

ok

relax buddy..so defensive. you're in control, i get it. its okay


----------



## ICEE

Tigers got spanked..

Smoke session time to relieve my feelings of anger


----------



## scent troll

dude rub one out
then have a smoke
then realize that win or lose the tigers fate will have absolutely zero impact on your life


----------



## ICEE

Bro I take sports so seriously. This sucks


----------



## scent troll

lol


----------



## ICEE

lol look at the final score.


----------



## scent troll

dont care

so how long have u n ur gf been tgethr


----------



## ICEE

2 years

almost 3


----------



## Trigga

If your not putting money on the games its not that serious


----------



## scent troll

ive never put money on any game because every time I pick a team to win they lose. and I thought of doing the opposite but that back fires too


----------



## ICEE

I do bet on some games. But not baseball. Basketball I will. I'm not even that confident in the Tigers. Baltimore is damn good


----------



## scent troll

/hopes the tigers loose

the tigers are to the Indians what the steelers are to the browns







detroit


----------



## ICEE

I hate you too


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

What you eating for lunch bro


----------



## scent troll

salami Sammy
with cheddar pretzels 
and sunkist


----------



## ICEE

I wanna try those new salted caramel pretzel bites from synders. sh*t looks bomb


----------



## scent troll

not a fan of sweet stuff like that for a snack. but get yourself the Snyder pieces. those falvored ones. honey mustard onion or straight cheddar flavor


----------



## scent troll

from coutl to ICEE Dec 20 2007 05:43 PM

a day and minute in history that changed everything.









where were you at 5:43 on December 20, 2007 when a legend was born?


----------



## ICEE

im done







I can't stand watching the Tigers anymore


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

seriously done. not even gonna watch on sunday

Lions is all i care about now. f*ck the Tigers


----------



## scent troll

honestly bro...the tigers should have won 2 years ago. last year ehhh...but 2 years ago was your shot. and you fucked it up.
I think the tigers are going into another long stint without post season apperances pretty soon.

their time was the last 3-4 years. and its gone byebye.

welcome to the club bro


----------



## ICEE

Ya no sh*t if we didn't win it this year we weren't winning it next year thats for sure. 4 years in a row we win our division then suck dick in the playoffs. And all 4 years its been because our bullpen. You think they would try to fix that instead they keep paying hitters more money. Seriously fire this guy. I could manage a team better than this. How the f*ck do you keep paying hitters and have relievers who can't get a single person out. 4 runs in the 8th inning today. 8 runs in the 8th inning yesterday. Is this a f*cking joke or what?

IM f*cking DONE


----------



## scent troll

im only laughing because this is typical every day life for a Cleveland fan. build up build up build up....BAM!!!!!! reality...

sucks man. but I think the tigers window has closed. I mean they could come back and win out the series...but I think its time to start rooting for the lions. tigers may be back to relevant in a decade or so.


----------



## ICEE

It just sucks so much c0ck because how good this team really is.. And the bullpen is just that bad. Thats disgusting and pathetic and I will never pay to go to another Tigers game ever. f*cking ever.... You don't f*cking learn last year after boston beat us because the bullpen failed. O YEA LETS JUST LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN. YOU KNOW WHAT f*ck YOU. TAKE YOUR SHITTY CITY AND f*cking DIE


----------



## scent troll

dude the anger


----------



## ICEE

i speak the truth









ya im f*cking pissed off man


----------



## scent troll

why tho man? you got the girl of your dreams, you're young, you're movin on up. you got a sweet sweet piece of Asian ass to take your anger out on tonight.

fill her holes up with your hate


----------



## ICEE

Because I've been waiting for this day since march. And all we do is fail it away







What a joke to lose like this 2 days in a row


----------



## scent troll

NO DOUBT. one of the reasons I cant stand baseball. the season is so damn long its unreal.

think about the Indians last year. that whole up and down season we had and somehow some way we made it to the wild card. Cleveland was going nuts









then we lose the 1 game wild card to TB and its all over. then this year...no chance at a post season. 
its just a long long season to leave it in disappointment. I only pay attention to baseball when our team is in the playoffs. the regular season is just way too long to root that long.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> NO DOUBT. one of the reasons I cant stand baseball. the season is so damn long its unreal.
> 
> think about the Indians last year. that whole up and down season we had and somehow some way we made it to the wild card. Cleveland was going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we lose the 1 game wild card to TB and its all over. then this year...no chance at a post season.
> its just a long long season to leave it in disappointment. I only pay attention to baseball when our team is in the playoffs. the regular season is just way too long to root that long.


ya man. #feels


----------



## scent troll

#feels


----------



## ICEE

Seriously season is way to long to have a best of 5 playoff. and a best of 1 ? What kind of bullshit is that. Play 162 games for a best of 1. GO f*ck YOURSELF MLB. ALL SERIES IN BASEBALL SHOULD BE BEST OF 7 LIKE BASKETBALL. WHO CREATED THIS HORSESHIT. f*ck YOU WHOEVER DID.


----------



## scent troll

i agree with that. very anti climactic when you play the better part of 200 games for a one shot at advancing. 
baseball needs to end sooner though. i feel like this time of year everyones sprinting to beat the shitty weather. remember the world series when the white sox won? fuckin flurries during one of the games









from cold april til cold october. come on baseball...april til august. that should be the season


----------



## ICEE

mmmm. basically... f*ck baseball


----------



## scent troll

then its agreed upon!!

TO HELL WITH BAYZBAWL


----------



## ICEE

yup. it sucks


----------



## scent troll

so what now homie?


----------



## ICEE

chill out tonight. relax on this fine friday evening


----------



## scent troll

yeah man\

brb....secks time


----------



## ICEE

enjoy


----------



## scent troll

morning

really really not in the mood to work. I mean REALLY not in the mood. customers please stay the f*ck away today...please


----------



## r1dermon

Go f*ck yourself


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Baseball is f*cking retarded







Angels have the best record in baseball all year long. The top f*cking record.. and they are down 0-2 to the shitty Royals .. lost 2 at home.. #f*ck baseball


----------



## scent troll

damn bro u still mad?


----------



## ICEE

yup salty as f*ck


----------



## scent troll

whats good this weekend? anything poppin off? other then a few more tigers upsets


----------



## ICEE

ya some good college football today. and the lions are going to rape the bills tomorrow


----------



## scent troll

lets hope not.

florida has 3 teams. and all this talk about the bills or rams going to LA

florida...the worst sports fan state ever to exist has 3 fuckin teams. just sayin


----------



## ICEE

bro.. you better f*cking cheer for the lions


----------



## scent troll

I wont bro


----------



## ICEE

alright .. i don't even have to cheer against the browns. its just a given they will lose


----------



## scent troll

yes sir. 
the universe will ensure the browns will always be sh*t tier


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

#BROWNED


----------



## ICEE

thats why all your fanbase does when they got to the game is get drunk and act like savages


----------



## scent troll

that's why I don't go to a game. I swear to god...2 degrees, 37 mph lake front wind...4-12 seasons. no thank you. I mean this sincerely. id rather watch the kardashians then go to another browns game.

have boycotted the stadium since 2005.


----------



## ICEE

do you atually watch the kardashians though


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

cant sleep. nothing like waking up pre- 8am on a sunday.

im gonna fire up some eggs and bacon for the gf here soon.


----------



## ICEE

up as well

#yolo


----------



## scent troll

sup homie?
hows your **** gf doing today?


----------



## ICEE

shut the f*ck up


----------



## scent troll

/isnt watching football

/is watching lifetime movies

nearing closer to suicide daily


----------



## ICEE

/is watching the lions


----------



## scent troll

any updates on the browns?









/cant be the man i want to


----------



## scent troll

browns come back to win


----------



## ICEE

We f*cking lost on a last second field goal to the bills







Classic Lions. Get my hopes up by winning a few games then lose to a sh*t tier team.







And of course the kicker we have went 0-3









What a shitty weak of sports for me. Can't get much worse.. unless the Tigers lose


----------



## scent troll

week*

and dont worry at least you have the tigers


----------



## ICEE

ya man phone auto corrects things sorry bro f*ck you too k bye


----------



## scent troll

ur so angry hahahaha


----------



## ICEE

i am







what about it


----------



## scent troll

nothin homie.

just worried about you.
i saw the highlights of your game. not good man. 
sorry bout your woes.

dont worry though, browns make a team record in coming back to win and no one gives 2 fucks in the national media cuz its cleveland. 
worst thing that ever happened to espn was lebron being here. "f*ck...i guess we gotta pay attention to cleveland..."


----------



## ICEE

Ya man by far the shittiest sports week I can remember in a long time. Looks like the Tigers are going to lose as well .


----------



## scent troll

bro dont worry.
check it tho...


----------



## ICEE

tigers lost. f*ck detroit


----------



## scent troll

glad someone can at least relate to my pain in the sports world








heres to us...miserable fans


----------



## ICEE

If only we knew Dt's misery with real world problems


----------



## scent troll

mornin


----------



## ICEE




----------



## ICEE

Michigan Wolverines lost, Detroit Lions lost, Detroit Tigers lost.... all in the same weekend.. suicide was high on my things to do list


----------



## scent troll

browns won, cavs look like a championship team, Indians didn't lose

#Cleveland


----------



## ICEE

nice try


----------



## scent troll

you jealous bro?


----------



## ICEE

check your pm doucebag


----------



## scent troll

I will when I have the time brev


----------



## ICEE

because posting is harder than pm


----------



## scent troll

it is. I don't like to be on this sh*t when people are walking around me. so I can quickly post a reply...even this reply...which obviously takes more time then just checking my PM and tell you I don't have time to check my PM


----------



## ICEE

i see


----------



## scent troll

/replied


----------



## scent troll

oh good its nobody post hour
yay


----------



## ICEE

its called dinner. and a blowjob.. get with it


----------



## scent troll

bitch you gonna respond to my pm or what


----------



## ICEE

:nod:


----------



## scent troll

lol @ new south park episodes

this shows still hilarious


----------



## ICEE

Ya man south park is great









You ever watch the daily show?


----------



## scent troll

nah.
her parents love that show, whenever i go over there we all watch it during dinner. its funny but i get sick of anything political. and that shows all politics...just masked in humor


----------



## ICEE

me and my girlfriend love it


----------



## scent troll

does she do anal?


----------



## ICEE

we tried that before. if I want my dick cut off, we can try it again. worth?


----------



## scent troll

worth it.

i go down on my gf from behind bro. sh*t gets freaky when we're alone


----------



## ICEE

My girlfriend is tiny.. ANd im big if you know what i mean


----------



## scent troll

gotta work it bro.
just the tip the first few times.
shes gotta love it. dont go full out. its like a several week process. just play around with it. she'll beg for it eventually.

this thread just turned straight porn.


----------



## ICEE

Ok i'm gonna show her this


----------



## scent troll

uh, yeah. thats what every girl wants. thatll turn her on so good. "hey honey, u know that fish website im always on? check out what this member central said about anal"

baller move bro


----------



## ICEE

I was just f*cking kidding m8


----------



## Ægir

central said:


> gotta work it bro.
> just the tip the first few times.
> shes gotta love it. dont go full out. its like a several week process. just play around with it. she'll beg for it eventually.
> 
> this thread just turned straight porn.


Worst advice ever....

go out for a few drinks, and order doubles 
whisper sweet nothings and build it up all night
light candles, silk sheets, rose pedals
take a bubble bath, massage oils, etc

intimate kissing, foreplay etc, and right before penetration


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

I must have a lot of free time at work. I feel like im here all the time


----------



## ICEE

whats up man

Ægir advice> yours


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

THe weather has turned for the worse im afraid. shitty rain now and cold


----------



## scent troll

afraid? why tho? this happens every year bro. 
that's why its hilarious baseball is still going on. we're not even into the championship series and its already starting to rain freezing rain.

cant wait where to world series is being played in snow


----------



## ICEE

true. the world series detroit was in in 2011 was like 30. who wants to go watch that?


----------



## scent troll

baseball needs to be shorter by a whole 3 months imho


----------



## ICEE

Right? Lets play the whole f*cking season in nice weather... THen the most important part the playoffs and championship.. Ya lets play that in the shittiest weather possible


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Right? Lets play the whole f*cking season in nice weather... THen the most important part the playoffs and championship.. Ya lets play that in the shittiest weather possible


^ exctly!









bro we should go to the MLB with this
we could be multi-hundredaires


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> Right? Lets play the whole f*cking season in nice weather... THen the most important part the playoffs and championship.. Ya lets play that in the shittiest weather possible


^ exctly!









bro we should go to the MLB with this
we could be multi-hundredaires
[/quote]








But they will just bark tradition and we will get sh*t on









f*ck sports


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

ICEE wtf man
get help bro


----------



## ICEE

You wanna know whats funny? I read that sh*t before too


----------



## scent troll

I love the kids shirt in his mug shot. fitting.

/wonders what sex with rafts would be like


----------



## ICEE

I never realized his shirt till you pointed it out..


----------



## scent troll

so whats for dinner tonight bro?

know what I discovered today? im done with pb and j
I f*cking hate it. I need meat with my lunch. pbj is sh*t tier food.


----------



## ICEE

I've been done with pb and j.. its sh*t tier food is correct.

I think a chicken caesar salad is whats for dinner tonight


----------



## scent troll

im gonna start packing tuna sandwiches or something else man. im seriously disgusted with pbj. its too sweet. and pairing up salty chips with it. just no...no no no.


----------



## ICEE

ya its poor people food


----------



## scent troll

but so is ramen noodles and i dont mind those. 
i dunno man. just sweet sh*t. not a fan. id rather eat savory


----------



## ICEE

I like sweet sh*t.. #diabetes


----------



## scent troll

i like savory sh*t 
#obesity


----------



## ICEE

ya

whats your ideal savory meal then


----------



## scent troll

MOTHER FU*KING BRISKETT
BREADLESS, VEGELESS, SAUCELESS MEAT IN ITS PUREST MOTHER FU*KING FORM
FUC*ING LOOK AT THAT PICTURE
LOOK RIGHT THE FU*K AT IT AND FUC*ING ACKNOWLEDGE THE GOD-LIKE FLAVORS AND JUICINESS YOU ARE SEEING
LET YOUR ****OT PRIMAL URGE TO BITE THE FU*K OUTTA THAT COME OUT BITCH

...that or a mr hero or something


----------



## ICEE

that does look damn good man..







epic post


----------



## scent troll

so break it down. whats for lunch tomorrow?
also breakfast. do you eat it? and if so...what do you usually get


----------



## ICEE

cereal for breakfast. or fruit and yogurt

lunch im thinking chipotle


----------



## scent troll

do u have qdoba?
go there for lunch


----------



## ICEE

ya man. its great


----------



## scent troll

its the exact same thing as chipotle though.
like for real. i walked in there and let out an audible laugh cuz its chipotle with a mexican accent.

i got the diablo boritto 
was pretty good. but for $7 id still rather have a double quarter pounder meal


----------



## scent troll

peace out bitches

talk to you from work


----------



## scent troll

so that guy with ebola died in dallas. 
discuss


----------



## ICEE

Well I didn't know that till now.. But i'll say..


----------



## r1dermon

The Dude heard about our great health-care and hopped the first plane over. Lol. Jokes on him.


----------



## ICEE

These baseball playoffs are not interesting anymore. Baltimore is gonna win it.


----------



## scent troll

I haven't paid attention to baseball at all
boring...too long


----------



## ICEE

I'm gonna have tacos... chicken taco's







Salsa, guac, corn


----------



## scent troll

bro im snacking on pork rinds. instant gas. im talking instant.

like im literally able to fart for 10 full seconds at a time. and no I don't have to deuce.

wtf are in these things


----------



## ICEE

cancer in a bag







I hate pork rinds


----------



## scent troll

/has the bubble guts


----------



## ICEE

what the f*ck is bubble guts


----------



## scent troll

that feel before u sh*t liquid chili dog


----------



## ICEE

ya I don't eat chili dogs so idk that feel


----------



## scent troll

bro they were delicious though
false alarm last night. i just let a 23 second fart rip and went to bed

/just woke up
/isnt even outta bed yet


----------



## ICEE

Just got home whattup bruh


----------



## scent troll

workin
livin
stressin about the move. what u doin the rest of the day baybeh?


----------



## ICEE

going to panera


----------



## scent troll

girlfriend is picking up boston market


----------



## ICEE

girlfriend should pick up viagra because you don't last long enough


----------



## scent troll

wow, let me save and print that. most epic burn ive ever seen in my life


----------



## ICEE

thanks bro


----------



## scent troll

damn 40 minutes left only


----------



## ICEE

Lets go get wings and beer

bro have you ever been to a place called quaker lube and steak or some sht.. people from your area rave about it


----------



## scent troll

yeah many times. did their atomic wings challenge and won too.
now wtf you gotta say


----------



## ICEE

are the wings as good as people say bro?


----------



## scent troll

theyre f*cking hot


----------



## ICEE

I don't mean the atomic ones. I mean the wings in general


----------



## scent troll

theyre amazing. they have that crisp dried skin but that juicy as f*ck meat

do yourself a favor. get them with a draft beer. icey cold beer and wings. maybe do it up proper too and get yourself a side of potato skins or poppers too. 
(we should watch michigan vs osu at quaker state)


----------



## ICEE

dam bro. thats the place we are going when we meet up


----------



## scent troll

first rounds on me









and your bitch ass is trying at least 1 atomic wing


----------



## ICEE

no i'm not...







nice joke bro


----------



## scent troll

don't be a bitch bro
im ordering a basket of 6...im not eating all 6 bitch
eat one hoe


----------



## ICEE

bro.. I hate sh*t thats that hot... your insane..


----------



## scent troll

but yolo


----------



## ICEE

nope. ill get medium. or bbq


----------



## scent troll

nothing wrong with that bro.

im all about that dry rub Cajun spice


----------



## ICEE

How much beer can you handle before your girlfriend gets mad at us


----------



## scent troll

gf wouldnt be there. bro time.
women f*ck up hanging out. i dont need her in my ear telling me shes bored or some sh*t. we feast and drink and be merry til whenever the f*ck we see fit


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> gf wouldnt be there. bro time.
> women f*ck up hanging out. i dont need her in my ear telling me shes bored or some sh*t. we feast and drink and be merry til whenever the f*ck we see fit


LOL I knew she wouldn't be there. I meant when your ass comes home









If you come home drunk







her thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

i wouldnt come home drunk. i dont drink and drive homie. 
and if you think im taking a cab and picking up my car the next day you're highly mistaken


----------



## ICEE

p*ssy

I'll buy the cab


----------



## scent troll

/done with gaming binge


----------



## ICEE

whats up man.. you were really into that sht huh


----------



## scent troll

yeah man. i just finished watching american pie 2 for the second time in a row. shits on tv in the back ground.
wasnt on here cause i was gaming on the laptop

looks like aqhu is poppin off again


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

whats up buttercup?

i wish Ægir would allow post counts in aqhu. even all this time later theres still something about upping your post count


----------



## ICEE

im the king so it doesnt really bother me


----------



## scent troll

might be the king but not by that much anymore.

/ate 12 tacos from taco bell for lunch

best...decision...ever....


----------



## ICEE

how much was that.. 13.99?


----------



## scent troll

12.99
variety pack
f*cking amazing. the fire tacos were actually my favorite ones


----------



## scent troll

dude every college game on right now is sh*t. not even a little interested. and baseball...nah..

/turns on 'most haunted places in america'


----------



## ICEE

TCU v Baylor a top 10 matchup is 31-27 at half.. Auburn v Miss State number 2 v number 3 is 28-13 at half.. theres great college football on man


----------



## scent troll

no teams i give a f*ck about.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

that emoticon reminds me of damanster

where the f*ck did he go to?


----------



## ICEE

I asked you this a few weeks ago.. he just mia'd man..


----------



## scent troll

/watching cavs vs heat in Rio


----------



## ICEE

went to overtime and the Cavs won..


----------



## scent troll

yeah i saw
sh*t was a good game. i was surprised it went OT

you really think danny is going out wiht bros? or is he just logging off for a bit so he can order in chinese food for one?


----------



## ICEE

he said he was ordering a extra large pizza... read up nooob


----------



## scent troll

nah even that was a lie. pizza sounds better then chinese for one


----------



## ICEE

you really think so bro


----------



## scent troll

gf just hung up on me









/doesnt give a f*ck


----------



## ICEE

why aren't you guys together today?


----------



## scent troll

i have a crazy head cold. shes at her mom and dads til we move. im chillin at my brothers cuz hes outta town. house to myself.

thats pretty much it.


----------



## ICEE

o so you already moved out of your place?


----------



## scent troll

yea we got a week to kill. ill be at her mom and dads or here next week then i get settled in. then i can sit there and watch the E network every night while i stare out the window wishing i could watch ESPN and play games


----------



## ICEE

just do it man.. play games and watch the e network at the same damn time


----------



## scent troll

i will. thats what my laptops for. 
man i feel shitty.

i need to get a glass of water. brb


----------



## ICEE

your sodium levels are over 9000000


----------



## scent troll

they really are. i never chuged a water that fast.
man...my body is like WTF BREV!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

no joke im gonna go sh*t

brb

god help me


----------



## ICEE

#shittingoutsalt

yolo


----------



## scent troll

so much better. was actually solid. i hope its not just the calm before the storm though. i just ate over $20 of fast food today. 
f*ck is wrong with me


----------



## ICEE

ya bro.. $23 of fast food.. Dam son.. You Could Have got 3 subways


----------



## scent troll

actually i pigged out today on that cause ive been eating really healthy for a few weeks. i just had a binge day today cuz why not. 
normally subway is as fast food as ill get.

post in aqhu ho


----------



## ICEE

im back


----------



## scent troll

299 til 30,000


----------



## ICEE

nice man... leggo


----------



## scent troll

tired


----------



## ICEE

im not even that tired


----------



## scent troll

waking up with a headache...awesome.
i see todays gonna be one of those days
that and the gf is in super-giga-c*nt mode today apparently.

only a woman can hang up on a man and text the next day "curious if ur back to ur normal self"

bitch if i hung up on you...holy hell id have to take you on a dinner date and weekend road trip to make you forgive me.

d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-double standardddddsssssss


----------



## scent troll

i love celbrity commercials. theres this gay ass NO MORE commerical about domestic violence or some sh*t. 
NO MORE its not my problem
NO MORE she was drunk
....really ice cube? really matt daymon? 
shut the f*ck up. how about NO MORE changing your mind after you said yes


----------



## scent troll

browns are lookin good today. off to slow start but damn...2nd quarter has been all us.
thoughts?
questions?


----------



## scent troll

heading to gf's 
better have make up sex tonight
obviously ill inform everyone here when and if that happens


----------



## ICEE

just woke up


----------



## scent troll

/has a legit head cold now

walking ded tonight tho


----------



## ICEE

lions and browns won.. both teams dominated


----------



## scent troll

f*ck yes bro
/doesnt give a f*ck about the fagget ass lions and their failure of a sh*t hole post-***** infested pit called detroit
#suckmydick


----------



## ICEE

At least we play in a dome







sh*t city still smart enough to build a nice stadium


----------



## scent troll

you have to do things indoors in the ghetto


----------



## ICEE

bro....







dont be a dick


----------



## scent troll

f*ck detroit and the lions


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

check your pm bro


----------



## scent troll

i saw


----------



## ICEE

what a fagg0t


----------



## scent troll

lolololol
power trip


----------



## ICEE

is he even a mod


----------



## scent troll

i have no earthly idea. i certainly could like to say no. ill loose much respect for Ægir if he made him mod. hes the town drunk


----------



## ICEE

dont question mods bro... hurrrr durrrrrrrrrrr im np4


----------



## scent troll

*edited for peace


----------



## ICEE

I'm more concerned as to why n4p is a mod


----------



## scent troll

well...ask Ægir


----------



## ICEE

troll him with me..


----------



## scent troll

dont get my thread locked asshole. 
this is the only place outside of aqhu people can chat


----------



## ICEE

bro.... go to how much do you make thread


----------



## scent troll

k go to NFL thread


----------



## ICEE

k man..


----------



## scent troll

hey icee
check this out

cinci and carolina tied

dafuqs that all about?


----------



## ICEE

cinci got owned by patriots last week.. they are on a downward spiral


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

doesn't mean the browns are good.


----------



## Guest

stop crying icee


----------



## ICEE

n4p.. im the man around here


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> n4p.. im the man around here


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

so its almost 1am and my ass is up.
left bed because im tossin and turning and sneezing and coughing.

f*cking colds. my nose is just a steady stream of snot. wtf

gonna be a great fuckin monday at work


----------



## scent troll

figure im not gonna keep my gf up too. id appreciate her ass getting outta bed so i could sleep.
although when the time comes i highly doubt thatll be the case.

shell be keeping my ass up and ill do something like sigh and shell be like MIKE WTF IM SICK OK? IM SOR-RY!!!!!!!! JESUS!!!!!!
and angrily roll over and ill be like


----------



## ICEE

take tonight off and sleep on the couch bro


----------



## r1dermon

Call out sick. It's a holiday, nobody is fixing cars.


----------



## scent troll

/dragged my ass to work

it weighs on my mind when I call off on my coworker. its just him and I. if im not here he's working til close. 
cant do that to my associate.

#manup


----------



## scent troll

got sent home.
gotta be honest...im in comfy clothes, got dirty jobs on, bought a few gatorades...im ok with this. might take a nap and check back when you dbags are up


----------



## ICEE

I've been up....

Your sick because these weather changes.. and you pick your nose .. a lot.


----------



## scent troll

no this is viral for sure.
i know the difference between under the weather and having some weird brazilian dick slug or whatever. 
def sportin a fever. typical cold i think. pretty bad today. i should prob be sleeping right now but cant


----------



## scent troll

/eating toast

why the f*ck are the simplest foods always so delicious when sick? when the f*ck else would i eat toast and butter as a meal? tastes like miley cyrus spitting in my mouth (heaven)


----------



## ICEE

Man.. they actually sent you home? your that bad?


----------



## scent troll

eh ill be okay
but yeah man im in a pretty bad way. still have my appetite. perma-headache, mild mild fever and a nose and throat that wont chill.

i cooked myself up some rice mixed with beans, tuna, onion, seasoning. filling. easy on the stomach. damn good. 
discuss


----------



## ICEE

i don't know if that really sounds good to me or not.. Because I was craving some salmon







Salmon>tuna


----------



## scent troll

salmon is way better then tuna
but for a rice dish its not bad brah. 
youd love it


----------



## ICEE

my girlfriend is taking up nursing bro...


----------



## scent troll

whats that got to do wif me?


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> my girlfriend is taking up nursing bro...


Atleast someone is putting your huge tits to good use...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

whats your favorite type of kids cereal?


----------



## scent troll

fruity pebbles

u?


----------



## ICEE

lucky charms


----------



## scent troll

wouldnt call lucky charms kid cereal. thats like old man bullshit.

kis cereal to me is cereal thats straight up sugar coated sugar.

f*ck...now i want cereal


----------



## ICEE

lucky charms isn't sugar coated? f*ck you saying bruh


----------



## scent troll

ill tell u the f*ck im sayin.
aside from those marshmallows lucky charms is nasty grey pieces of sh*t tier cereal.


----------



## ICEE

fruity pebbles is nasty


----------



## scent troll

cookie crisp


----------



## ICEE

cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## scent troll

honey combs


----------



## ICEE

captain crunch berrys


----------



## scent troll

frosted flakes


----------



## ICEE

coco puffs


----------



## scent troll

count choculla


----------



## ICEE

im going to kill you


----------



## scent troll

never heard of that cereal
sounds pretty hard core


----------



## ICEE

dream about it


----------



## scent troll

you like my spooky halloween avatar?


----------



## scent troll

49ers vs rams
wow...gonna be a thriller









who the f*ck made this monday night???


----------



## ICEE

america fails


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

#ISIS


----------



## scent troll

i f*cking hate being sick

i feel no better now then i did this morning. which means tomorrows gonna suck
and i move this friday to the new place. great timing


----------



## ICEE

great timing indeed. take some flu and cold sh*t


----------



## scent troll

whats with the rams stadium
all the seats are red








whos the idiot who did that?


----------



## ICEE

the rams.. they were good about 10 years ago.. thats all.


----------



## scent troll

rams are moving back to LA
wait and see


----------



## scent troll

austin davis is dominating the game
rams up by 2 td's
sincerely did not see this happening. 
good on that dude. its refreshing to see a team like the rams compete finally


----------



## ICEE

compete for last place sure


----------



## scent troll

no ones picking the rams for post season. but its nice when a team uncovers a talent like this. 
jesus christ pull your head outta your ass. remind me again, how many super bowls have the lions been to?


----------



## scent troll

hittin the sack
wish me luck man. if i dont feel better in the AM this entire week is gonna be fucked.

peace out david. one love


----------



## ICEE

one love man.. rest up . .sweet dreams boo


----------



## Guest

nice avatar


----------



## ICEE

you too


----------



## scent troll

/still feels like sh*t
/feels slightly better tho

f*ck work


----------



## scent troll

feeling better as the day goes on actually

girlfriend just informed me shes feeling ill. 
looks like im gonna be moving all of our sh*t solo


----------



## r1dermon

Banged out of work today because I can. Because this is America. Making chicken noodle soup and playing bf4.


----------



## scent troll

butt fuckers 4?


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> feeling better as the day goes on actually
> 
> girlfriend just informed me shes feeling ill.
> looks like im gonna be moving all of our sh*t solo


this weather is insane... just stay cold you fucks.. I hate waking up with a cold because it goes from 30 at night to 65


----------



## scent troll

yeah but its really nice out right now


----------



## ICEE

not here.. thunderstorms and sh*t


----------



## ICEE

chinese food is sh*t


----------



## scent troll

dude I haven't eaten anything good in days. Chinese sounds so good but that would give me super runny poops


----------



## ICEE

bro.....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

click that vine when you get home


----------



## scent troll

whats a vine?


----------



## ICEE

that thing i linked in aqhu of that girl twerking


----------



## scent troll

jesus Christ
stfu and grow up you perma-teenager


----------



## ICEE

:rofl







you made me lol in rl

#twerkteam


----------



## scent troll

IKR


----------



## ICEE

da manster


----------



## scent troll

you know when you start missing damanster you're bored as f*ck


----------



## ICEE

true... today is a boring one


----------



## scent troll

gettin my appetite back. feeling a lot better.
i think ima cap it all off with rubbin one out and getting to bed early tonight. god willing ill be back to myself tomorrow

how you been brev?


----------



## ICEE

i've been bored .. it's still raining here lol. and wheres your girl at.. f rubbing one out


----------



## scent troll

im at my bros alone healing up. shes at her parents where she lives until friday when we move. 
chillin. watchin some youtube. just ate a cobb salad and chicken fingers for dinner. drinking this bomb ass green/mint iced tea


----------



## ICEE

nice man... sounds like something a fagg0t would do.. who lives by his virgin self


----------



## scent troll

dunno. maybe you missed the last 4 weeks of convo so ill remind you. we're getting a place together friday. 
ill be on here a lot less after that.
maximum sex, chilling, cuddling time will begin. 
my time here is coming to an end


----------



## r1dermon

Dude when you live with a vagina you rarely get to see it. Don't rush that sh*t.


----------



## scent troll

ive already lived with vagina before. 2 other times in fact. i saw it plenty. its the woman..not the living situation that determines vagina amounts.

/will be back here in 3 weeks complaining of lack of sex


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> dunno. maybe you missed the last 4 weeks of convo so ill remind you. we're getting a place together friday.
> ill be on here a lot less after that.
> maximum sex, chilling, cuddling time will begin.
> my time here is coming to an end


you will be here the day you get internet you sell out bitch


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

/sees Acrowe lurking


----------



## ACrowe25

:waves:

I came for the daily lolz, no such luck today.


----------



## scent troll

yeah its been a little off mainly thanks to icee and his BS
check in tomorrow...hopefully he wont post as much


----------



## ICEE

thats my boy


----------



## scent troll

bro ur random tonight whats up with you
youre talkin like manny would

things ok?


----------



## ICEE

/on mobile thats why


----------



## ACrowe25

f*cking love this weather. Slightly rainy, medium temps, cold enough for a rain jacket but nothing more. God damn this is great...

Taking my lady to the cider mill after work on saturday, mmm donuts.


----------



## scent troll

same here. its nice today. suns out. theres been some spotty rain around here but the temps are in the 60s and really nice. 
ill take it.
cuz after this is all said and done we're going to dealing with freezing rain and wind. soak it up while it lasts gentlemen..


----------



## scent troll

ebola in america.

discuss


----------



## r1dermon

Funny how only the black people are dying from it. All the white people get "experimental drugs" that just so happen to work.

#jessejackson #revsharpton #ferguson #trayvon #handsupdontshoot


----------



## scent troll

/edited so i dont get banned


----------



## scent troll

#pray4peace


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

sup icee


----------



## ICEE

nothing much man winding down.. How was your day?


----------



## scent troll

busy as f*ck. setting up utilities and cable. 
dedicated my entire lunch hour to the electric company. fuckers.

btw...im not gonna have internet right away in the new place. prob for a few months. so all my postin is going to be from work...in the day time hours.

i apologize in advance


----------



## ICEE

Why not man... your cable company doesn't offer a special?


----------



## scent troll

they do but we're gonna get settled in and wait to see whats what before we get the extra luxuries. we're gonna be spending lots of money on food and sh*t in the next month so every dollar we can save we're saving. 
dont sweat it, itll be back up


----------



## ICEE

man







ok if you say so.. I might have to buy some video games to kill time or some sh*t .. Ima miss you my love


----------



## scent troll

im not disappearing man. i just wont be on at night like i usually am. but i think after a month or so ill add on internet and be back in it. 
ill be honest though...im gonna be preoccupied with the new place for awhile anyways.

eharmony commercials...that guys grand daughter is gonna be a level 87 whore in 10 years.


----------



## ICEE

you will get bored after a week with no net


----------



## scent troll

i agree. ill def get back into my fish tank though. im gona set it up proper when i move it over there. 
still got the jack dempsey and convict. thats my thing. im not parting ways with a tank ever again. i still love them.


----------



## ICEE

im gonna kill them


----------



## scent troll

MORNIN


----------



## ICEE

mornin


----------



## scent troll

how things today bro bro?
im at work...livin...learnin


----------



## ICEE

lol chilling man..


----------



## scent troll

WORD


----------



## ICEE

hows work today bro


----------



## scent troll

busy as f*ck. my boss is training our other stores new manager so im surrounded by goof ball managers crash coursing each other while im the only one doing actual productive work. 
thats why i make 60+k a year tho


----------



## ICEE

nice man.. I want it to be cold out already.. Not none of this cold/warm sh*t.. Its breeding grounds for aids


----------



## scent troll

i know what you mean
most people i know just tested HIV positive


----------



## ICEE

What I really mean though. Is the mixture of cold to hot is causing everyone to get sick.. 3 people called off this week at my work


----------



## scent troll

yup i know
i was sick this week bro

i feel your anger


----------



## ICEE

What did you eat tonight homie


----------



## scent troll

homemade hamburgers and tater tots

u?


----------



## ICEE

chick fil a bro... It was bomb


----------



## scent troll

chic fil a is pretty good
i like that chicken and pickle combo they rock

what did u get?


----------



## ICEE

2 Chicken sandwich's with pickles. And a waffle fry


----------



## scent troll

AWWW YEAHHH FUUCCKKKK YYEEAHHHH


----------



## ICEE

chick fil a better than most fast food


----------



## scent troll

everyone i know likes them. but for fast food they are a bit pricey not gonna lie. i bet you my mcdonalds dinner box was as much as your 2 sandwiches


----------



## ICEE

true that.. it was







But it tastes better than mcdonalds


----------



## scent troll

just burned a 3 day weekend moving everything in.
holy sh*t that was a hard move. had to collect things from 3 places. spent $145 on a Uhaul and will still be collecting some boxes here and there over the next few days.

its a really nice apartment. very nice. the girl above us is a loud fuckin walker though. otherwise...im happy to be settled in.

gonna be a few weeks before we get internet all hooked up and I feel really at home.

one love bros

-mike


----------



## scent troll

I think ill def be getting internet installed this week. we have the dog getting settled in and I have at least 3 days worth of trips left to get every box and thing we still have.
once we're 100% done im going to take a good long look at what we have, need and want. I can already tell you internets on its way.

f*ck did this weekend kick my ass though


----------



## Colty

Hi man...y you r not often turning into the site...


----------



## scent troll

..wat


----------



## Colty

No man since u r presence to the site is rare thesedays ....I mentioned that man.


----------



## scent troll

oh. yeah. ive been really busy moving. ill be back much more in the coming weeks. its just impossible with work and then organizing my life after hours. give me a week. maybe 2. ill be back


----------



## Colty




----------



## scent troll

hope everythings well on your end. 
where are you from colty?

ill check on here daily still. I have a job that glues me to a computer all day so its easy


----------



## Colty

yeah everything going well ..


----------



## Colty

Do u own piranhas now??? ..


----------



## scent troll

so where are you from?

no I don't own piranhas. haven't for years. just a jack Dempsey and a convict


----------



## ICEE

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## scent troll

nah. and even if he is one I don't care. conversing with a troll is better then no posts what so ever


----------



## ICEE

sup man... Did you f*ck in the new place yet


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

is the dog pissing you off yet


----------



## scent troll

actually no man. the dogs been legit great behavior. she sleeps at the foot of the bed. didn't make a peep. ill be honest man shes a welcomed addition to the place. kind of brings that life to the apartment. 
I feel bad though because we scooped her from her parents house which was an upper class giant house in a much better suburb with a yard and everything


----------



## ICEE

you turned tides 100% u bitch


----------



## scent troll

bro im insanely homesick. im not gonna lie. I miss a yard. I miss privacy. I hate the fact that I step outside and im basically in view of 90 other tenants who share the property. its actually very nice property. lots of trees, big ass lake with more geese then you can shake a stick at (HAHAHA) LOL 
but I saw one brown person. so my opinion of the place dropped 29,936%


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> bro im insanely homesick. im not gonna lie. I miss a yard. I miss privacy. I hate the fact that I step outside and im basically in view of 90 other tenants who share the property. its actually very nice property. lots of trees, big ass lake with more geese then you can shake a stick at (HAHAHA) LOL
> but I saw one brown person. so my opinion of the place dropped 29,936%

















hahhaha man.... It is having privacy... Thats something you can always appreciate .. You'll get used to it.. I hated apartment living though. I don't like close quarters.. and other nosy people looking at you everytime you leave


----------



## scent troll

we've officially named the chick above us Buffalo. shes this 120lb girl who walks like a fuckin beast. thump thump thump!!
everyone we've mets insanely nice tho. real talk, I feel safe and welcomed there. but because of the girl over us I feel the need to tip toe for the ppl below us.

def gotta get used to it


----------



## scent troll

my new home doest feel like home









I wanna move the f*ck out already
thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

great. great conversation today everyone. 
thank you for the entertainment


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> my new home doest feel like home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna move the f*ck out already
> thoughts?


I hated that the most about apartments.. the people above me had a kid... Imagine that sh*t.. thump thump thump


----------



## scent troll

for real? it just drives me nuts man cause I like cozy and quiet and it gets interrupted by random foot steps or the front door of our building slamming. 
fuckin people have no sense of their surroundings. 11:30pm on a Monday night?....better slam my door shut

actually it isn't ghetto at all. and ill be honest. everyones pretty well mannered. nothing drives me nuts more then peoples voices and that I haven't been disturbed with. yet.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> for real? it just drives me nuts man cause I like cozy and quiet and it gets interrupted by random foot steps or the front door of our building slamming.
> fuckin people have no sense of their surroundings. 11:30pm on a Monday night?....better slam my door shut
> 
> actually it isn't ghetto at all. and ill be honest. everyones pretty well mannered. nothing drives me nuts more then peoples voices and that I haven't been disturbed with. yet.


Ya MAN... I absolutely love apartments that have there own entrance.. Community door's are such bullshit hahaa. Also my sophmore year of college I rented a upstairs apartment.. THis guy and his wife lived below me.. I had friends over soemtimes.. This guy would bang a broom.. BEcause of footsteps on his ceiling.. I went down to his apartment and siad.. If you don't like it take it up with management.. About there shitty apartments and insulation... you're not gonna tell me I can't walk in my own home.. He later never said a peep.. I eventually moved out


----------



## scent troll

that's my worry is someone will complain about our sh*t or dog or whatever. people are incredibly hostile with strangers. that's why I do my best to meet and greet my neighbors. people knock on a door and are prepped for a fist fight. 
people need to relax. but on the same token if me or my gf get jarred awake by some party sh*t or whatever else...that wont fly.

the shitty part is to if you politely complain and voice yourself very respectfully most people would be like PPFFFFTTTT whatever man f*ck off

like you HAVE to be a scary asshole to make a point


----------



## ICEE

I was a scary asshole.. That dude learned


----------



## scent troll

I guess man. im not about confrontation. I work and come home and want to chill.

I understand theres a certain amount of noise one has to put up with when you live in an apt but on the flip side you should also realize that "house parties" don't exactly work in apartments either. town house? yes. condo? sure. but when you're above, below, and next to someone a wall away you have to accept that that's not very well set up for a party of any sort


----------



## ICEE

Idk why you did this man... You guys can rent a house for around the same price.. at least in my area you can.. Apartment living is something I would never do again.. The way you described it to me it was a condo


----------



## scent troll

lol yea I lied bitch

its a nice place. I dunno man, there are no good houses around here that would rent to us. my credits a lot better now but the problem was her dog. unless we wanted to move into Cleveland it was impossible to find a spot.

yes...after our 1 year lease is up were out. I told her already this time next year we're in a house or we fucked up. even if its enjoyable I hate not being able to just do what I want when I want how loud I want.

its really the yard thing. I miss having a yard. step outside here and 32 people are like "who dat..."


----------



## ICEE

LOl ya you didd lie bitch.. I look forward to a years worth of apartment living stories now


----------



## scent troll

dafuq did I do

should have stayed with my bro for another year and saved. it was her that was the problem. her dad was kicking her out. 
f*ck do I always get myself in these situations??

man if I have ghetto fuckin neighbors ever in this next year im out. im straight dipping. ill pay my share from a different spot 
im too old to put up with dumb ass yolos pissing me off


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> dafuq did I do
> 
> should have stayed with my bro for another year and saved. it was her that was the problem. her dad was kicking her out.
> f*ck do I always get myself in these situations??
> 
> man if I have ghetto fuckin neighbors ever in this next year im out. im straight dipping. ill pay my share from a different spot
> im too old to put up with dumb ass yolos pissing me off


I was wondering why you were moving anyways.. The truth has come out..


----------



## scent troll

it wasn't a huge secret. ill be honest though ive been wanting to move for time.

you ever live with a brother? well try one who dates new girls every 6 months and has company constantly over. im too old to c*ck block. wether it was because of her issues or me on my own I was bound to leave this year anyways.

just think maybe I should have looked harder at homes


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> it wasn't a huge secret. ill be honest though ive been wanting to move for time.
> 
> you ever live with a brother? well try one who dates new girls every 6 months and has company constantly over. im too old to c*ck block. wether it was because of her issues or me on my own I was bound to leave this year anyways.
> 
> just think maybe I should have looked harder at homes


a lot harder man.. a lot f*cking harder.. If you would have been truthful with me and told me it wasn't a condo.. and a apartment.. I would have told you you're nuts. apartment living sucks ass


----------



## scent troll

yeah but ive lived in apartments twice in my life. first time it was amazing. quiet. cheap. had the time of my life in that apartment.

the second time was with my ex. ghetto ass neighbor. but after they moved out it was pretty damn okay. the occasional bullshit now and again.

but the last few years ive been spoiled with a house. a yard. and quiet. so now that I got a taste of what THATS like...im looking around at my now apartment asking myself...why the f*ck did I trade THAT in for THIS?

then I realize...I listened to my dick instead of my brain


----------



## scent troll

/has 15 mins left to talk

/10 minutes

where you at brev


----------



## ICEE

Went to pickup some dinner man.. I was starving


----------



## scent troll

too late bitch
im outtie

talk to you tomorrow

text me tonight if you want broseph.

one love


----------



## ICEE

alright man.. peace


----------



## ACrowe25

I would love to pay $800 for my apt lol. I'm over 1k for a 1 bedroom. Although it is a very nice apt. 1' cement between each neighbors walls and ceiling (I was told) and I haven't heard sh*t.

Central you must have some mad bills outside rent etc if splitting $800/ month impacts your $60k salary that bad.


----------



## scent troll

ACrowe25 said:


> Central you must have some mad bills outside rent etc if splitting $800/ month impacts your $60k salary that bad.


saving up for a house aint cheap.

where do you live though? we pay 800 for a 2 bedroom 1 1/2 bathroom. patio too.


----------



## scent troll

wake the f*ck up and post someone


----------



## scent troll

another eventful day here I see


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

He lives in Ann Arbor.. Prices are crazy high there.. Because its not a sh*t city..

Sup bro


----------



## scent troll

ive heard different. aside from the college itself I heard ann arbor is still pretty shitty. 
in fact, my uncle who lives in Michigan tells me EVERY major city in Michigan is sh*t. its the upper peninsula and northern parts that are travel worthy.


----------



## ICEE

Ok give me one thing thats shitty about ann arbor?


----------



## scent troll

edited for the children


----------



## ICEE

hardly any.... ann arbor is more asians then blacks x10000.. its the safest city i've ever been too


----------



## scent troll

how racist!!!!!!!!!!
so what are you saying blacks just always commit crime?! 
how ignorant


----------



## scent troll

alright man well thanks for showing up and posting twice all day today. I had a blast in the last 7 minutes of my 10 hour f*cking day.

talk to you tomorrow


----------



## ICEE

ya man no problem


----------



## ACrowe25

Yeah, I live in Ann Arbor. It's a "nicer" complex, as I get paid well enough to not live in a sh*t hole. It's a 1BR but fairly large (realitive to other options) at 950-975 Sq ft can't remember exactly the number.

AA is a nice city, I don't like cities. I'm a county type guy. I did my undergrad in Detroit, anything looks like a dream compared to that sh*t hole (although my university wasn't bad area --- surrounding was).


----------



## psychofish

Going back on a post from September, some of us do care about FSU, and yes they are looking pretty crappy this year. They have lucked out on a few games this year to get away with the W. We won't be coming away with another National Championship unless the defense steps up.


----------



## scent troll

well sounds like ann arbor aint half bad. 
we live in a far west suburb of cleveland. almost out of the county. its very under-developed still there. lots of nice homes all over and a few apartment complexes. i would describe our city as suburban country. not hillbilly, not urban by any stretch. very safe and lots of trees and golf courses and parks.

but unless youre willing to drive 15 minutes youll be grocery shopping at a local convenient mart


----------



## scent troll

little sad about giving the fish away
but VERY relieved

i havent actually enjoyed my tank for well over a year if not more. ive rarely been home, and now that im moved out ill have to bring them with. no way. 
just not into it.

its time to part ways. ill sell the tank too. 
it'll be nice to not have to worry about whose gonna feed them if we're outta town or some sh*t.


----------



## ICEE

psychofish said:


> Going back on a post from September, some of us do care about FSU, and yes they are looking pretty crappy this year. They have lucked out on a few games this year to get away with the W. We won't be coming away with another National Championship unless the defense steps up.


they aren't winning a championship.. period. they could have multiple losses by now.. also I hate what Winston has become.. that dude took fame and sh*t all over it


----------



## scent troll

literally got rid of the fish and broke the tank down last night
sh*t feels so good to not have to worry about those things

#freedom


----------



## ICEE

ya man f*ck fish


----------



## scent troll

seriously I thought I was gonna be bummed because ive had fish since 5th grade. but its like this "why haven't I done this before" feeling came over me.

free as f*ck man.
f*ck those fish.


----------



## ICEE

ya man.. that free feeling is the best


----------



## scent troll

tired as f*ck today
still having problems adjusting to noise. waking up every 3 hours just isn't gonna fly. I feel like sleeping right now.


----------



## scent troll

dafuq did everyone go?


----------



## psychofish

ICEE said:


> Going back on a post from September, some of us do care about FSU, and yes they are looking pretty crappy this year. They have lucked out on a few games this year to get away with the W. We won't be coming away with another National Championship unless the defense steps up.


they aren't winning a championship.. period. they could have multiple losses by now.. also I hate what Winston has become.. that dude took fame and sh*t all over it








[/quote]

If the defense plays at the caliber they are capable of they will win again. Winston is a touchy subject, I agree he has made some dumb moves. On the other hand he isn't even 20 yet, what 20 year old guy hasn't seen the youtube video and repeated f*ck her in the p*ssy..... He just needs to understand that the position he is in, he can't be doing things like that. like it or not hes not the average 20 year old college kid.


----------



## scent troll

FSU can absolutely win a championship 
they wont
but they could


----------



## scent troll

tilapia tonight for dinner


----------



## psychofish

Im excited to see how the playoff system works out this year


----------



## scent troll

speaking of playoffs what happened in baseball yesterday? im too lazy to google


----------



## ICEE

psychofish said:


> Going back on a post from September, some of us do care about FSU, and yes they are looking pretty crappy this year. They have lucked out on a few games this year to get away with the W. We won't be coming away with another National Championship unless the defense steps up.


they aren't winning a championship.. period. they could have multiple losses by now.. also I hate what Winston has become.. that dude took fame and sh*t all over it
 







[/quote]

If the defense plays at the caliber they are capable of they will win again. Winston is a touchy subject, I agree he has made some dumb moves. On the other hand he isn't even 20 yet, what 20 year old guy hasn't seen the youtube video and repeated f*ck her in the p*ssy..... He just needs to understand that the position he is in, he can't be doing things like that. like it or not hes not the average 20 year old college kid.
[/quote]

Hes just not smart man.. He wont from for sure number 1 pick.. to now its like hes a locker room cancer... on and off the field... sucks for him?


----------



## scent troll

neighbors went to bed at 3:30am last night

how do I know this? we couldn't sleep

FU*K

MY

LIFE

/is at work


----------



## ICEE

the insulation is that bad? sounds like my college apartment


----------



## scent troll

what insulation? 
every step man. every step. and they aren't light walkers


----------



## ICEE

thats straight up sh*t tier.. i've lived in two type of apartments.. the ones you've lived in.. where you could hear every single f*cking thing.. and also the one were you didnt hear 1 god dam thing... But that one also cost 500$ more then the one you could hear everything... I guess you get what you pay for man..


----------



## scent troll

we pay $800 a month

so f*ck your theory on get what you pay for.
we KNEW that going in which is why we didn't rent some $500 sh*t hole


----------



## scent troll

https://homes.yahoo.com/news/bidder-paying-3-2m-6-171800533.html

looks like someone still believes in your rat hole city dave


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ACrowe25

Central that's shitty man I feel bad. Apt living is only as good as your neighbors. I was woken up at 5:00 after going to bed at 2:30 (writing not partying lol) by my neighbor throwing sh*t around her storage closet. Politely asked her to not do that next to my door, she apologized and finished up the night at a reasonable time.

Could have gone the wrong way for sure, guess I'm lucky.

Also 1' cement along every wall blocks out most.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> we pay $800 a month
> 
> so f*ck your theory on get what you pay for.
> we KNEW that going in which is why we didn't rent some $500 sh*t hole


thats what im saying... the apartment that the bomb.. i paid 1400 a month .. the shitty one where i heard everything... 900


----------



## ACrowe25

You two can't be dumb enough to think $800 there buys you the same as $800 there or $800 by me, can you?


----------



## ICEE

well we live in the same state.. so yes i know what $800 buys us in both cities


----------



## Guest

why not get a condo or a house?

The median price of homes currently listed in Ohio is $129,900


----------



## ICEE

because he was in a rush ...


----------



## scent troll

really ICEE?
800 around here is pretty damn good for an apartment. the only apartments youll find around my area and around Cleveland that are OVER 800-1000 a month are high end places. nicer then many houses.

that's why we're shocked we can hear creaking noises here. that shits expected in 500-600 apartments. 
trust me...we didn't go cheap. there are a sh*t ton of places below 600


----------



## scent troll

also I gotta call bullshit
you live in the Toledo area. im not saying that there aren't nice areas there but that city by in large is pretty damn poverty. 
$800 in Toledo should be able to get you a mortgage let alone a nice rental unit. 
im at the top of my monthly allowance for a rental anyways. if we were to dump say another 200-300 a month to upgrade to a top tier rental I would rather just be discussing mortgages at that point.

with even a 10% down payment you can get yourself into a very nice neighborhood for under $900 a month. and im not talking about a blue collar middle income area. houses here are insanely cheap considering. a 100K in my county gets you a decent place. 200K+ gets you upper class tier


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Look up what 800$ buys you in toledo.. Its pretty mid level grade bruv


----------



## scent troll

you literally think im going to google $800 rentals in the toledo area? 
just post some links and show me.
otherwise i still call bullshit


----------



## scent troll

/leaves for day


----------



## ICEE

/you know im to lazy for that

/leaves


----------



## scent troll

/hates life now


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

sup maygne 
hows sh*t going?


----------



## scent troll

lel


----------



## ICEE

ya man.. i saw that live.. hilarious


----------



## scent troll

the last part where he nails the black dude in the street had my dying


----------



## ICEE

/ browsing reddit gone wild at work

/wtf is wrong with me


----------



## scent troll

link or gtfo


----------



## scent troll

man i dont know if its the move or what...but the last few days ive been seriously nostalgic as hell lately pondering this last year dating my gf..livin with my brother and sh*t.
where ive come from. where ive been. lifes been anything but a straight line for me man.
went from mom and dads as a kid to my own apartment, to dating a girl for 4 years...living with her for most of that time, coming back to my bros, then moving in with another gf.
all the way back again. now its 3rd times a charm.

shits just nuts man. this move seriously fucked me up emotionally i think. 
even thinking about this site. why? because through the best of times and worst of times ive been posted up right here on pfury. if i dig hard enough i can prob find my posts about all my past life events here.

lifes crazy man. for real. i love it. its hard...its unforgiving at times. but its a hell of an adventure.

/commits suicide


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Eat a dick


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

hows everyones day today? and by everyone i mean ICEE since he's the only one who actually posts


----------



## ICEE

good man.. I want it to turn cold already. this 75 one day 40 the next sh*t don't fly no more


----------



## scent troll

yeah im with you. dont get me wrong i love some 70s
but when its 30 degrees up and down from morning to afternoon it makes you feel like sh*t. id rather just be bundling up and in for winter time then this up and down sh*t.

i seriously want massive snow storms this year.


----------



## ICEE

Ya man . The up and down temps is just breeding ground for sickness. It can f*ck off already


----------



## scent troll

im f*cking over kids and their f*cking iphones.
this service writer at work filmed me to snap chat his buddy and i dunno why but it set me off. i told him not to f*cking film me on his fagget iphone and next time he does its getting launched. 
f*cking rude man. seriously...at what age do people grow the f*ck up?
i remember back in the day when having a cell phone at work was a no no. now you can apparently film and trade f*cking pictures while you do your job.

i cannot wait to become department head and start being the biggest c*ck asshole this side of the mississippi


----------



## ICEE

Lololololololol someone snapped you at work . HAhahah what a f****t . Next time smash his phone


----------



## scent troll

i told him i was going to. 
hes like "oh sorry dude"
hes some 22 year old service kid. nice kid...but just a dbag. he has the maturity of a 15 year old. well a 15 year old when i was a kid. seems like men dont act like respectful mature men until 30+ years old now








this f*cking society is so fucked up

3 generations ago people his age were storming the beaches in normandy and raising families. fastforward to today and its LOLOL SNAP CHAYUT YOLO SWAG LOLOL POKEMAWN #yolo


----------



## ICEE

So true . I mean I'm immature but I don't buy into this snap chat YOLO swag bullshit


----------



## scent troll

yeah man its not everyone. i know some guys 10 years younger then me who are upstanding as f*ck.

j/k, everyone below the age of 30 is a f*cking moron. an entitled hand out waiting for mommy and daddy or society to guide them instead of grabbing some balls and getting sh*t done.

people cant afford a studio apartment but have $800 iphones and way too nice of cars and clothes and look at people who worked their asses off for their lives like theyre just lucky. 
sincerely...i pray for the future of this country. its going to be so fucked when these faggets start running the country


----------



## ICEE

Ya it's going to be fucked. When you said society is fucked I've been thinking about it for 10 years now. sh*t is fucked nowadays it's sad to think what younger people have become


----------



## scent troll

younger people today are so unreal. 
i mean we hand out participation trophies now. WTF is that? no winners or losers. theres an article that just came out about a peewee football team getting fined because they 'ran up the score' on another team.

thats what we teach youth now. the losing team SHOULD be "we need to get better"
but instead society forces the good team to dumb themselves down so everyone can be equally shitty.
good ol' socialism.

i pray to god something awful happens to this country and bans everyone together. forces us to become strong again. because we obviously are wayyyyy to comfortable in our little corner of the world where we have the time to punish children for scoring touchdowns


----------



## ICEE

And gay people are just accepted now . And act like they should have everything handed to them because they are gay. Maybe I'm biased but I personally don't think a man should stick his dick in another mans ass. But wait I'm gay and I get hate crimed on bahahahha cry me a river fagg0ts


----------



## scent troll

lol damn dude
i dont see the point of anything remarkable about someones sexual preference. 
like its note worthy that the first gay man did this
or that

i dont understand why its courageous to openly prefer the same sex at all. we glorify it. 
i liken it to white guilt.


----------



## ICEE

Exactly I could actually care less about if the person next to me likes dicks or vaginas. But the fact on the news and in the media that they glorify being gay and gay rights this gay rights that . It's just to much. America please


----------



## scent troll

cleveland this summer just hosted the gay games.

gay games.

theres an event...that centers on athletic games pertaining to people who prefer putting their dicks in other mens asses. thats actually a thing


----------



## ICEE

I can't tell if you're serious right now or not


----------



## scent troll

100% serious

google it. it happened in cleveland. they even lit up one of our skyscraper in rainbow colors for the time it was here


----------



## scent troll

sh*t hot right?


----------



## ICEE

ya society is fucked man hahahahha wow. Just wow.


----------



## scent troll

i dunno man. im all for live and let live but its awfully obvious that other peoples lifestyles are dumbing the country way the f*ck down. 
so with that in mind...im thinking maybe, just maybe. some standards should be acceptable once again.
like girls wearing next to nothing? no
guys sagging thier pants down to their knees? no...
so on and so on


----------



## ICEE

cleveland lit up a building for gays in rainbow colors.. thats hard to wrap your head around


----------



## scent troll

/is back from lunch


----------



## ICEE

what did you eat


----------



## scent troll

egg salad sandwich. pickles. chex mix and a diet pepsi. 
thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

74 posts until 30,000


----------



## scent troll

73 to go









icee whered you go? the f*ck


----------



## ACrowe25

Love when people bitch about today's society only considering a select minority of the retards around you.

That's like me saying society as a whole are hard working intelligent people... Because the people I surround myself with are in fact that.

Also, let's not get carried away... Your chosen career path isn't exciting or spectacular either. You also made the same mistakes a lot of young people do now, which you look down upon and talk sh*t about on a fish forum.

/has iPhone
/no snap chat though


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ACrowe25

/came to talk to ice about HOW f*cking GOOD THE LIONS ARE??! AM I RIGHT?

Seriously though, they need to calm down the last minute come backs and sh*t it's bad for my health. Glad our alcoholic kicker could pull it off the second time though. It


----------



## scent troll

someone just got butthurt 
truth hurts


----------



## ACrowe25

/e

Not about argue with a parts salesman.


----------



## ICEE

We aren't that great on offense. But yes we are finding ways to win and that is key in teams that make good runs


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

iceee whose taking the world series? game 7 madness
my gut tells me the giants are winning
im absolutely rooting for the royals though.


----------



## scent troll

/posts


----------



## scent troll

/post


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> iceee whose taking the world series? game 7 madness
> my gut tells me the giants are winning
> im absolutely rooting for the royals though.


I think the royals got this one man. at least I hope


----------



## scent troll

too good to be true is always in my head.
I would LOVE to see KC win it all. the giants just had their glory not long ago. 
ans who gives a f*ck about liberal hipster *** town san Francisco. stfu and let some blue collar hard working folks from KC enjoy the glory.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> too good to be true is always in my head.
> I would LOVE to see KC win it all. the giants just had their glory not long ago.
> ans who gives a f*ck about liberal hipster *** town san Francisco. stfu and let some blue collar hard working folks from KC enjoy the glory.


and this didn't happen. f*ck san fran


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

heart breaking last night
RIP KC season of dreams


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> heart breaking last night
> RIP KC season of dreams


A well as bumgarner pitched all postseason man.. he really deserves the world series crown.. dude was straight up the best pitcher in the world hands down


----------



## scent troll

yeah i saw his numbers. we witnessed history last night for sure
still though it would have been amazing if in the bottom of the 9th if KC would have nailed a homer with their man on 3rd









could you imagine? there would be midwest riots all over again


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> yeah i saw his numbers. we witnessed history last night for sure
> still though it would have been amazing if in the bottom of the 9th if KC would have nailed a homer with their man on 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you imagine? there would be midwest riots all over again


trust me.. I was hoping KC would win too.. I'm just saying... Without Bumgarner.. that team doesn't win this world series.. Not even close


----------



## scent troll

f*ck baseball talk. its over. stfu about it now

so what else is goin on?


----------



## ICEE

hows the apartment ? you haven't complained yet today..
















And not much man.. I'm doing pizza tonight and wings for the Cavs game... #pumped


----------



## scent troll

apartment sucks my c*ck
same sh*t. go home, eat dinner. listen to people walking over my head. try to go to bed at a respectable time. 
repeat.

i actually relish being at work these days. i feel more free at work. 
#fml


----------



## ICEE

dam.. Is she gonna let you watch the cavs.. or is it f*cking lifetime movies


----------



## scent troll

she would yeah.

but i hate that place man.
so i dont even give a f*ck.


----------



## ICEE

I'm gonna come visit you sometime this year. Mark it bitch


----------



## scent troll

alright man. 
ill hold you to it.


----------



## scent troll

f*cking work is giving me cancer

55 posts to go


----------



## scent troll

i really gotta get internet at home. 
theres at least 20 wifis around the apartments and i havent been able to break into any of them.

the fat bitch under us has hers named "fortress of solitude"

...lol


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> i really gotta get internet at home.
> theres at least 20 wifis around the apartments and i havent been able to break into any of them.
> 
> the fat bitch under us has hers named "fortress of solitude"
> 
> ...lol










are you serious man


----------



## scent troll

im going to name my wifi "dafuq off my internet"

thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

you say I get ripped off but the fact is... I wanted the fastest speed internet man.. its like 60 a month


----------



## scent troll

i was just giving you sh*t 
you never replied bro i thought i legit hurt your feels

well i called my cable comp and for an extra 30 a month i can have good internet.


----------



## scent troll

man my eyes are itchy as f*ck 
allergies be trippin B
feel?


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> i was just giving you sh*t
> you never replied bro i thought i legit hurt your feels
> 
> well i called my cable comp and for an extra 30 a month i can have good internet.


so do it you feel hurter


----------



## scent troll

yeah def going to. ive just been hella paranoid with the new bills and everything. ive taken my credit score from sh*t to above average over the last year. so im super sketchy with taking on too many bills too quick. but after looking at everything this last month its well within my range. 
you're right though. ill feel a sh*t load better when I can connect online. 
I miss youtube and sh*t too..not gonna lie


----------



## ICEE

do it soon p*ssy


----------



## scent troll

I seriously don't like life that much anymore.

thinking about putting a shotgun in my mouth later


----------



## ICEE

do it... put dont pull the trigger


----------



## scent troll

would you be mildly worried if after I posted that I never posted again ever?


----------



## ICEE

yes. I would just call you if it was a few days until you answered


----------



## scent troll

then my gf picks up sobbing like WHAT DID YOU SAY TO HIM?!?!?!?! HE DED NUKKA HE DED!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

I would say you caused it. and hope she kills herself too


----------



## scent troll

DONT TALK ABOUT HER LIKE THAT
SHES MY FLAME
MY REASON FOR LIVING

lol jk


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Colty

Hi Central How do u do man....Hows u r new environment got used to it ???I could see some weird comments on your current location...


----------



## scent troll

morning
I see this place has been rockin in my absence


----------



## scent troll

so hows everyones Monday going?

/crickets


----------



## scent troll

aight...good talk pfury


----------



## ICEE

/crickets


----------



## scent troll

/posts like a bawse


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

AAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO


----------



## scent troll

10 posts to go


----------



## Colty

For Wat man??


----------



## scent troll

ugh..


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

4 more posts


----------



## scent troll

3 to go


----------



## scent troll

you know it would be great if I wasn't alone in this celebratory moment.

its not every day you hit 30,000 posts


----------



## scent troll

29,999


----------



## ICEE

thats my boy right there


----------



## scent troll

*THIRTY MOTHER FUCKIN THOUSAND POSTS*


----------



## ICEE

total badass right here


----------



## scent troll

I do believe we're the only ones in the 30k club


----------



## ICEE

#brosforlife

I love you Mike


----------



## scent troll

and ive grown fond of you


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

lol at you and r1 fighting


----------



## scent troll

aight cool good talk man, i really had a blast these last 3 minutes.
ttyl


----------



## ICEE

cool man


----------



## scent troll

word

so what you eatin for din din tonight


----------



## scent troll

aight man. peace out for the night. stfu about the internet thing, ill fuckin get it. im going through my first months bills so i know what i have to play with, and what my budgets going to be before we start adding on luxuries. 
i dont live tight because i have to, i live tight so i dont have to.

...im poor.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I dont approve of threads like this. keep this sh*t in aqhu

thanks


----------



## ICEE

I don't care what you approve of.. You're just salty because you missedd all this bromance


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> I dont approve of threads like this. keep this sh*t in aqhu
> 
> thanks


do my eyes deceive me????
my dudes free!!









/embraces danny


----------



## ICEE

get back to selling parts hauaahahahauahaahhahaa in r1dersmons obese soup kitchen bitch voice


----------



## scent troll

lel
I am.
don't feel like working. phone calls today man. non stop


----------



## ICEE

wednesdays are nice man.. chin up


----------



## scent troll

im taking the day off tomorrow
f*ck this place
boss wanted me to come in (6 day week) to help out cause we've been busy

nah brev...nah


----------



## ICEE

thats right bro. take it off..


----------



## scent troll

man its hectic as f*ck today
def gonna need a day off


----------



## ICEE

make that money honey


----------



## scent troll

bro congrats on 34,000 posts


----------



## ICEE

I didn't even realize that man
















Holy sh*t... THanks haha


----------



## scent troll

that's fuckin awesome. im gonna check the top posters and see whose who


----------



## scent troll

*ICEE 34,000
central 30,025
Xenon 27,305
Trigga 25,461*


----------



## ICEE

f*ck that Xenon guy... stupid sellout ruined a good thing


----------



## scent troll

bro...we need to start a 30k team. you and me.
we can totally stroke eachothers egos for having the most amount of posts on a barely clinging onto life fish website









we'll get so much p*ssy


----------



## ICEE

Come on man I know you got something to offer on what I said about Xenon


----------



## scent troll

I dunno what to say about xenon
part of me misses him because of the better times that were

love him or hate him if it wasn't for him we wouldn't have this place. cant fault the guy for doing what he wants to do in his life


----------



## ICEE

how much could he possibly make though







not much I'd imagine


----------



## scent troll

I don't think it was ever about that with him. he just wanted to wash his hands of running this website. 
so he sold it. he moved on with life obviously


----------



## ICEE

I think you're wrong. I remember a post about him saying it was for the monetary value


----------



## scent troll

eh...well whatever it is he hasn't even been back here since he left. so he got the f*ck out in a hurry.
I do remember when it happened. I even remember right before it happened he was handing out tshirts and stickers for free to rid himself of whatever he had associated with this place.

dunno what his motives all together were. he was active up until the sudden end


----------



## ICEE

Bullshit. you're delusional.. The dude wasn't active for years on end. Until he decided to sell this place


----------



## scent troll

i think what im getting at is xenon took a good long look at this place and us and decided


----------



## ICEE

But you saying he was active pissed me off. GG ran this place not xenon. I started coming here daily in 07 and xenon had no part of this forum at all.


----------



## scent troll

oh yeah GG did a great job


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> oh yeah GG did a great job


thats not the point. just admit that xenon did nothing. he founded it thats all.


----------



## scent troll

nope wont admit that at all because its not even remotely true.


----------



## ICEE

ok so tell me what he did since 2007


----------



## scent troll

bro you need to get off xenons nuts lol
what has he done since 2007?
here let me check my notes on xenons life...ill brb


----------



## ICEE

you're the one acting like he did so much.. you can never be wrong huh.. he didn't do jack sh*t


----------



## scent troll

no im not defending him im just stating the obvious. no xenon. no pfury. 
GG is nothing but a ball buster. I don't like people who go through life with a stick up their asshole. worker or not he makes everyones lives less worth living when they come in contact with him.


----------



## ICEE

just shutup


----------



## scent troll

cant argue with the facts, I know. 
lets just go back to small talk.

so hows the weather?


----------



## ICEE

you don't know sh*t. I know that xenon is the reason this place is alive but thats it.


----------



## scent troll

'that's it'
xenon is the reason this place exists at all but THATS ITTTTT







you're cute when you have no point


----------



## ICEE

you have no point. you'd suck off somebody just because he created something.. level 10000 fagg0t


----------



## scent troll

ill suck off xenon because I WANT to bro
AYO ZEENAWN!!!! GIMME DAT SWEET SWEET ROD BRUV!!!


----------



## scent troll

im outtie for the day. ill actually be on tomorrow, im heading to my bros for most of the day and ill have my laptop with me.
text me or whatever brev. 
enjoy your night pfury


----------



## ICEE

cavs suck


----------



## scent troll

cavs are 1-3
wtf

and food for thought. if we hadnt beat the bulls in OT the other day becuase rose has hurt we'd be winless


----------



## ICEE

food for thought is that kyrie irving had 34 points and 0 assists as a point guard.














sports talking been ragging on the Cavs all day.. We had 6 assists as a team .. Thats just pathetic..


----------



## scent troll

f*ck the cavs ill tune in when the browns start losing or the cavs start winning 
don't have the patience anymore.
don't feed me some 'building season' sh*t when we have 38 super stars on our team


----------



## ICEE

True. But im still tuning in tonight bro.. I love it. Nba is so refreshing after a terrible season of college football..


----------



## scent troll

who watches college football?
nba isn't refreshing yet. im a cavs fan. we suck so far. its like the Indians season all over again


----------



## ICEE

shut the f*ck up

stop being so negative all the dam time


----------



## scent troll

okay


----------



## ICEE

Ohio State v Michigan state tonight bro


----------



## scent troll

Michigan states gonna win


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

will u still need me will u still feed me when im 64?


----------



## Guest

i'm late to the chat but icee is actually right, xenon wasn't active for years, with the exception of very brief random binges. I liked GG, but he did have his issues and a stick up his ass at times... he is still semi active on his new piranha forum. I wouldent be surprised if xenon gave GG a piece of the pie when he sold, since he basically was the manager for years.



Danny Tanner said:


> I dont approve of threads like this. keep this sh*t in aqhu
> 
> thanks


wtf, how did you get out? I tried (and thought I did but you never came out) to unlock the cell about 6months ago when I became mod


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Thanks for trying n3p, I love you.


----------



## Guest

whats new? still at the warehouse?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Dude. That was circa 2009. I work in Hvac now.


----------



## ICEE

np3 is a bit behind on the times


----------



## scent troll

/posts

whats been up?
icee did you shut off your cell or just block me specifically? LOL if you blocked me


----------



## scent troll

cool read and interactive map for astronomy fans

http://www.vox.com/xpress/2014/11/11/7193089/space-stars-map


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> /posts
> 
> whats been up?
> icee did you shut off your cell or just block me specifically? LOL if you blocked me


I didn't block you. I've switched to android so I have to set it up


----------



## scent troll

oh you did? so should i delete your old #?

what android did you get brev?


----------



## scent troll

i actually have to get running. i have to stop at the store and get some sh*t for dinner tonight and let the dog out.

ill be back tomorrow though. sorry about no net man. but you're talking to a guy whose broke as f*ck. ill feel much better come payday and i get my bills in line. i spent a lot on us moving.

ill talk to you tomorrow broseph. you got my number still so shoot me a text if you want.


----------



## ICEE

alright man







I will







I have to transfer my number to this new phone


----------



## scent troll

the f*ck do you change phones so much?
since ive known you, youve had like 8 different phones. 
#drugdealer


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> the f*ck do you change phones so much?
> since ive known you, youve had like 8 different phones.
> #drugdealer


You think I was playing what I said to r1


----------



## scent troll

/deletes icee from phone

dont associate with me anymore









/slowly backs out of room


----------



## ICEE

Man relax.. hows your vacation? I totally missed that you were even on one


----------



## scent troll

vacations chill. washing clothes. cooking lots of food. lots of sex. 
cant complain


----------



## ICEE

whens the last time you smoked a ciggg


----------



## scent troll

7 minutes ago


----------



## ICEE

and you said you quit


----------



## scent troll

like i give a f*ck

YOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ICEE

I pray for you man


----------



## scent troll

theres no hope for me man
just love your life
#nohope


----------



## ICEE

did moving in with your girl force you to smoke again?


----------



## scent troll

nah i never stopped. i just said i did to make myself feel better


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> nah i never stopped. i just said i did to make myself feel better

















you just made me spit out my water


----------



## scent troll

just bein real
like im all healthy and sh*t. fuq outta here with that
id eat qt pounders and taco bell every day if i wasnt piss poor


----------



## ICEE

Whats the last fast food joint you went too


----------



## scent troll

today i went to subway. but i havent actually had mcdonalds or anything in like 3 weeks. the week before we moved when i got that dinner box. that was it. im dying for a double qt pounder right now man


----------



## ICEE

im getting mcdonalds tonight. thanks for the idea


----------



## scent troll

lol seriously? im not jealous of mcdonalds bro. its not that big of an idea hahaha......
im eating some homemade curry chicken and fried veges

/whispers in icees ear
"what are you getting tho...."
/obviously is starved for greasy ass fast food


----------



## ICEE

Well I never get fries because everytime I did they were cold and shitty .. so I stopped awhile ago. I'll get 2 jalapeno mcdoubles and a big mac


----------



## scent troll

how are those jalapeno burgers? ive been wanting to try one. 
bro this sh*t reminds me of you eating dinner tonight


----------



## ICEE

Well its my favorite thing on the menu.. So i'd say damn good.

its actually really spicy.. its f*cking the sh*t man


----------



## scent troll

click the video bro


----------



## ICEE

I did bro I did... Now you're making me want to watch all this guys vids







He is spot on and kinda funny. The spice game is heavy.. but its 5/5 not 4.5 Hes just a pansy that doesn't like spicy


----------



## scent troll

daym drops is fuckin hilarious man. youll get hungry as f*ck watching his sh*t.
ive been checkin his videos out for a few years now and then. i dont know why i find them so entertaining


----------



## ICEE

never heard of him till now.. I don't youtube like you do bro









/watches


----------



## scent troll

enjoy his sh*t. i gotta head home and start dinner. give me your new number bitch. ill await your text.

/thinks icee doesnt have a phone anymore


----------



## ICEE

bro watch this mozzarela sticks one.. holy sh*t this guy is hilaruous


----------



## scent troll

sadly i think ive seen them all lol
i did watch that yesterday. glad you like his videos. its actually kinda cool cause some of the new foods and sh*t that ill never get but im curious about like pretzel crust pizza and angry whoppers and sh*t i can check out what theyre all about on his channel.
dudes jokes. he makes you wanna do lunch with him 
i bet he knows of crazy good spots to eat


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

you've watched them all.. what a no life bitch


----------



## scent troll

lol do you not know me yet bro? 
you're talking to the guy who posted 792 times in one day ...the same day you posted 796


----------



## ICEE

I was in high school though so whats your excuse


----------



## scent troll

i remember that night clearly. i was living with my gf at that time and she was at school all day and i was home sick and bored. 
that was an awful time of my life.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> i remember that night clearly. i was living with my gf at that time and she was at school all day and i was home sick and bored.
> that was an awful time of my life.


I remmeber it too.. I was sitting in the office of my parents house.. Posting away all night with you ..







Was good times not awful


----------



## scent troll

no the actual day was laughs. i remember eating pizza rolls and sh*t and chillin all day. but that period of my life was sh*t. i was with a gf i wasnt into, my life was in shambles. i couldnt hold a steady job and my credit took a sh*t. took me up until just recently to get my sh*t together. been at my current job for 4 years, credits well above average and my over all debt is eliminated.

/in control

/still miserable


----------



## ICEE

/cool story bro

/passes joint

you need it

/gets denied


----------



## scent troll

the bond we created that day will last forever bro

remember the good old days when youd hit a new 1000 posts and skulls would change?

i miss that sh*t


----------



## ICEE

yea thats why I posted so much hahhaha I wanted new skulls on a fish forum... It was like a goal man.. #failure


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when you hit 10k and got dem gold skullz. sweet jesus...

and then you realize youll never have new ones


----------



## ICEE

yea.. I actually liked 9k better


----------



## scent troll

whatever skulls that were black...THOSE are the ones i want

AYO EGUR!!!!!! CHANGE MY SKULLZ TO DEM BLAYUK ONEZ


----------



## ICEE

8k


----------



## scent troll

yeah...8k was the sh*t

did my new avatar work? i made it myself


----------



## ICEE

yeah it worked.. pretty funny too


----------



## scent troll

want me to make you one?


----------



## ICEE

no bitch I like mine


----------



## scent troll

why does your sh*t say exhale?
why you tryin to be so mysterious and sh*t for? what are you a 16 year old goth kid?


----------



## ICEE

I didn't get mcdonalds yesterday.. My girlfriend cooked spaghettti with garlic bread.. But today.... Today is the day


----------



## scent troll

i love it cuz i know you were secretly like "ohhhh you made dinner....cool...." 
and you were bummed the f*ck out. especially after watching daym drops

bro im getting mcdonalds today too. in about an hour. im feelin a mcchiken


----------



## ICEE

Yea man.. Mchickens are only a dollar too.. f*ck


----------



## scent troll

yes sir








i usually get 2 of them. thatll fill me up.

sometimes if i wanna be a boss player ill get a mcchicken and a double cheeseburger and combine the two to make a super bigmac 
thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

big macs are expensive and a double cheeseburger you can get 2 of them for the same price


----------



## scent troll

yeah i know its fuckin dumb. 
oh sh*t.....what about 2 mcdoubles and combine them to make a mcquad


----------



## ICEE

LOL.. what sauce do you eat? Do you like the big mac sauce


----------



## scent troll

i dont get extra sauce ever. i generally just double up on meat and sh*t.

you have any carls jr's out there?


----------



## ICEE

no we don't man..


----------



## scent troll

wtf am i doing with my day? im watching that guys food reviews now









f*ck mike...


----------



## ICEE

even though you've watched them all


----------



## scent troll

does derrick rose ever actually play? or is he perma-sitting? 
guys so fuckin overrated


----------



## ICEE

Lol all the talk is about him sitting.. Dudes straight up bitch made lets be honest


----------



## scent troll

he is man

i dont get it. hes all over commercials and sh*t. nike spokesman. he sat an entire year out. and he plays 3 games before he limps back to the bench to sit a few weeks.

i literally DO NOT get it. if i was a bulls fan id rather have a so-so player who plays consistently then some 'super star' whose hurt so much you wouldnt know if hes great or not. 
free up cap space. let him do what he'd do if he wasnt a ball player and get a job at bob evans cleaning the deep fryer


----------



## ICEE

I mean he is great.. But he just got fucked by injuries.. sh*t happens.. He can't ball no more then thats on him.. Release him... THey will though when the right time comes.. Nobody is paying this guy big money


----------



## scent troll

he said that he sits out a lot because hes thinking of life after basketball. dude...
cuz thats what blue collar sports fans who pay good money want to hear from some multi multi multi millionaire asshole. "im taking it easy"
yo uget paid 8 figures to play your ass off.

fuckin some 30k a year shlub is going to have back and knee problems from welding pipes and has no choice. who else has a fuckin job that they can "sit out" cause they want to avoid later in life problems? 
f*ck outta here with that bullshit rose. go fuckin get a real job and make .000000000000000003% the amount of money and see what happens when you call off sick too much


----------



## ICEE

yeah he really bit himself in the ass when he said that.. I bet hes majorly regretting it.. Don't say sh*t like that.. Just make up a lame excuse that you're hurt


----------



## scent troll

no ones gonna have your back. everyone who supports you (pays your paycheck by going to games/buying sh*t) are probably hard up on cash, hurting and drag their ass into work sick all the time. and theyre going to hear this filthy rich drama queen say "hes worried about life after the game". bro....no one gives a f*ck. you can buy anything you want and have access to top tier medical everything. you're literally telling people who cant afford a co-pay on a physical that you arent playing because you dont feel like it.


----------



## ICEE

nice post man


----------



## scent troll

im that guy btw...


----------



## ICEE

but are you gonna have my back?


----------



## scent troll

pertaining to what


----------



## ICEE

anything bro.. anything


----------



## scent troll

yeah you can tell the judge central from piranha-fury will vouch for you
i got you


----------



## ICEE

wow man that was low


----------



## scent troll

i said i got you


----------



## ICEE

thanks man


----------



## scent troll

what did you do


----------



## ICEE

I didn't do anything. I just wanted to know if we're bros for life


----------



## scent troll

f*ck yes brev


----------



## ICEE

that makes me feel warm inside


----------



## scent troll

mmmm like a p*ssy


----------



## ICEE

bro.... why haven't you got mcdonalds yet


----------



## scent troll

im actually heading out right now. 
i havent yet because once i leave i leave for the night. no internet at home









i miss you boo...i miss you...


----------



## ICEE

alright man .. enjoy the rest of your night.. I'll catch you tomorrow


----------



## scent troll

yes sir.
take it easy broseph. 









#bros4life


----------



## ICEE

take it easy bro


----------



## scent troll

/comes creepin back

ayyyyy payday today. check just cleared. now its time to give it all away


----------



## scent troll

just waitin on someone to post....


----------



## scent troll

heading to mcd's and getting some grub. might try a jalapeno burger but i dunno...dont need the bubble guts today.
i think ima play it safe with a mcchicken and some fries.

/leaves like a bawse on a mission


----------



## scent troll

/eating the f*ck outta mcds


----------



## ICEE

Did you get the jalapeno burger or not man


----------



## scent troll

2 mcchickens a med fry and coke
it was heaven


----------



## ICEE

lol nah man f*ck you because you didn't get the jalapeno burger


----------



## scent troll

apartment lady just called me and said they have to enter our place because of a water leak in the unit below. gf is freaking the f*ck out cuz her dog is in there.
sorry man, im not packing up and running back home to assist in this sh*t. i got a guy coming to get the tank today and make some money.

f*ck that place. and quite frankly f*ck my gf's bullshit drama.

/is enjoying himself at bros house


----------



## ICEE

lol. yeah man just tell them you are not around and they have to wait till you get home









it sounds like really shitty apartments though


----------



## scent troll

literally...on a scale of 1-10 i would rate this place a solid 5. 
its not ghetto. its def not high end. DEFINITELY not. but its safe, suburban and people are fairly friendly. but between the noise and the shotty construction it hit a solid 5.

ive been in many apartments. my first one was $344 a month. yes, 344. you read that right. and i never heard sh*t there. for 775...youd think it would be slightly better. .........its worse


----------



## scent troll

drama next door to my bros. a white girl and black dude moved in over the summer. i saw her leave in her car and 10 minutes later a uhaul shows up and the black guys loading up all his sh*t.
im thinkin someone cheated hahaha

thats what you get girl.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> drama next door to my bros. a white girl and black dude moved in over the summer. i saw her leave in her car and 10 minutes later a uhaul shows up and the black guys loading up all his sh*t.
> im thinkin someone cheated hahaha
> 
> thats what you get girl.


if a white girl dates a black guy.. 99% of the time that would mean shes a hoe anyways


----------



## scent troll

shes got a nice ass. i should go over there tonight and see if shes okay


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

watch me do that...break up with my gf...date her, move in and be miserable as f*ck in 6 months with a whole new bitch


----------



## ICEE

Don't get murdered by some black dude because your hitting his ex... Also tell your girlfriend how you feel man. Say if you act like this then i'm just going to leave your ass


----------



## scent troll

true but heres the thing. you tell a woman that and they will never forget it and might as well just leave because they will ALWAYS bring up that your love is only skin deep since you threatened to leave before over being mad. 
the thing is im in a funny spot. bros out of town for the weekend. i have a guy coming over to buy the tank in an hour. after hes gone i go back home and place house with some c*nt...or stay in a house to myself, smoke, eat good food and watch tv and porn. i mean....i cant justify staying here to her no way. but honestly im going to weep when i leave to go back "home"


----------



## ICEE

thats true. If your going to say it sh*t will just be down teh dumps until you do leave.. Basically if sh*t gets worse then just do it man.. You didn't wonder yourself why she was 30 and still livign at home though? Come on Mike wise up


----------



## scent troll

what can i say man. i fell for the girl with giant tits and a cute face and overlooked the obvious red flag of why a super hot girl was alone


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> what can i say man. i fell for the girl with giant tits and a cute face and overlooked the obvious red flag of why a super hot girl was alone


overlooked it to the max .. and went for looks.. classic


----------



## scent troll

self


----------



## ICEE

for real man.. At least you have a place to go if this fails


----------



## scent troll

thank god for bros 
for real...
i think my bros wiser then me and forsaw this happening. hes been telling me im welcome back for over a week now. 
brings a tear to my eye hes got my back


----------



## ICEE

has he really? holy sh*t... he for sure saw this coming


----------



## scent troll

now i know where that saying comes from. bros before hoes


----------



## ICEE

yeah man.. I have a extra bedroom if you ever need it.. And im serious..


----------



## scent troll

thanks bro but ill do just fine. 
i might be the master of getting myself into sh*t but im also hardened from it. ill manage.

this is either going to end in amazing make up sex or me being single playing xbox all weekend


----------



## ICEE

Lol keep me updated







popcorn stil lready


----------



## scent troll

her last text "fine. i wont bother you"

#xbox


----------



## ICEE

are you serious


----------



## scent troll

call of duetyyyyyyyyyy bro


----------



## ICEE

you're going to go home later .. and you know it


----------



## scent troll

why are we talking about this in 2 threads?


----------



## ICEE

true.. talk about it here.. where posts actually matter


----------



## scent troll

true. 
fuckin egir..

bro im tellin you if we break up im not being a bitch and going back. thats poison. im not playing that game


----------



## ICEE

yeah man.. thats poison


----------



## scent troll

now shes texting me "do you hate me?"

sighhhhh
why are women so predictable 
this is where if i was a push over and didnt speak up shed be giving me more orders and yelling at me and id be like







okay...
but since i pretty much reminded her i can walk any fuckin time i feel like it shes like "but i love you.."

dude women are mentally abusive as f*ck


----------



## ICEE

they are.. and then they play the sympathy card and everything is our fault... Women are crazy man


----------



## scent troll

bro lets be homos. ill suck your dick and let you play xbox as long as you provide a house baby and income for me and give me dates and jewelry and hold a good career down.
..wait


----------



## ICEE

bro watch this sh*t.. its hilarious.. i died


----------



## scent troll

lol ford escort


----------



## ACrowe25

That dude hates his f****t son for real.


----------



## scent troll

i would too look how much he plays with his hair and his hipster glasses. 
his dad probably loves football and beer and his kid is a brony and likes poetry


----------



## ACrowe25

LOL exactly man. I'm surrounded by those type of people in Ann Arbor. That's honestly one of the best videos I've watched in weeks. Maybe I'm just f*cking exhausted and in a good mood for once. Who knows.


----------



## ICEE

I agree.. Its one of the best videos I've watched in a long time.. Him and his son don't click at all


----------



## ACrowe25

I swear if my son is a hipster, I'll be exactly like that dad. Except he won't be allowed in the front seat... back seat only no matter how old he is.


----------



## ICEE

I watched it like 5 times.. His dad is so pissed.. My son won't act this way either


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ICEE PLEASE dont breed.


----------



## r1dermon

#prayforiceeshomelessnggrbabies


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

He's dating an asian, like straight up too phuck u buy NOW HURRY UP N BUY


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## ICEE

#asianpussy


----------



## scent troll

at the last few posts


----------



## ICEE

welcome back.. now we can continues with dave and mike's forum


----------



## scent troll

yes sir

/back at work


----------



## scent troll

bitch where are you?

how was your weekend? I got all my finances in order. bills are paid. and still have a surplus of expendable income


----------



## ICEE

So wheres the internet? This forum sucks ass without you


----------



## scent troll

the internets all around us.

and I know bro..i know. everyones all "HEY LETS TAWK FISH AND SERIUS TINGS"
f*ck outta here with that


----------



## scent troll

brought lunch but im feelin some warm food. might take off and get some proper subway. im feeling a spicy Italian with an icey dr pepper.

discuss


----------



## ICEE

Subway sucks ass. Go to chipotle bro... I never hear you mention chipotle ever.. Place is bomb as f*ck


----------



## scent troll

don't like shitting blood


----------



## ICEE

and why would you sh*t blood?


----------



## scent troll

because its Mexican food made by mcdonalds corp

its disgusting

Panera I would do.


----------



## ICEE

Bro its quality food.. Its all the rave for yolo kids.. its not bad at all


----------



## r1dermon

Chipotle is legit. Did you kick your girlfriend out yet?


----------



## scent troll

lol wtf

for yolo kids?? then I REALLY don't want it!

real talk though I bet r1 can cook up an amazing ass meal











r1dermon said:


> Did you kick your girlfriend out yet?


----------



## ICEE

real talk i just laid out the realness in aqhu for all my real's


----------



## scent troll

ICEE you make no sense though. you cant get all emotional and tell someone they get too emotional while getting overly emotional.

while we're on the subject I need new shoes


----------



## ICEE

I just f*ck with you bro.. I only get emotional about you... no one else


----------



## scent troll

/unzips


----------



## ICEE

anytime


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

lololololol aqhu is at an all time low right now


----------



## ICEE

yes it is.. i had to whip out the cash i had on me to shut this fool up.. im tired of it


----------



## scent troll

if you fedex me some of that cash I will make your wildest dreams a reality


----------



## ICEE

what is my wildest dream though?


----------



## scent troll

/whispers in your ear

whatever you want..........


----------



## ICEE

how much cash then

/unzips into your girlfriends mouth


----------



## scent troll

$20...$40 maybe


----------



## ICEE

lol.. bro ... why are you stil lat work at 6:30


----------



## scent troll

we close at 630 here

I usually wrap up and get out around 645

fuckin sucks...I hate workin this late

all my shits usually done by 6 and I just chill and post and man the counter until quittin time. quiet tonight so ive been posting.


----------



## ICEE

the game will be on before you get home


----------



## scent troll

I know. ill be home a little after 7

whatever tho that's why I have it on record. ill just rewind that sh*t and watch it from the start and FF through commercials


----------



## ICEE

I Like these 7 pm starts.. last week it was like 10:30 pm when a game started.. f*cking west coast man


----------



## scent troll

we lost


----------



## ICEE

dont text me weird fuckin questions hoe


----------



## scent troll

just because you said that im gonna blow your sh*t up now.


----------



## ICEE

check your pm


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Ægir is a f****t that is all..
> 
> keep it in aqhu guys..
> 
> he actually said that because someone made fun of r1 in the lounge...
> 
> like anyone actually comes to this place


agreed 100%


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

whats for lunch today bro


----------



## scent troll

had an Italian sub yesterday so today I packed some chicken and rice soup, ritz crackers and blueberry muffins for dessert.

whats poppin off in your lunch brev? anything worth while? are you even working?


----------



## ICEE

yeah i am.. when You texted me it reminded me to hop on fury...









chinese today... orange chicken and 2 egg rolls bro...


----------



## scent troll

I fuckin love Chinese food


----------



## ICEE

if you dont get internet soon im going to come to cleveland and stomp the sh*t out of your f*cking face bruv


----------



## scent troll

buy it for me.


----------



## ICEE

I like these other threads better than aqhu.. thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

me too. I don't know why egir took away post count from aqhu but it feels friendlier and better in here anyways.


----------



## ICEE

yep :nod:


----------



## scent troll

egir pretty much ruined aqhu and this entire site


----------



## ICEE

/replied to pm


----------



## scent troll

don't care ill get it when I get it


----------



## ICEE

you tryna act tough mate?


----------



## scent troll

1v1 me irl fgt
c wut hppns


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> egir pretty much ruined aqhu and this entire site


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Holy sh*t aegir clean up ur life


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> Holy sh*t aegir clean up ur life


agreed


----------



## ICEE

/replied to pm


----------



## scent troll

don't care


----------



## ICEE

long hair


----------



## scent troll

how was lunch b?


----------



## ICEE

your texts f*ck you i aint even gonna reply


----------



## scent troll

ok


----------



## ICEE

thats right hoe


----------



## scent troll

so how was your **** food


----------



## ICEE

it was amazing.. you mad? why don't you go to that cheap place by your work tomorrow


----------



## scent troll

I might actually

they have bomb ass sweet sour chicken and more rice then I could ever eat. not really

I eat like a fuckin horse


----------



## ICEE

ya i figured that out after you ate a mcdonalds meal for a family of 4


----------



## scent troll

#rockbottom


----------



## ICEE

they worker was probably like this nqqa getting this food for his family.. mikes like.. hell nah all me


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> they worker was probably like this nqqa getting this food for his family.. mikes like.. hell nah all me










crackin me up today dude


----------



## ICEE

bro.. one thing I love about chinese food is its always fresh.. you can go to a fast food place and just get horrible unfresh food in return.. then if you complain the nggers will likely spit on it


----------



## scent troll

I don't know if id call it fresh but I get you

they make it right there

man I want Chinese food bayud right neaowwww


----------



## ICEE

yeah man thats what i meant


----------



## scent troll

aqhu fuckin sucks so bad now
now that dannys allowed to post outside of it especially theres no reason to post there

/goes back to post


----------



## ICEE

yeah man thats why im just mocking you.. i don't like aqhu anymore


----------



## scent troll

im mocking myself


----------



## ICEE

that thread.. egir killed it


----------



## scent troll

yes he did


----------



## ICEE

its a shame


----------



## scent troll

whats a shame my bag of cool ranch doritos are about to be gone.
bitch im still hungry and I have nothing left to snack on


----------



## ICEE

suck on your girlfriends tittys


----------



## scent troll

k

bro keep it in aqhu please


----------



## ICEE

yes sir


----------



## scent troll

so bro what would you do if I called you one day? would you bitch out and let it hit vm?


----------



## ICEE

i'd answer


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

depends if i was around or busy









/doesn't answer


----------



## scent troll

don't be shy bro


----------



## ICEE

/afraid


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

lol man.... shutup.. .

whens the internet man coming?

i thought you had expendable income


----------



## scent troll

I DO. and the reason I do is beacuase I don't spend my money on sh*t I don't need.

dumb phone

no internet

no HD channels

no netflix

/free from slavery to things I don't need


----------



## ICEE

but you even admitted it yourself that you enjoy the internet


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

TFW no GF hit me hard today.

I clicked on favourites in my contacts on my phone and #1 was my boss and a few co workers who I call several times a day. I had to scroll down a bunch until I go to friends/family but still no gf.


----------



## Guest

central, what cars do mechanics buy?


----------



## ACrowe25

Ford. Smart people buy Ford.


----------



## ICEE

Danny Tanner said:


> TFW no GF hit me hard today.
> 
> I clicked on favourites in my contacts on my phone and #1 was my boss and a few co workers who I call several times a day. I had to scroll down a bunch until I go to friends/family but still no gf.


them feels man


----------



## r1dermon

Mechanics buy used cars.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> Mechanics buy used cars.


this

much cheaper and able to diagnose and repair at great discounts
I always buy used


----------



## ICEE

f*ck ohio. thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

in your corner of the state i can understand. you might as well be living in south detroit


----------



## scent troll

killed a cold cut sandwich from subway for lunch and some pringles on the side. downed that sh*t with a diet coke.

discuss in vivid detail what you think about the above statement.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ACrowe25

Made myself a sandwich on some homemade french bread that I whipped up the other day. f*cking delicious.


----------



## ICEE

why do you drink diet?


----------



## r1dermon

Icee are you in Toledo?


----------



## scent troll

everyone always loses their fuckin minds when someone like me drinks diet. no, it has nothing to do with a diet. it TASTES better.

regular pop gives a nasty after taste and is too sweet. period. 
its a preference not a diet.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> everyone always loses their fuckin minds when someone like me drinks diet. no, it has nothing to do with a diet. it TASTES better.
> 
> regular pop gives a nasty after taste and is too sweet. period.
> its a preference not a diet.










I'm just as confused as everybody else.. It doesn't taste better but I can see you drinking diet if you have like diabetes or something


----------



## scent troll

like i said its preference bro. last time i drank regular coke i had the nastiest taste in my mouth. no go with that. 
bro you could use more diet drinks you fat f*ck


----------



## ICEE

diet puts on more calories then regular bro...







nice try


----------



## scent troll

i dont have a problem









i think its more about being a lazy fat f*ck (you) as oppose to an active healthy individual (everyone else compared to you)


----------



## ICEE

you text me to love on you baby and then you treat me like this. I quit this relationship


----------



## scent troll

you never text bayuck


----------



## ICEE

bye bye


----------



## scent troll

F*CK YOU


----------



## ICEE

i love you too mikey


----------



## scent troll

so whats for dinner tonight breghh?


----------



## ICEE

I'm actually mad about this cavs bs.. Our coach is lost


----------



## scent troll

hes in his job purely for the money. he doesnt have love for the game. he has love for the money.


----------



## ICEE

that is so true.. But seriously.. You bring Lebron back and all these all star players.. and you get a first time in the NBA jew noob? f*ck off cleveland no wonder you dont win sh*t.. #noremorse


----------



## scent troll

literally because of that ^^^^^^^^

i hope we win 20 games max this year just to get humilitaed this year


----------



## ICEE

f*cking cleveland man







losers for life


----------



## scent troll

i hope a street thug stabs coach blatt in the neck


----------



## ICEE

me too.. Knowing our luck he would probably survive with minor injuries and be coaching the next day.. I hope Lebron pledges his voice and gets this dude fired before the half way point.. we need someone differnet


----------



## scent troll

actually i kinda bet you that he'll be fired. lebron will bitch to the front office that this dude is out of his league...and we'll get some mid grade NBA coach in here and let lebron and the crew own sh*t.


----------



## ICEE

I hope so man.. I hope so.. sooner rather than later.. like.. before the 1st of January he needs to be fired

Lebrons bitching already started today..







Hes going to only get more tired of Blatts sh*t


----------



## scent troll

well lets put it this way. if lebron wants him gone hes gone. lebron coming back is the greatest thing to happen to cleveland in a looooooooooooong time. so if some no name coach is gonna f*ck it up then guess what? hes gone. lbj will get what he wants.


----------



## scent troll

bro edit that...i dont want this thread locked


----------



## scent troll

sighh...
thanks for killin the thread


----------



## ICEE

we were talking about basketball man


----------



## scent troll

lol bro stop

/LEAVES FOR THE NIGHT LIKE A BAWSSEEEEEEE


----------



## ICEE

alright man text me


----------



## Guest

fish sticks


----------



## Ægir

Icee, and everyone else... Last warning, keep that sh*t in aqhu... Rules still apply here

Not joking, and bans = locked AQHU while you are on vacation


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> Icee, and everyone else... Last warning, keep that sh*t in aqhu... Rules still apply here
> 
> Not joking, and bans = locked AQHU while you are on vacation


ok


----------



## scent troll

told you


----------



## scent troll

im eating this for lunch

YOLO BAYBEH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

five guys?


----------



## scent troll

wendys


----------



## ICEE

have you ever been to five guys bro


----------



## scent troll

yes we have them all over. love that place. best burger in town
them fries are on point too


----------



## ICEE

try the cajun fries.. and yes five guys is on point you fat f*ck


----------



## scent troll

*burp*


----------



## ICEE

i'm going to olive garden tonight with the woman


----------



## r1dermon

Olive Garden sucks goat genitals. Get a Wendy's chicken sandwich with cheese, dump some v8 onto it, add 2 metric tons of salt, remove the bun. Olive Garden chicken parm.


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> Olive Garden sucks goat genitals. Get a Wendy's chicken sandwich with cheese, dump some v8 onto it, add 2 metric tons of salt, remove the bun. Olive Garden chicken parm.










You're such a hater of everything bro.. I'm gonna get shrimp scampi


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> Olive Garden sucks goat genitals. Get a Wendy's chicken sandwich with cheese, dump some v8 onto it, add 2 metric tons of salt, remove the bun. Olive Garden chicken parm.










awwwwwww yyyyiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ICEE

you could name a 5 star restaurant and r1 would hate.. dude is like a salt factory always fuckin salty


----------



## scent troll

I bet r1 cooks crazy good sh*t tho in real life.

like his thanksgivings are probably something truly divine.


----------



## ICEE

something divine for teenage inmates sure


----------



## scent troll

nah...r1 knows whats good


----------



## ICEE

or nah

/hungry as f*ck..

/olive garden breadsticks in my mouth

/boner


----------



## scent troll

I eat the f*ck outta those fuckin bread sticks.

thoughts?


----------



## r1dermon

So I hated on Olive Garden and you throw out 5 star restaurants into the mix? What the actual f*ck?

My thanksgivings are off the chain son. I worked in fine dining restaurants broguy, just because I don't anymore don't mean sh*t. I used to slice up carpaccio on the nightly with shaved Parmesan and cold pressed EVOO niqquah.

Those breadsticks tho....you got that.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> So I hated on Olive Garden and you throw out 5 star restaurants into the mix? What the actual f*ck?


----------



## ICEE

I eat at fancy restaurants when I want sushi. But thats about it..







what you know about that sushi game bruh?


----------



## scent troll

I love sushi and sashimi bro. I love it. more then I love my own bastard kid who I never see


----------



## ICEE

nice bro.. i'll take you to a better than 5 dollar sushi buffet..

#never


----------



## scent troll

alright man sounds like a plan!!!

#notreally


----------



## ICEE

#theonlycopilike


----------



## scent troll

that black reporter has a very decorative hair piece in


----------



## ICEE

you couldn't watch it because at work huh? he rapes african americans


----------



## scent troll

wait what??

...what?


----------



## ICEE

watch and see


----------



## scent troll

/watches

man had a solid point. cant even argue with it. 
makes you realize how fuckin stupid people are


----------



## ICEE

agreed. yet hes so wrong for stating the TRUTH.. f*ck liberals man.. just f*ck them


----------



## scent troll

yep. unfortunately due to the older generations dying off and the younger generations breeding like stupid rabbits the liberals you speak of are exploding. 
ive considered moving to Canada more then once just to get the hell away from this soulless self victimized country of entitlement


----------



## ICEE

I need to go somewhere.. I can't stand black people. I just can't.. I don't give a f*ck if thats racist or not.. They've ruined ohio/michigan too much.. I'm out of here as soon as my girlfriend graduates school. 2 more years.


----------



## scent troll

lol why you running bro? stand and fight you bitch


----------



## ICEE

fight what? the fighting needed to happen 60 years ago man.. these areaas are wastelands now.. toledo/detroit? you don't travel to it like I do.. f*ck outta here


----------



## scent troll

why would I travel there?
who the f*ck would waste gas going to that place?let alone live there like you do


----------



## ICEE

so why are you asking me why im running

#counterlogic


----------



## scent troll

it has nothing to do with it. im not going to visit but if my city turned to sh*t I would bail. id stay and fight.

lol jk

gtfo bro


----------



## ICEE

f*cking with me huh .. I do need to bail though.. 100%


----------



## scent troll

this is entertaining as hell. especially when people get out of their cars like f*cking morons and stand where cars are sliding at 40mph towards them


----------



## ICEE

deff not smart.. but f*ck man.. snow on the roads turns people into morons


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> but f*ck


----------



## ICEE

/leaves


----------



## scent troll

ayo where you goin?
im still at work


----------



## ICEE

did I say I revolved around your schedule?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

aight man im gonna wrap this day up and head home. ugh..
later homie brohamalamalinski


----------



## ICEE

yeah man ill text you.. o wait you cant see this because no internet poverty type


----------



## Guest

sushi is like a $30 meal


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> sushi is like a $30 meal


Was easily 300 with drinks and a date... and then hungry 20 min later

You get your sushi at the gas station or what?


----------



## r1dermon

Legit. 30 dollar sushi sounds like something you'd find hanging on the corner in south Toledo. The good sh*t will run a bill or more.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> Legit. 30 dollar sushi sounds like something you'd find hanging on the corner in south Toledo. The good sh*t will run a bill or more.


this


----------



## scent troll

buffalo is screwed when it warms up. its going to rain. get ready for flooding


----------



## scent troll

/hangs out in thread by himself waiting for comembers to show up


----------



## r1dermon

Lemme know when they show up


----------



## scent troll

/reads sports section of paper waiting


----------



## ICEE

/apppears

/lights up


----------



## scent troll

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ICEE

ayyyy









what you doing for dinner tonight homie


----------



## scent troll

i dont even know bro
probably soup

lol jk prob a #4 with a dr pepper at mcdonalds


----------



## ICEE

if there was a meal.. that you cook the best.. what is it bro?


----------



## scent troll

hamburger helper


----------



## ICEE

classic cleveland poverty response


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

im gonna get papa johns


----------



## scent troll

what you gettin on dat pie tho?


----------



## ICEE

hawaiin style bro

ham,pineapple, bacon,


----------



## Guest

$30 sushi rolls for takeout.


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> $30 sushi rolls for takeout.


Diarrhea and food poisoning for dessert


----------



## ICEE

Well I don't think N4p's opinion on anything food is valid.. He said that Trader Joes frozen meals were his favorite food .. just saying..


----------



## Ægir

Closest to frozen food that I eat would be burritos, pot pies, and freeze dried for camping


----------



## r1dermon

Trader Joes frozen food is on point.


----------



## scent troll

never had trader joes. theres one 10 minutes from my place. 
spending $10 on california roll is about right btw. its imitation crab meat in there. anyone who pays over 10 for a tray of that is an idiot or hipster (which is still an idiot)


----------



## r1dermon

Trust. Get the gyoza potstickers. Or the beef burritos. Shits crazy f*cking good. Trader joes frozen is not to be fucked with. Everything else there can suck my veinous cawck.


----------



## scent troll

whats trader joes all about? can i go in there and get ready made food or is it just a grocery store?


----------



## r1dermon

It's just a grocery store. Oh, and if ur chick likes wine, two buck chuck cannot be fucked with. Best wine for the money is at trader joes. Their produce is marginal at best, their meats are overpriced and poor selection, they have a ton of seeds and nuts n sh*t, but once again, it's pricey...the frozen foods though? That's worth the trip. Their Mac n cheese is f*cking crazy. French onion soup, crazy...frozen pizza is good also. Egg rolls...it's just all great sh*t, and way waaaaaaaay better than the mass market frozen sh*t at a regular grocery store.


----------



## scent troll

might be taking a trip up there this weekend then. i need to stock up on a few odds and ends. thanks for the heads up r1








i dont mind frozen at all. actually i enjoy stocking on frozen foods because they last longer. 
im always stocked on frozen veges and pizzas and what not. makes for a quick meal if you arent in the mood to shop on a certain week.


----------



## r1dermon

But seriously, this is my one last post...


----------



## scent troll

this site and everyone here thanks you


----------



## Guest

you can get cali rolls here for $5 or $6


----------



## scent troll

same. and they arent bad.


----------



## ICEE

Its good if your a drink idiot like np4.. I prefer much better food though .. But I don't mind shopping at Trader Joes for snacks


----------



## ICEE

ayo

im gonna get chik fila today


----------



## scent troll

meh...just chicken on bread with a pickle. who cares


----------



## ICEE

The lemonade is banging though? unlike yoo girl ayeeeeee


----------



## scent troll

stfu


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

stfu


----------



## ICEE

alright grumpy


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

So buffalo is suppose to get 60 degree temps.. after 6 feet of snow.. In before biggest floods ever


----------



## scent troll

i know man i was just talking with people at work about that sh*t
those people are truly fucked. like your roof is caving in from snow and now your house is going to be flooded. god bless those people.


----------



## ICEE

100%







by mother nature.. they are truly fucked..

/glad i'm not in buffalo


----------



## scent troll

id rather deal with hell fire and brimstone in buffalo then a sunny day in sh*t ass toledo


----------



## ICEE

having a bad day buddy?







so negative


----------



## scent troll

kinda. i just dont really like life anymore. stuck in a place i dont like with a gf thats meh. i dunno man. like after work i feel like going to the store and getting myself something and heading home...but alone. and doin my thing all night. not letting a dog out later and watching real house wives in the background as i play on my laptop to get lost in a game


----------



## ICEE

that's f*cking deep man..







dam... Idk what to say..


----------



## scent troll

im sad man. because we used to have a bomb relationship. but im coming to the awful conclusion that id rather be alone much of the time. she doesnt compliment my life. shes unorganized and messy and im on top of my sh*t and clean. she likes reality tv and i like games. she likes to do expensive sh*t and i want nothign more then a simple hike in the woods. 
i havent even attempted to have sex in well over a week with her.


----------



## ICEE

There's that saying that once you move in with a girl everything changes.. and well if moving in is great then shes the one.. Well obviously moving in is downright awful with yours and you get hit with a smack of reality in the face.. #shesnottheone


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> #shesnottheone


----------



## ICEE

Hate to be a dick but thats kinda what you hyped her up to be.. even talked about buying a ring and sh*t


----------



## scent troll

lol i still am
if im gonna f*ck up im going to do it right
/going to get married and have 2 kids with the wrong one


----------



## ICEE

no man don't do that.. go back to your brothers house and admit failure.. then just stay single.. #relationshipsarentforyou


----------



## r1dermon

I suggest a shotgun with 00 to the base of the chin.


----------



## ICEE

nice input... not. .


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> I suggest a shotgun with 00 to the base of the chin.


----------



## ICEE

if hes ok with it then what the hell


----------



## r1dermon

ICEE said:


> nice input... not. .


This is what your boyfriend says to you you inadequate f*ck.

Fggot


----------



## ICEE

i've got more p*ssy today then you got all week


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> i've got more p*ssy today then you got all week


Pocket p*ssy, and p*ssy that doesnt speak English maybe.... (kung-pow-meow)


----------



## r1dermon

I'm married bro...everyone knows once you put a ring on it the almighty crevasse goes dry. Once a month is a f*cking good month. Get better material, I believe in you but I think you'll have to clean your life up a bit before you embarrass yourself with another section 8 comeback like that. Shits weaker than an African the minute before he dies from Ebola. Sheeeeet.


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> I'm married bro...everyone knows once you put a ring on it the almighty crevasse goes dry. Once a month is a f*cking good month. Get better material, I believe in you but I think you'll have to clean your life up a bit before you embarrass yourself with another section 8 comeback like that. Shits weaker than an African the minute before he dies from Ebola. Sheeeeet.


im never getting married is confirmed now.. once a month.. holy sh*t


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> Trust. Get the gyoza potstickers. Or the beef burritos. Shits crazy f*cking good. Trader joes frozen is not to be fucked with. Everything else there can suck my veinous cawck.


I know man, right?

Ever try the mandarin orange chicken? sh*t is awesome, I often eat a whole bag myself in one sitting. The vegetable eggs rolls and great. The frozen fried rice makes a great dinner. All the different burritos taste great and you cant beat the price. Same with the indian sh*t. The mac and cheese is good but a little over rated, the frozen mac and cheese balls are good. The cookie butter? The pad thai noddles in the blue box are a really good fast lunch. The fresh fruits are much better quality than the main supermarket, and usually cheaper too.

I haven't been to trader joes in a long time (main supermarket chain here has a promo where you spend $400 in 6 weeks or something, you get a free frozen turkey, so I've been doing all my shopping there), but will have some more suggestions in the next couple of weeks once I refresh my memory


----------



## r1dermon

Holy f*ck, the cookie butter. That sh*t needs to be illegal. I don't buy it or I'd look like centrals gigantor gf.


----------



## ACrowe25

How much are their frozen meals?

Are they actual proper dinner portions or are you still hungry after 3 servings.


----------



## ICEE

THe cookie butter







you would say that r1... you wouuld...


----------



## r1dermon

They're proper. The cookie butter is legit. Oh I forgot they don't serve junk food at the shelter.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

r1dermon said:


> I'm married bro...everyone knows *once you get a shitty lunch lady job* the almighty crevasse goes dry. Once a month is a f*cking good month. Get better material, I believe in you but I think you'll have to clean your life up a bit before you embarrass yourself with another section 8 comeback like that. Shits weaker than an African the minute before he dies from Ebola. Sheeeeet.


fixt


----------



## ACrowe25

r1dermon said:


> They're proper. The cookie butter is legit. Oh I forgot they don't serve junk food at the shelter.


Hey asshole I asked how much these fuckers cost.

That store is filled with hipsters where I live, I'd rather not venture in if its overpriced goods like most hipster infiltrated stores around me.


----------



## ICEE

Danny Tanner said:


> I'm married bro...everyone knows *once you get a shitty lunch lady job* the almighty crevasse goes dry. Once a month is a f*cking good month. Get better material, I believe in you but I think you'll have to clean your life up a bit before you embarrass yourself with another section 8 comeback like that. Shits weaker than an African the minute before he dies from Ebola. Sheeeeet.


fixt
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon

ACrowe25 said:


> They're proper. The cookie butter is legit. Oh I forgot they don't serve junk food at the shelter.


Hey asshole I asked how much these fuckers cost.

That store is filled with hipsters where I live, I'd rather not venture in if its overpriced goods like most hipster infiltrated stores around me.
[/quote]

frozen meals are reasonably priced. i dunno, maybe the same if not a bit more than the regular sh*t at your local market? but you could buy the expensive mac n cheese at a bit box grocery for like 3.50 for the box, and it's around the same at trader joes, except way better.


----------



## ICEE

Patriots whooped us


----------



## ACrowe25

True, I just have such a hard time paying 3+ for a frozen meal. But if they're that good...


----------



## r1dermon

give it a shot. the gyoza potstickers are killer. it's all high quality, none of that "modified food molecules of proteinated yellow #5 starch" bullshit.


----------



## ICEE

the mac and cheese balls are good. but my girlfriend can cook better than that son .. homeade southern style mac and cheese ya boyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ACrowe25

I figure the chemicals I breathe on a daily basis will kill me long before the modified food bullshit.

But I will give it a try.

I can also cook better then anything purchased premade in a grocery store. But some days I feel like coming home, opening a beer, and finishing it before the 3:30 minute microwave timer finishes. Just enough time to grab another before sitting down and eating some $2 meatloaf.


----------



## ICEE

nice man.. If you wanna know of some good spots to eat at ann arbor hit me up


----------



## ACrowe25

Go ahead and share. I've been to a few places but there's a ton


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> Patriots whooped us


did i not tell you this would happen?


----------



## scent troll

/sees R1 lurking like a bitch


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

dave stop ignoring me


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

thats what you get for being a dick about the lions


----------



## scent troll

lol you salty braw?


----------



## ICEE

For dinner im going out for Mexican with mah girl homie... Usually get those combo fajitas for myself namsayinn.. Shrimp/steak with all the sides dawg... guac/sour cream/ cheese/ lettuce/ hot salsa... mmmmmm f*ck you know about it?


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> For dinner im going out for Mexican with mah girl homie... Usually get those combo fajitas for myself namsayinn.. Shrimp/steak with all the sides dawg... guac/sour cream/ cheese/ lettuce/ hot salsa... mmmmmm f*ck you know about it?












AAAWWWWWWWW YYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ICEE

/still doesn't text you


----------



## scent troll

dont care ill continue to blow your sh*t up
no response needed

/is that lonely


----------



## ICEE

/hides


----------



## scent troll

icee what do you drive?


----------



## ICEE

i drive your gf and she rides me


----------



## scent troll

k


----------



## ICEE

on a side note.. don't ask me what i'm having for dinner then you don't say what you're having


----------



## scent troll

i dont know what im having. probably some sh*t veges and chicken. 
bro i want pizza bad. real bad


----------



## ICEE

so tell your girlfriend that you want pizza.. im sure shes down bro


----------



## scent troll

no shes on a carb free diet. f*cking c*nt


----------



## ICEE

Is she actually losing anything though


----------



## scent troll

yea..my patience 
HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(disgusting smokers weezy laugh)


----------



## ICEE

So what happens when you eat carbs? does she care


----------



## scent troll

naw. she lets me eat whatever. she'll actually make me food with carbs. i feel bad though cause i know it aint easy when im hyper-raping a bag of doritos and shes eating carrot sticks


----------



## ICEE

her choice


----------



## scent troll

later icee
enjoy your mexican food brev


----------



## ICEE

mmm ill text you

#never


----------



## Guest

how do I get your guys numbers?


----------



## ICEE

you don't


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ICEE said:


> you don't


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> you don't


this


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Im pretty sure Central would give his number to anyone. He has no bro type friends IRL. He sent out a massive PM to all members last month "number for number??? I text back!"


----------



## r1dermon

Danny Tanner said:


> Im pretty sure Central would give his number to anyone. He has no bro type friends IRL. He sent out a massive PM to all members last month "number for number??? I text back!"


I never got one...


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> Im pretty sure Central would give his number to anyone. He has no bro type friends IRL. He sent out a massive PM to all members last month "number for number??? I text back!"


this


----------



## ICEE

so i'm not exclusive? f*ck off


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> so i'm not exclusive? f*ck off


this


----------



## ICEE

/gets new phone


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> /gets new phone


this


----------



## ICEE

so whats on the menu today brev


----------



## scent troll

for dinner? f*ck if I know. prob some fagget ass light meal with little to no carbs.

I had a qt pounder for lunch today and just about busted my nut when I tasted that sh*t


----------



## ICEE

no wonder you hate life so much


----------



## scent troll

bro im going to become a closet eater. one of those dudes who stuffs his face on the way home in the car and then eats his wifes meals.
43 mcdonalds bags in my trunk


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> bro im going to become a closet eater. one of those dudes who stuffs his face on the way home in the car and then eats his wifes meals.
> 43 mcdonalds bags in my trunk


funny thing is.. I know you're not joking


----------



## scent troll

naw man not even a little.

"hey baby...late night at the office again, ill be home soon!"

(is actually in drive thru line at rallys)


----------



## ICEE

no carbs means no pizza... dam


----------



## scent troll

naw man I eat carbs still

I just don't pig out like I used to because im p*ssy whipped and have no spine and im 87% towards suicide. 
lol @ my life


----------



## ICEE

13% more to go.. make sure you text me a loving text before you take your life bro


----------



## scent troll

ill send you a last pic...
here i do it right now


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

i texted you my pic of agony bro


----------



## ICEE

mmmmm....

this ferguson sh*t makes me want to move to canada ..


----------



## scent troll

not me. it makes me want to take back america. all we need are some ropes and trucks and a few thousand participants


----------



## ICEE

try taking it back in cleveland and let me know how that goes


----------



## scent troll

all it would take is for our guilt ridden p*ssy race to actually do it. the only thing stopping that from happening is because 10 out of 10 people would rather tuck their head down and ignore the ugly world.

/does exactly that


----------



## ICEE

/does exactly that because no one will help us


----------



## scent troll

we'll just wait for the brown population to outnumber the whites and sit back an enjoy the lovely country. 
instead of amish country we'll have Lil' Liberia
instead of suburbs we'll have 'da lil jungle'
instead of houses we'll have mud huts
instead of school we'll have groups of kids doing freestyle and sh*t








america


----------



## ICEE

that is when we just move away my friend.. the outnumbering is already happening.. at least where I live


----------



## scent troll

f*ck you


----------



## ICEE

where and what time


----------



## scent troll

sandusky ...i know a cheap hotel we can get
this weekend


----------



## ICEE

jerry sandusky?


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when your gf texts you while you're at work and says "this is the loudest ive ever heard the neighbors by far"

cant wait to go home









well i gotta wrap up work and sh*t
fuckin hate this sh*t...i miss my bros so damn much. 
later guys


----------



## ICEE

nice man ... I love your life


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> Trust. Get the gyoza potstickers. Or the beef burritos. Shits crazy f*cking good. Trader joes frozen is not to be fucked with. Everything else there can suck my veinous cawck.


picked these up tonight man

central, did you ever post pics of your gf in that thread?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

central said:


> we'll just wait for the brown population to outnumber the whites and sit back an enjoy the lovely country.
> instead of amish country we'll have Lil' Liberia
> instead of suburbs we'll have 'da lil jungle'
> instead of houses we'll have mud huts
> *instead of school we'll have groups of kids doing freestyle and sh*t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> america


----------



## Guest

picked up some beckenridge oatmeal stout and some Brooklyn black chocolate stout tonight


----------



## Ægir

Nothing like a good beer... have to really dig for that here.

But they do have 99packs


----------



## ICEE

miller lite changed there cans though bro.. so that means we should all buy it right?


----------



## Ægir

Miller was originally brewed here... and what I am drinking now. PBR is my go to and still hard to find around here.

Cooers, Bud, Miller, and that is about it... Nothing like home where I have 100 local micros on tap, within 10 min from my pad.


----------



## ICEE

f*ck I was trying to hate on miller and it turns out your drinking it.. I prefer budweiser or bud light though for those type of beers


----------



## Ægir

One in hand... as sad as it may be

I dig the Bud chelada (spicy, or extra lime bud light) tho


----------



## ACrowe25

There's a time for cheap beer and a time for craft.

My cheap go-too are labatt light or miller lite. Not a fan of the taste of bud.


----------



## ICEE

coors isn't bad.. Miller lite isn't my type though.... sometimes I buy a pack of blue moon


----------



## Ægir

Bud is rice beer...

Blue moon makes me sh*t like a goose


----------



## ICEE

whys that man


----------



## Ægir

Because it sucks... Grab some Fat Tire / Moose Drool / something else


----------



## ICEE

it doesn't suck though.. I like it


----------



## r1dermon

I like blue moon. Fat tire is great sh*t! I rarely drink bus anymore, but if I do I go heavy. I mostly stick with Sam Adams now though. Sierra Nevada is good, brooklyn, smuttynose, of course stone. Bells, goose island, founders...I like to mix it up every so often.


----------



## ACrowe25

Bells. Anything bells....

I agree fat tire is a good one. Drank some last weekend.

This weekend ill probably buy whatever is on for bells seasonal at my local meijer, who has a surprisingly awesome craft section.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I dont mean to sound like a princess but beer is insanely fattening.


----------



## ACrowe25

GTFO of here with your life changing habits HVAC boy.


----------



## r1dermon

there are zero grams of fat in beer. maybe if people weren't such slobs and could limit themselves to once or twice a week to drink a 6 pack, then they wouldn't have issues with all their carb intake turning into fat reserves.

speaking of which, dude if you guys havent tried teddy peanut butter, you're seriously missing out. this sh*t is fanfuckintastic. i used to be a JIF person, but the list of ingredients is a short story of chemical engineering. best PB i've ever had. teddy. for realz tho homes.


----------



## scent troll

morning yall


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ACrowe25 said:


> GTFO of here with your life changing habits HVAC boy.


Ok


----------



## scent troll

hahaha you guys literally brighten my day.

I love how brutal and unsympathetic we are towards each other. its the ultimate form of bros.

pfury member - "I just got diagnosed with caner"









pfury community - "LELZ!!! NICE JOB ASSHOLE!"
















#bros


----------



## r1dermon

Speaking of which...

RIP bobme


----------



## ACrowe25

Never knew if that dude was seriously or performing the ultimate cancer troll. Hope it's the second, but I didn't know the guy enough.


----------



## scent troll

yeah I often think of him. I don't think he was trolling. because if he was there was no 'gotcha' moment. so if he was lying hes just got a fucked up personality.

pretty sure he was for real. hope he's well if that's the case.


----------



## ICEE

MIke loves me

/hugs


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

them text feels bro


----------



## scent troll

oh yeah...keep your head up bruv

I know sh*t gets hard this time of year but you got this


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

ready for the big day tomorrow braw?


----------



## ICEE

well since my aqhu post summed that up...

Sure im ready.. Lions play at 12:30


----------



## scent troll

thanksgiving is the best holiday evarrrrrr


----------



## ICEE

watch the lions bro


----------



## scent troll

I prob will bro
we can text back and forth all day

enjoy not having your gf with you


----------



## ICEE

I will.. with a beer in hand


----------



## scent troll

my boy


----------



## ICEE

the weather is cold again.. thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

agreed


----------



## r1dermon

Gay


----------



## ICEE

shouldn't you be preaching gay rights since your a liberal


----------



## scent troll

we know r1. its okay. your parents will accept you just the way you are


----------



## ICEE

one of those married guys thats closet gay huh?


----------



## r1dermon

sh*t I'm out here fighting for your equality icee. Show me some respect.


----------



## scent troll

no but seriously, this is my last post for real this time


----------



## ICEE

well its not mine..

/takes over thread


----------



## scent troll

/steps aside and lets ICEE run this sh*t


----------



## Guest

Danny Tanner said:


> GTFO of here with your life changing habits HVAC boy.


Ok








[/quote]

you went sober?


----------



## Guest

we got some snow in jersey today


----------



## scent troll

k


----------



## scent troll

https://www.yahoo.com/music/s/creed-frontman-says-broke-living-holiday-inn-200402659.html

^ wow


----------



## ICEE

How to piss away millions 101


----------



## scent troll

I seriously thought it was a joke when I saw the article. holy sh*t man, this guy was literally on the top of the top of the world back in the day. now hes posted up in some holiday inn.









dude still kinda even looks the same. no pity. if I can make my paychecks stretch for me like I do theres no excuse you cant live off of the millions you made plus royalties for the rest of your life.


----------



## ICEE

no excuses


----------



## scent troll

and not for nothing but they didn't touch base on the real question. bro...get a job if you're hard up.

guys complaining and blaming theft and not getting royalty checks. welcome to the real world. no one gives a f*ck. man up and apply at home depot bitch


----------



## ICEE

that would never even cross his mind


----------



## scent troll

youd just deal drugs harder


----------



## ICEE

think your funny?


----------



## scent troll

but im right aren't i


----------



## ICEE

nahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scent troll

everyones been wishing me happy turkey day. no one calls it thanksgiving anymore. shits hilarious amirite? turkey day hahahah! cuz we generally eat turkey on that day
















/open fire at work


----------



## ICEE

/doesn't really give 2 fucks about thanksgiving


----------



## scent troll

BRO its a holiday where you eat. a lot. how the f*ck do you not love it?

we should do a taco bell platter for tday next year. just a mountain of locos tacos and various side dishes like nacho bell grandes and sh*t.

rip toilet


----------



## ICEE

I love that part.. im saying the holiday itself has no meaning to me


----------



## scent troll

I don't know what youre saying

stfu

later homie...im outtie until Friday.

/leaves like a bawse and crawls back to his shithole apartment and sh*t tier life style.

REAL HOUSE WIVES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

alright brother i'll see ya


----------



## Guest

central post a pic of your gf


----------



## ICEE

thats not creepy at all.. not in the least


----------



## Guest

i'm just curious, he talks about her all the time. lets see yours


----------



## ICEE

I'll pass bro


----------



## Guest

whats the matter? you ashamed of her?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ICEE posted his GF I think back in the summer or something. Pretty cute chick.


----------



## Guest

interesting, how did he pull that?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Most likely daddy issues or a history of abuse in her dark past.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Guest

happy thanksgiving


----------



## ICEE

same to you


----------



## Guest

today marks the start of the Christmas season


----------



## ICEE

I didn't know that at all


----------



## Guest

yeah man, today for the next four weeks. Do you think we should organize a pfury secret santa?


----------



## ICEE

this isn't f*cking reddit man.. jesus f*cking christ


----------



## Guest

never said it was man

you guys doing any blackfriday shopping or cyber-blacking this weekend?

i'm going to have a mod discussion with eager about bringing about the shoutbox, this is ridiculous

we also need a fergerson riot to get the lounge unlocked, wtf is going through that guys head in 2014


----------



## ICEE

No i don't feel like waiting out in the cold for a discount.. I already got a baller tv and stuff like that.... So nothing really interests me on black friday...

n4p you need to get your life together.. stop drinking so much. you make no sense


----------



## Guest

I don't drink much, usually only when I don't have to work the next day, but I do like to indulge in a lot those night. my posts make sense


----------



## ICEE

you're not a moderator though


----------



## Guest

I was, remember when I suspended your ass


----------



## ICEE

nope I don't recall that


----------



## ACrowe25

N4p please watch your language


----------



## scent troll

how was everyone thanksgiving? ICEE we've been talking so I know you had a bomb ass one

#lobstertails


----------



## r1dermon

I worked. Put out the bomb.com feast for the cherubs.


----------



## Guest

it was alright


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> I worked. Put out the bomb.com feast for the cherubs.


I don't know what you're trying to say
speak english


----------



## r1dermon

I did. Ohio has a huge problem with people dropping out of school before 3rd grade. It shows in you.


----------



## scent troll

AAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

sup baby? how it do?


----------



## ICEE

i want it to snow a lot


----------



## scent troll

it was a blizzard here last night

#lakeeffect


----------



## ICEE

wasn't here but I feel like hibernating today namsayin?


----------



## scent troll

I do/

I had to wake my ass up at the crack of dawn and get to work

FML


----------



## ICEE

was it cold?


----------



## scent troll

yea bro. it was colder then a dead witches puhhh


----------



## r1dermon

Black Friday at Nissan brewguy?


----------



## ICEE

Mike go get me chinese food hoe


----------



## scent troll

no black Friday but its chaos today. I work with idiots...nuff said


----------



## scent troll

ICEE text me later you unimaginable piece of trash









#bros


----------



## Guest

whats on the agenda tonight?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

YOUR MAWMMMMMMM HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest

that's only 10minutes max

I picked up a Christmas ale, its ok but I wish I had 5 other beers to drink than these


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

That sucks man.

You ever go shooting much n4p? Are you more of an AR guy or a shotgun guy?


----------



## Guest

never actually been shooting but in Halo I prefer the shotgun but use the AR the most


----------



## Guest

this place is dead on weekends


----------



## ICEE

n4p said:


> never actually been shooting but in Halo I prefer the shotgun but use the AR the most










that was the first funny thing you've said in your time on pfury.. in 10 years


----------



## scent troll

/round houses door open with the force of 1,000 Zeuses

im bayuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

/doesn't care


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

sup bro? feels good to be home

whats for dinner


----------



## scent troll

I dunno man
haven't thought about it yet

you?


----------



## scent troll

alright then....
/sees self to the door and leaves


----------



## ICEE

i'm having papa johns


----------



## scent troll

TEXT ME GOTTA RUN

dealing with the sales guys about a new car


----------



## Guest

had trader joes artichoke ravioli, it was alright


----------



## Ægir

Had leftover BBQ game hen tacos, and some apple pie... lots of T day leftovers

Was awesome


----------



## ICEE

sounds good Ægir









n4p that sounds like sh*t tier food


----------



## r1dermon

Better than eating at icees dinner table. The one in the corner of the shelter where his pathetic family is the last to be served nightly.


----------



## Ægir

^his GF prob cooks damn good food


----------



## scent troll

is the new owner of a 2015 Altima









same payments as I was paying for my beat up 2006 escape. lesson here is it pays to have good credit.


----------



## Ægir

What color?

The 3.5 SL I hope?


----------



## scent troll

storm blue.

naw the 2.5S
its an Altima, I don't care about bigger/better. I just want that 38mpg and all the modern bells and whistles with a car. just in time for my new iphone too. 
I actually prefer not a top of the line car. especially when I park it in an apartment lot every night.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

TFW no maxima


----------



## scent troll

maximas are getting an overhaul this summer. totally different looking car.
the altimas always been my fav Nissan. conservative, a little sporty, roomy as hell. I don't like too much flash with my car.

/is officially mid-tier baller status now

/will be advanced mid-tier baller once iphone arrives


----------



## scent troll

say what you want but that's a damn sexy car for someone like me. going from a boxy ford escape with a crushed front bumper and no modern day equipment like blue tooth, navi and smart phone compatibility to a vehicle that has all that and then some. im looking forward to enjoying the luxuries of listening to AM radio in my car parked behind a wendys while I eat on my lunch break in sadness


----------



## r1dermon

How much delivered?


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> Better than eating at icees dinner table. The one in the corner of the shelter where his pathetic family is the last to be served nightly.


Ægir is right

How does Mike go from complaining about iphones and spending to getting a iphone and a new car.. Damn man your girlfriend changed you... hard..


----------



## r1dermon

goes from a flintstones flip celly to baller status 6+ and 4 wheel loaded accessory.


----------



## ICEE

the power of p*ssy man


----------



## scent troll

no the power of a leaking head gasket, loose inner tie rods, cracking brake lines and a tick in the engine and for the same monthly payments and $20 more in insurance having a new whip

#goodcreditlife


----------



## ICEE

about time you cleaned up your life


----------



## scent troll

and for the record...she got me the iphone









xmas came early


----------



## ICEE

so when can i send you noods


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Mike I know deep down inside there is nothing more than stings your heart than wasted money. You are 100% fine with your ford escape and late 2009 smartphone. You give zero fucks about sh*t like that because you are a simple man. Im watching this c*nt of a woman destroying the manhood that once lived in Mike. You would never ever in your life even think about buying 2015 anything, but this woman man.

/looks forward to the spring summer posts "just put a downpayment on a cottage + boat".

dump this woman man please before it goes too far

(BTW love the new wheels man congrats)


----------



## ICEE

Danny Tanner said:


> Mike I know deep down inside there is nothing more than stings your heart than wasted money. You are 100% fine with your ford escape and late 2009 smartphone. You give zero fucks about sh*t like that because you are a simple man. Im watching this c*nt of a woman destroying the manhood that once lived in Mike. You would never ever in your life even think about buying 2015 anything, but this woman man.
> 
> /looks forward to the spring summer posts "just put a downpayment on a cottage + boat".
> 
> dump this woman man please before it goes too far
> 
> (BTW love the new wheels man congrats)


agreed he complains to me about her 24/7.. in a years time he will be back in debt


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> Mike I know deep down inside there is nothing more than stings your heart than wasted money. You are 100% fine with your ford escape and late 2009 smartphone. You give zero fucks about sh*t like that because you are a simple man. Im watching this c*nt of a woman destroying the manhood that once lived in Mike. You would never ever in your life even think about buying 2015 anything, but this woman man.
> 
> /looks forward to the spring summer posts "just put a downpayment on a cottage + boat".
> 
> dump this woman man please before it goes too far
> 
> (BTW love the new wheels man congrats)


too late for me bro

/fades into the darkness that has consumed so many men before him


----------



## ICEE

#prayformike

i love you


----------



## ACrowe25

That's awesome central. Congrats man.

I generally throw the... Why not American point in... But recently came to the conclusion I'll be working for one of "them" in a few years. Lol


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

2015 Vehicle. Never thought I'd see the day when Mike owned a 2015 vehicle. 37 days ago you'd be hard pressed to sell this guy anything newer than 2009.


----------



## ICEE

anything newer then 2002 you mean


----------



## scent troll

/posts from iPhone 
Sorry Dave I'm transferring my number and its gonna take a day

This phone tho.....


----------



## Ægir

Jailbreak it and get the worth while features (free app store etc)


----------



## Guest

n4p said:


> is the new owner of a 2015 Altima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same payments as I was paying for my beat up 2006 escape. lesson here is it pays to have good credit.


----------



## scent troll

/doesn't care


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> /posts from iPhone
> Sorry Dave I'm transferring my number and its gonna take a day
> 
> This phone tho.....


what plan are you on?

are you stealing wifi


----------



## scent troll

I have a temp number. But Im not texting ppl w it cuz it'll confuse him


----------



## ICEE

confuse who


----------



## scent troll

Anyone I'd txt
Bro this phone is amaaaaazing
Phone > car


----------



## ICEE

bro gimme your temp number right now. text me it on your piece of sh*t


----------



## scent troll

K


----------



## ICEE

k


----------



## scent troll

Texted u bitch


----------



## ICEE

did you


----------



## scent troll

that was fun chattin last night homie








we'll have to make that a nightly habit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Lmao sooooooo gay breh


----------



## scent troll

#IPHONE
#CHAT
#FACETIME
#STATUSUPDATE
#EMOTICONS


----------



## scent troll

danny I feel your contributions to the fish boards have been lacking. we have over 13 unresponded to posts pertaining to various tropical fish and aquarium inquiries that could use some senior member input.

please be more attentive to the younger members who are wondering how many piranha they can fit with their Oscar in a 55gl tank


----------



## ICEE

indeed it was man


----------



## scent troll

/ate a proper chicken sub from this deli across the street.
easily 1/2 lb of meat on this bitch


----------



## ICEE

text back hoe


----------



## scent troll

I don't have my iphone its at home. text my normal number


----------



## ICEE

you left it at home why


----------



## scent troll

why am I gonna carry a phone im not using yet?


----------



## ICEE

can i use you

in bed


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

bro i feel like you arent putting any effort in

/feels manager down your neck


----------



## scent troll

hes right behind me bro....


----------



## ICEE

Exactly .. cuz your posts suck


----------



## scent troll

help me bro


----------



## ICEE

/whacks the guy breathing down your neck


----------



## scent troll

so bro...dinner tonight

discuss


----------



## ICEE

not sure..

salon with a side of brussel sprouts


----------



## scent troll

ur going to a salon?


----------



## ICEE

salmon


----------



## scent troll

learn how to spell idiot. jesus


----------



## scent troll

for real tho...last post


----------



## ICEE

idiot huh?


----------



## ICEE

/posts


----------



## Guest

playing halo mcc if anyone wants to play


----------



## scent troll

im still glued to my iphone









f*ck ive become what I hate. I find myself having to force myself to put the phone down so I don't morph into a 17 year old yolo


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Yesterday I was getting that pre-cold sore throat so I rushed home at 3:30 and hit my bed. God this was one of the worst flus in recent memory. Head felt like a crossbar was in it, my temperature was also like a furnace. Contemplated going to the hospital but its severity has gone down some. Breakfast food and youtube videos on the docket for me today.


----------



## scent troll

sounds like good medicine. now stfu


----------



## Guest

whats everyone drinking


----------



## scent troll

water


----------



## Guest

n4p said:


> whats everyone drinking


beer


----------



## Guest

Christmas is one of the biggest and most anticipated holidays, would it still be if the holiday didn't involve gifts?


----------



## ICEE

I love it


----------



## Guest

tanner,
http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/how-to-make-fire-cider-a-potent-cold-flu-remedy/


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Thanks n4p. I usually do the whole hipster ass green tea + vitamins when I get the flu, but this time around I was like f*ck it and opted for junk food and youtube vids + warm blanket.


----------



## Ægir

Whiskey is the cure all...


----------



## scent troll

this place sucks so much dick without me


----------



## ICEE

what happened to your phone douchebag


----------



## scent troll

no wifi...so I was using netword data and went way over












central said:


> no wifi...so I was using network data and went way over


----------



## ICEE

yea because you were playing candy crush you idiot


----------



## scent troll

like I give a f*ck
bro im gonna use my iphone...that stupid whatsapp raped more then anything


----------



## ICEE

lol I didnt even think it used data but rather normal texting.. But i have unlimited







All my bros and hoes use whatsapp


----------



## scent troll

i think any app uses data
i know for certain whatsapp does too. i turned data off on it and it basically rendered the entire thing useless 
so i just deleted it for now.

yeah i gotta figure this sh*t out. im not okay with a half ass iphone


----------



## ICEE

well under texting (normal texting) it tells me who on my contacts use whatsapp and they are just linked.. yea man.. Iphones are useless without data


----------



## scent troll

i had to call and complain even though i was totally in the wrong. lied out my ass to get them to add data at no charge. but then they said when im nearing overage theyll text it.

so now if i do it again im pwned


----------



## ICEE

what company


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ICEE said:


> lol I didnt even think it used data but rather normal texting.. But i have unlimited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my bros and hoes use whatsapp


u work in the smartphone industy and dont realize whatsapp runs off your data?


----------



## ICEE

no I just said that to central so he would use it... you think im dumb #REMOVED#?


----------



## scent troll

verizon



Danny Tanner said:


> lol I didnt even think it used data but rather normal texting.. But i have unlimited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my bros and hoes use whatsapp


u work in the smartphone industy and dont realize whatsapp runs off your data?
[/quote]

i know right? wtf
dudes obviously full of sh*t
i think EVERYTHING runs off data...certainly an app that sends and recieves information...also know as...data


----------



## ICEE

danny if i saw you on the streets i'd hustle you so hard.. you guys are foolish








I knew it used data .. I've been using smart phones for 5 years now... I was just trying to act dumb


----------



## Guest

no smartphone here


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

y how do u do ur jawb


----------



## Ægir

Look what I found in the shower!!! (notice the thousands of young on her abdomen along for the ride)


----------



## ACrowe25

I woulda stomped that sucker.


----------



## Ægir

Try carb cleaner and a lighter....


----------



## ICEE

bro.. I hate spiders.. Spiders in the south are f*cking hand size.. this isn't unusual... good luck my friend


----------



## Ægir

Heres a 5-6' Diamondback from yesterday.... Truck in front of me ran over its head, was still squirming. Shoulda picked it up and skinned it


----------



## r1dermon

That's too bad...I love those snakes. Went herping in az a few years back but no luck on snakes, as it was still March.


----------



## scent troll

snake

that spider tho........that spider
id literally be on a plane back home to Montana. imagine that f*cker in your bed


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, Not a fan of either of them... Snakes hang out on the road this time of year because its warm, so they get hit all the time. This was one of the biggest I have seen so far. I need to get my dog vaccinated for rattlesnakes, as her getting bit is my biggest fear.

As for the spider, I figured out how it got in and am going to crawl under the house and fix it AFTER I bug bomb the living hell out of it.


----------



## scent troll

so theyre now playing xmas music at work


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> Yeah, Not a fan of either of them... Snakes hang out on the road this time of year because its warm, so they get hit all the time. This was one of the biggest I have seen so far. I need to get my dog vaccinated for rattlesnakes, as her getting bit is my biggest fear.
> 
> As for the spider, I figured out how it got in and am going to crawl under the house and fix it AFTER I bug bomb the living hell out of it.


This is the death of egir... 50 bug bombs later and theirs still going to be a nest of black widows and rattlers... Goood Luck my friend.. But I'm predicting your death already


----------



## scent troll

agreed. what a way to go. flailing underneath a house covered in 11lbs of venomous spiders. they wont find his body for 2 weeks.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> agreed. what a way to go. flailing underneath a house covered in 11lbs of venomous spiders. they wont find his body for 2 weeks.










Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## scent troll

bro. i hate this place now. lets go join a christian chat thread


----------



## ICEE

I like Ægir lately... Dude is interesting...

I still hope 89 black widows attack his neck and kill him though


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I remember back in the day we used to antagonize this black widow. She was from Jamaica and her husband died in a car accident.

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## scent troll

Ægir is destined to die in the swamps of the deep south for mouthing off to some locals. i can see that happening.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Mike has your ex found a real father for your son yet?


----------



## scent troll

think so. i think her other kids dad more or less took over. too bad he doesnt want the child support too HHHHHHEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

you know whats funny about this whole story....

AT LEAST Mike got laid









#dannytanner #permavirgin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I always used to LMAO at the lives of some of the white kids growing up. They were all leftovers from messy divorces.

"nahh cant play hockey dis week im heading up to my stepdads to get butt raped and then im off to my real dads to get anally butt raped once more"


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> you know whats funny about this whole story....
> 
> AT LEAST Mike got laid


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

/icee just brought the realness 
/makes his exit quick


----------



## scent troll

/paying for an unwanted kid until im 48 years old


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

how old were u mike when u had ur kid?


----------



## scent troll

/says hes paying child support until im 48
/danny unable to subtract 18 from 48


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

i have a serious problem. i make myself laugh more then anyone i know irl.
like ive been sending videos back and forth with some guys from work. just being assholes and making lols. and i seriously laughed harder and longer at watching my own sh*t then anyone.

then i got to thinking when my gf tells a joke im like...meh
someone else tells a joke im like "heh..."
i think of something all on my own and im dying laughing

i think im self-obsessed or some sh*t.


----------



## ICEE

You laugh at my jokes though right baby? Or when you tell me I had you cracking up you lied to me </3


----------



## scent troll

naw you legit crack me up. you and danny are legit the only people here AND in my real life that make me lol.

ever see those people with no whittyness talking silly or doing something stupid real fast like instead of calling you david calling you like "ayyy dave-ohhhh" or something? ughhh...that sh*t. thats how 99.9999999% of everyone is to me


----------



## r1dermon

central said:


> i have a serious problem. i make myself laugh more then anyone i know irl.
> like ive been sending videos back and forth with some guys from work. just being assholes and making lols. and i seriously laughed harder and longer at watching my own sh*t then anyone.
> 
> then i got to thinking when my gf tells a joke im like...meh
> someone else tells a joke im like "heh..."
> i think of something all on my own and im dying laughing
> 
> i think im self-obsessed or some sh*t.


i have the exact same problem. lol. i think its because of how unfunny everybody is in general...


----------



## scent troll

glad im not alone

so hows everyones morning?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

you just wake up ?


----------



## ICEE

i was up at 5:30 am.. I just have the decency not to wake you up bro


----------



## scent troll

oh don't mistake me for kind. ill wake your ass up at the crack of dawn if im bored.

you better start setting an alarm so you can bring dem lulz earlier


----------



## ICEE

I went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 5:30 ... my god I've lost you


----------



## scent troll

you go to bed that early? and wake up at 530pm


----------



## ICEE

I said 5:30 am.. I've been working the past 2 days.. I know what a concept right?


----------



## scent troll

bro we both no you don't work. you sell weed. so cut the busy working man crap


----------



## ICEE

I'm tired of you saying that


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/11/7376717/alien-figures-dayton-allen

^ so awesome


----------



## ICEE

howdy


----------



## scent troll

sup


----------



## ICEE

sup


----------



## Guest

watcha drinking


----------



## Ægir

Scotch (glenfiddich 18yr) and a side beer


----------



## r1dermon

Oooo good sh*t. I finished off my oban 14 tonight. Nh liquor store is so cheap, I need to make another run.


----------



## Guest

lionshead and redwine

whats everyone main email sever?


----------



## Ægir

Oban is great too... Last night was the Jameson 12 (or 14, too lazy to go check) and blows away the standard Jame-o

Got a 12yr Auchentoshan to tap into, hear good things about it

I use Gmail for the bulk of things, and have a private mail server for other things


----------



## ACrowe25

r1dermon said:


> lionshead and redwine
> 
> whats everyone main email sever?


Gmail, sh*t was invented near me, kinda forced to use it.


----------



## scent troll

Sup


----------



## Ægir

Got my Painless add a circuit / switches in the truck today... Air horns should be here this week.

(Arm horns, Horn button, Compressor power)



















Might wire the compressor to an ACC fuse, and use the right switch for the LED light bar and LED fog lights... also have some LED reverse lights and cargo lights to put in (factory switches)


----------



## Guest

roar


----------



## scent troll

Lol dude I can't wait to hear them


----------



## scent troll

How was ear bodies weekend


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Whats a weekend again? I work all weekends.


----------



## Guest

why


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

its in my nature to work as hard as possible so I dont end up like r1dermon


----------



## Guest

how many hours do you average a week? are you exempt?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Usually 60-ish. Not overly crazy considering it is the busy season right now in the trade.


----------



## Ægir

Not bad, 78 in my last week... sucked ass


----------



## ACrowe25

No set hours for me, I work when I want. Although I put in 60-70 on a normal week. Never less then 60.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Some good hustle on this board.


----------



## scent troll

this guy next to me at work tells his weekend story to everyone who passes by. its 1130am and im hearing his weekend drama and what he did for the 18th time. 
thoughts>?


----------



## Ægir

Got the drain plumbing done last night, now just gotta do the sump discharge and freshwater side / water heater... then onto electrical. Glad to be done cutting and busting out concrete, had to make a 4" hole through the 12" thick wall and cut about 15'x 6" of slab out for drains / dig a 36"x40" deep hole for the basin.

Going to be sweet to have a vaulted bed, and live in a bunker (two of my dreams as a kid) AND get to finally design / decorate / furnish something for myself after all these years of other peoples ideas. Going to be a grey tile (set on a 45) with black grout, lots of stainless and glass mosaic in the backsplash and shower accent, prob white cabinets to keep things bright.


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> Going to be sweet to have a vaulted bed


pics of said design?

that sounds hella sweet


----------



## Ægir

Have a floor plan drawing, bout it at this point... Once things are sheetrocked and buttoned up a little I will take some pictures tho


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Been f*cking up lately. Been eating junkfood and smoking cigarettes again.

Need to clean up my life


----------



## scent troll

how long were you smoke free?

bro just do what I tell everyone who does that...quit again. nothing wrong with fowling up. but youll have a big prob if you say "ah screw it I failed" and just start smoking again. 
so you had a few...no toss em...and get back to that yolo life


----------



## ICEE

Central says that to Dt but he can't quit himself


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

since april


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> since april


april? damn dude nevermind. no hope
RIP


----------



## ICEE

What brand though ?


----------



## scent troll

he prob smokes mavericks


----------



## ICEE

marlboro reds for me

#cancer


----------



## scent troll

Virginia slims for me

#style


----------



## ICEE

its all about those camel crush

#hood


----------



## scent troll

actually those are my go too cigs right there

dat snap...


----------



## ICEE

not sure if serious


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

I've tried them too


----------



## scent troll

they aren't bad man

smooth tho right?


----------



## ICEE

We smoke the same cigs #bros


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

all the hype right now is vape. But f*ck that YOLO sh*t


----------



## scent troll

I laugh at that market. like vap cigs are really meant to make you healthier. or get you to stop smoking. stop smoking cigs? oh sure. but all you're doing is trading one habit for another. I see tons of people vaping now. and they don't stop. vaping is suppose to curb that edge when youre trying to quit. now all people are doing is sucking on their e cigs 23 hours a day because they can smoke indoors again.

lol...amazing marketing when you think about it. I cant wait for 10 years from now when its discovered e cigs give you 350x the cancer then regular ones do and put holes in your soft tissue 100,000 times faster


----------



## ICEE

Vaping isn't cheap either... I've seen like 50 vape shops open in toledo in the last 2 years... crazy nonsense


----------



## scent troll

ive tried it a time or two. they taste like crap. I mean don't get me wrong cigs aren't exactly tasting delicious either. and they smell too. but if you smoke ecigs half as much as you smoked regular ones youll spend as much if not more.

I don't know man...I wish everyone who smokes the best in quitting but ecigs are just the latest money making scheme and a damn good one at that. people feel better about smoking those so they smoke the hell outta them


----------



## ICEE

/lights up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I did the whole ecig thing. That thing was in my mouth from the moment I stepped in my truck in the am to the time I went to bed.

I have all the setups from cheap to the expensive cloud chasing ones. I still smoke my ecig when im bored infront of the PC or something.

One benefit from ecigs is that even though I was chain vaping it my lungs cleared up and I could knock out a 3 mile jog with ease again.

/lights up regular cigarette as im waiting for my boss to come to the site


----------



## scent troll

funny you said that. a few guys I know whoecig are complaining about a burning sensation in their lungs. after a year or 2 of smoking them.

just something to look forward to if you haven't crossed that bridge yet


----------



## ICEE

go real or go home... besides womens breast


----------



## scent troll

sometimes when I read your posts it makes me convinced you never passed the 3rd grade


----------



## ICEE

im lazy and on mobile.. whats your point bro.. be grateful that I am entertaining you..

/leaves


----------



## scent troll

id rather discuss fish in the hobby threads 
later


----------



## ICEE

you'll do that for a week... then go back to realizing you hate yourself and fishkeeping... I've seen these patterns for years now


----------



## ICEE

Been interested in watching some shows lately . The blacklist is a good show


----------



## scent troll

not interested in that at all.

read a book


----------



## ICEE

Yea I see why you don't even get to control the tv in your own house


----------



## scent troll

^








I actually had headphones on blasting music on the couch while she was watching real house wives. I feel like a 15 year old living with mom


----------



## ICEE

I can totally picture this







you're life has changed


----------



## scent troll

well 50% of the reason is so I don't have to hear the creaky ass floor boards over head. it unsettles me. I literally cannot relax in the living room when those fucks are up. just normal walking makes me anxious


----------



## scent troll

thought of the day

I hate how twitter has leaked into every other part of the internet. when people want to respond to someone now they use the @ symbol.

@ICEE, I totally disagree with your chosen lifestyle of selling drugs


----------



## ICEE

@Central I appreciate your fake caring about a hobby you care nothing about.. Tweet at me when you've got the gun to your mouth


----------



## scent troll

@icee
guns in my mouth lol
#locked&loaded
#jesustakethewheel
#serrasalmusrhombeus


----------



## piranha45

aren't you two just ADORBS <3


----------



## scent troll

im jealous of your skulls. black skulls are the best


----------



## ICEE

whats up man.. We are pretty cute huh


----------



## piranha45

you really are

im just another skeleton that dug himself up to investigate the graveyard


----------



## ICEE

thats good. the more the better


----------



## scent troll

yeah i remember you. you're a real OG too
welcome back from the dead

hows life been treatin you?


----------



## ICEE

/doesn't remember him at all

#07


----------



## piranha45

I just got a healthcare degree, living with my parents which sucks but it's a good moneysaver, working at a clinic, only making $13/hr for the time being but if i stick it out out and get 2 yrs' experience i'll get into the 40k+ zone. When I first started posting here I hadn't been laid in a year. Now it's 13 years. Leftie4Lyfe. I don't have upswings or downswings, its all just a straight line. Nothing major to complain about, the future will improve after I get another 1.5 yrs' work experience in. Haven't kept fish in 9 years and probably won't again for many years to come, but I think at some point I'd like to get a tank once more, get some cichlids or centrarchids for it.

You guys hear anything of Acestro? It's nice that GG started his own forum up, I guess in response to this place being dead. I honestly thought this site was too big to fail.

ICEE I stopped posting here in.... '05 or so. Maybe '06.


----------



## scent troll

yeah GG's place is a ghost town and it sucks. 
acestro, nope. theres a lot of people that just moved on.

pfury is still here chuggin along. we just need more people like you to stay around and chill here like old times. thats all it needs baby

congrats on the job/schooling


----------



## ICEE

piranha45 said:


> I just got a healthcare degree, living with my parents which sucks but it's a good moneysaver, working at a clinic, only making $13/hr for the time being but if i stick it out out and get 2 yrs' experience i'll get into the 40k+ zone. When I first started posting here I hadn't been laid in a year. Now it's 13 years. Leftie4Lyfe. I don't have upswings or downswings, its all just a straight line. Nothing major to complain about, the future will improve after I get another 1.5 yrs' work experience in. Haven't kept fish in 9 years and probably won't again for many years to come, but I think at some point I'd like to get a tank once more, get some cichlids or centrarchids for it.
> 
> You guys hear anything of Acestro? It's nice that GG started his own forum up, I guess in response to this place being dead. I honestly thought this site was too big to fail.
> 
> ICEE I stopped posting here in.... '05 or so. Maybe '06.


Well the owner sold out.. and then came adds.. and everyone just left....


----------



## piranha45

xenon better have made some great money off it! bastard. hah!


----------



## scent troll

i seriously doubt it. but whatever xenons doing now hes been gone since 2011 without ever checking back. must be doing something im sure.


----------



## piranha45

he was a smart guy, had some IT job back when he first started this place up. This was the #2 most active/popular fish forum on the net, after reefcentral.

you clowns must have driven him off and burned the place down.


----------



## ICEE

piranha45 said:


> he was a smart guy, had some IT job back when he first started this place up. This was the #2 most active/popular fish forum on the net, after reefcentral.
> 
> you clowns must have driven him off and burned the place down.


actually from the time I joined in 07.. It was GG's site basically.. Xenon only came back from 07-11 to give away tshirts and let everyone know he was selling it off.. I know he was way active from like 03-06 but after that he was basically useless.. Obviously life caught up with him and once he remembered he owned the place he just sold it


----------



## piranha45

well that..... sucks... Worst thing to happen to fish forums since Waterwolves also died off... ALSO due to owner neglect.


----------



## piranha45

you guys never thought to question the motives of Aegir or his shadowy masters?


----------



## piranha45

Theon Greyjoy! Your punishment for the betrayal of the Winterfell is not yet complete.


----------



## piranha45

That collared plaid shirt. Did you pay the iron price or the gold price?


----------



## ICEE

I saw that coming from a mile away.. referring to dt .. thats why i reported him


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Icee y u mad son?


----------



## scent troll

morning everyone


----------



## ICEE

I ain't even mad bro :coffee;


----------



## scent troll

so seriously I haven't started xmas shopping yet. wtf am I doing with my life


----------



## ICEE

Watching lifetime


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

I'm so glad my girlfriend doesn't watch shows like that . If so id need a new one







sports ftw


----------



## scent troll

whats your bitch watch?


----------



## ICEE

Sports . I own the tv man . If not it's like csi and the blacklist , dexter, stalker, all kinds of good stuff not no lifetime bs


----------



## scent troll

:thumbsup:kewl


----------



## ICEE

whats for dinner tonight


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

pan fired chicken breast

bean salad w/olive oil

rice krispies


----------



## ICEE

sounds good man.. besides the rice krispies... get some cheesecake or something


----------



## ACrowe25

Unless homemade. Then that shits on point.


----------



## Ægir

Todays delivery... now just gotta get it on the truck


----------



## ICEE

NIce.. expecting vines or yt videos


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Icee i hate u but i love u

If u were getting jumped by 5 people i swear to god id f*cking grab my cell phone, walk 35 yards away and call the cops to come help u


----------



## Guest

tgif


----------



## ICEE

Danny Tanner said:


> Icee i hate u but i love u
> 
> If u were getting jumped by 5 people i swear to god id f*cking grab my cell phone, walk 35 yards away and call the cops to come help u










of course you wouldn't fight for a brother


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

sup baybeh


----------



## ICEE

working







all week.. you proud?


----------



## scent troll

did you get a new shipment in? gotta move dat rock son
go get it


----------



## ICEE

You're funny


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when you're online at work, go on some website and see a hardcore porn gif ad and now youre horny the rest of the day at work


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

central said:


> dat feel when you're online at work, go on some website and see a hardcore porn gif ad *and now youre horny the rest of the day at work*


 lmao


----------



## scent troll

im serious dude. its calmed down a little but its got me straight trippin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I want this thread deleted. Im going to end up mistaking this for AQHU and post some retarded sh*t by accident and end up getting banned.

Why not just close this and take it to AQHU? Is it a post count thing?


----------



## scent troll

you suggesting anything be locked is about as stupid as a thing ive ever read. the fact that youre here at all should be considered a miracle
be grateful


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

A christmas miracle? Are u flirting with me?


----------



## ACrowe25

Yes, it's a post count thing.


----------



## Guest

just unlock aqhua for everyone, its only the same dozen people that ever visit the lounge.

The lounge itself is already member locked which is rare for a lot of forums


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

christ our savior is born


----------



## Guest

smokebud420, why not? you make all the calls these days


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

lmao i remember when aegir used to be smokebud420 for all those years

like sooooo hardcore E


----------



## Guest

/neverforget


----------



## addicted216

this place sucks! im going to find another site, all I see is a bunch of freaken cry babys


----------



## Ægir

addicted216 said:


> Yes, it's a post count thing.


Its post count locked because of the countless complaints and terrible stuff that goes on... that and every new member that post gets roasted and runs away.

Contribute, and ye shal receive


----------



## Guest

skunkbud420 ...if you combine all my multiple accounts of the decade, I would have enough posts

as dead as the rival site is (and by dead, I mean it compares to this site)....I tried to post a spam "p-fury for life" thread...it was locked less than hour and deleted within a few, they are on top of the game


----------



## Ægir

This site gets 10-100 spam posts per day... how many do you ever see?


----------



## ICEE

interesting convos fellas


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

chicken fried rice
honey garlic beef
teriyaki chicken
rice krispies for your boy today


----------



## Guest

whats your favorite Christmas food


----------



## ICEE

Peanut butter cookies with the chocolate kisses in the middle.. So gooooood..

/eats 40


----------



## Guest

whats your favorite Christmas movie? Harry potter? home alone?


----------



## ICEE

Christmas Vacation is my all time favorite


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Home alone lost in new york


----------



## scent troll

addicted216 said:


> this place sucks! im going to find another site, all I see is a bunch of freaken cry babys


babies*


----------



## ICEE

/eats caesar salad


----------



## scent troll

I had salami sandwiches and pretzels for lunch. downed it with a snickers bar and tall glass of water. 
discuss


----------



## ICEE

you need milk with that... water and snickerS? what ........


----------



## scent troll

naw man too much sugar sucks. water cuts everything down

and you don't end up with the bubble guts afterwards


----------



## ICEE

I never get the so called bubble guts.. so get owned


----------



## scent troll

is that like your new saying? get owned?

its pretty bad ass man...


----------



## ICEE

it just applied to how I felt today . Sure man


----------



## scent troll

can I have your autograph?


----------



## ICEE

I only do signings on the weekend


----------



## scent troll

where at?


----------



## ICEE

Cleveland clinic


----------



## scent troll

aayyyyyyyy local sh*t


----------



## ICEE

I support the youth


----------



## scent troll

I notice a reoccurring pattern. if I don't post, threads go dead


----------



## ICEE

well thats what happens with a very few member forum


----------



## scent troll

so whats your plans for xmas?


----------



## ICEE

get high . I don't believe in god so christmas has no meaning to me.. Other than getting presents and family


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Other than getting presents and family


that's what I hate man/

I gotta run to the bank on my lunch and deposit a few checks...and I know traffic and asshole crazies will gobble up my entire lunch doing their last minute shopping 
all the while you get a mix of extremely hostile people and those stupid gleeful fucks who are like HEY MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLOW!!!!
kill yourselves


----------



## ICEE

true that.. I'm not bitter about holidays at all. They are a cool time to hangout with family and friends etc.. But the fucks that are like that..







Americans buy into stuff so hard


----------



## scent troll

its out of control though. for real. its not even about having or not having money...you cant step foot in a restaurant or store the entire month of December. just assholes and freaks everywhere buying, complaining, rushing, pushing. corp. greed sure got the best of this holiday


----------



## ICEE

Of course and all the sheep just buy into it and spend spend spend. I'll buy gifts for my girlfriend whenever . I don't need a holiday to tell me to do so


----------



## scent troll

its to the point tho where you pretty much HAVE to buy for xmas. unless you wanna be the asshole who shows up with no gifts and gets sh*t. 
xmas is the ultimate "give your money away" day. I especially love gift cards. I buy my bro a $50 giftcard...he buys me a $50 giftcard. so we basically just exchange $50


----------



## ICEE

Yea I agree to that . But it's evolved into that. It started out as a religious thing and now people just expect gifts and money


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

central said:


> its to the point tho where you pretty much HAVE to buy for xmas. unless you wanna be the asshole who shows up with no gifts and gets sh*t.
> xmas is the ultimate "give your money away" day. I especially love gift cards. I buy my bro a $50 giftcard...he buys me a $50 giftcard. so we basically just exchange $50


y not jus give each other a 50 dollar bill


----------



## bob351

When did you get posting outside of aqhu back?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

like a month ago, get me back on DR this place blows


----------



## scent troll

DR isn't all that fun. I was just back on it yesterday for a few hours.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Oh


----------



## ICEE

/goes to sports forums but thats it


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I wish there was a subway sandwich forum. I would be a god there.


----------



## ICEE

or hvac forum.. that seems to be all you know


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

why u constantly bringing the fire ?


----------



## Guest

whats DR?


----------



## Ægir

DickRecruiters...

A Bi/trans gender dating site.


----------



## Guest

you fuckers


----------



## ICEE

merry christmas everyone

besides central


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

merry christmas


----------



## ICEE

what you doing today bro?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Everyone is downstairs making prep for dinner
Got a bunch of family coming in plus a few of my hood friends who dont have any christmas sh*t planned with their families
I stocked up on greygoose, beer, and crown royal


----------



## ICEE

Sounds fun man.. Enjoy it.. Stay safe


----------



## Ægir

Merry Christmas... Bout sums up my day:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Edited my post to stay in lounge rules.

/blows kiss to E

Have a good one guys.


----------



## ICEE

do you strap those in yourself?


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, they load with a forklift and we are responsible for securing all cargo... 5 chains / binders and 4 straps on that load (added the last strap in the rear to hold the spools together)


----------



## Guest

drinking beers

watched the interview, it wasn't that good


----------



## Ægir

Drinking beers waiting for my beercan chicken to finish up...

Will look for a free rip of the movie and check it out


----------



## Guest

I got you covered man

http://www.nowvideo.sx/video/fa332e4903c4b

http://www.nowvideo.sx/video/0830d06597221

some links are better than others, I usually stick with putlocker or nowvideo

http://board.dailyflix.net/forum/218-preretail-flix-flash/


----------



## Ægir

I refuse to watch flash vids... Got a 1080p DL going right now, but will say it sucks that TPB is down


----------



## Guest

tpb?


----------



## Ægir

ThePirateBay


----------



## Guest

that shits illegal dude, the man will get you

they re probably tracking your system now


----------



## Ægir

Watching flash vids / uploads is 1000x worse... (thus why I refuse to do it)


----------



## Guest

nah man, they go after the turrent downloaders, not the people who just click on a website


----------



## ACrowe25

Lol. Oh the joys of a private torrent site, never have to worry about that kinda sh*t.


----------



## Ægir

ACrowe25 said:


> Lol. Oh the joys of a private torrent site, never have to worry about that kinda sh*t.


Yeah you do... because you have an ISP that monitors / rats you out and it still goes through your modem no matter what

Proxy for life, doesnt matter what I use... (also a member of several "private" sites)


----------



## Guest

whats a stud like you doing without a gf? are you one of those f*cker dickrecruiters as well?


----------



## Ægir

Short story: had a GF of 6 years and almost got married... broke up, and now I am on a rampage of heart breaking to make up for it


----------



## Guest

why the break?


----------



## Ægir

lying, and making demands that werent fair. She "wanted to see other people to test our relationship" and that was that

still calls me all the time but, nothing can ever be after what happened so... it is what it is


----------



## Guest

so she wanted to be a relationship with you but wanted to let you be ok with other dudes f*cking her?


----------



## Ægir

No, she wanted to see if I would break down and propose VS letting it happen and I dont respond well to threats or ultimatums

Didnt work out well for one of us


----------



## Guest

did she know about the pfury addiction or was she kept in the dark?

true story...I upgraded in the aquarium hobby pretty quick, I started with a 10g, quickly upgraded to a 55g, quickly upgraded to a 180g in my freshman year...I was embarrassed by it when my friends came over, true story


----------



## Ægir

She knew about this place and what I was into. And my 500 other "nerdy" hobbies.... Wasnt the issue

Always been proud of who I am and what I am into


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> Always been proud of who I am and what I am into


other guys?


----------



## Ægir

Did you come up with that up all by yourself central?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir

HIGH FIVE


----------



## scent troll

how was your xmas broseph?


----------



## Ægir

Good, got a killer hangover to show for it...

Yours?


----------



## scent troll

excellent man. had a great time with family


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Glad to hear you gentleman had a good one. We just have new years to knockout and my body will begin to recover from all the alcohol and high calorie food items.


----------



## ICEE

wake and bakeeeeeeeee


----------



## scent troll

I read that out loud as "wake and bakie"


----------



## Guest

what did everyone get for Christmas?


----------



## ICEE

A costco box of magnums... gotta get surplus cuz I don't wanna end up like central


----------



## Guest

who gave it to you?


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> A costco box of magnums... gotta get surplus cuz I don't wanna end up like central


bro that's the gift that keeps on giving. youll save a ton of cash


----------



## Ægir

Fabricating brackets for the LED light bar and 5 pods... Cant wait to fire em up


----------



## Guest

I got some beers, some gift cards, a little cash, socks, pair of work pants, electric blanket


----------



## Guest

damn it xbox live


----------



## Guest

gentlemen, we have a rat among us, I just tried to log into the rival piranha site (keepers) and I am banned


----------



## Ægir

You said you posted some "long live P fury" topic...

Anybody who signs on there is a traitor and should be banned


----------



## Guest

yes, they deleted that thread right away but I wasn't banned until I posted about it on here


----------



## Ægir

Conspiracy...

In other news: nobody cares about that place anyways


----------



## Guest

who is the rat

we MUST terminate him


----------



## Ægir

NOBODY CARES


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

weve all been banned from their for like 2+ years now n4p


----------



## Guest

skunkbud420 must be the rat.

With xbox live being a sh*t show tonight, anyone up for a game of monopoly or spades, we could pogo it?


----------



## Ægir

How about this... make another account, and spam it even more!

Monopoly? nah... I am going to get my weiner played with again, just stopped in on intermission


----------



## Guest

kinky


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> How about this... make another account, and spam it even more!
> 
> Monopoly? nah... I am going to get my weiner played with again, just stopped in on intermission


so you found a girl in texas finally?


----------



## Ægir

Have found a few, not wife material... so not worth talking about


----------



## ICEE

teach danny tanner please.. I try but it never works.. hes too emo for me


----------



## Ægir

Pretty simple: Approach the best looking girl, as most people are too scared. Be straight forward, confident (head up, posture, eye contact), and realize you have nothing to loose. DO NOT be drunk, on your phone, or stare at the floor.

"I dont normally do this, but... Just had to tell you that you are one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen. Hope you have a great night" And walk away back to your seat... Dont turn and run, but say it in passing. 9/10 times she will track you down and initiate a conversation, at which point you can offer to buy a drink etc.

DO NOT use on more than one girl per bar / party... Girls talk about that sh*t and will totally ruin you


----------



## ICEE

The hottest girl ive ever met hates the term beautiful.. So idk if that will work everytime.. But it might work for older women


----------



## Ægir

"Prettiest" and "most attractive" is a good swap... definitely not "hottest"

Gotta switch it up


----------



## ICEE

I didn't say you were the hottest. Shes my bff.. I got hot friends man... I don't need to f*ck em... Shes a stripper as well. And not like a nasty 1 dollar a hour gig.. She goes up to detroit and does vip shows.. comes home with about 5-6k a weekend night. We've been best friends for like 6 years now.. Ever since we met in high school

#friendzoned


----------



## Guest

whats everyone drinking


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Molson canadian


----------



## Guest

Molson golden use to be pretty good

I was in highschool but one of the first times I blacked out involved a few Molson XXXs


----------



## Ægir

Pabst Blue Ribbon and a scotch

Never blacked out in my entire life... closest I have come was getting roofied, and that was still pretty cool


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Blacked out once in HS. Wished Ive blacked out a couple times to avoid remembering sh*t Ive said or done while plastered.


----------



## Guest

its not even good but you should check out the movie the family stone, I go back to it every winter


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

N5p whatver u say ill do bruv


----------



## Guest

just watch it fuckerhead

its on hbogo


----------



## ICEE

where is aqhu


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Probably aegir on his pre-menstrual cycle. Dude
Nobody cares about u let us be if not its okay well survive without this board


----------



## ICEE

wow man he deleted aqhu?


----------



## Guest

he deleted it before I even got to see it?

seriously, whats the post count to get in?


----------



## ICEE

We need aqhu. Punish dt if he makes you mad not the site man . Bring it back please


----------



## Guest

I thought this thread was the new aqhu


----------



## ICEE

you're too stupid for me to even reply to you


----------



## Guest

i have a bachelors degree


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> seriously, whats the post count to get in?


2000 as I recall


----------



## Guest

can we lower it to 200? 2000 is a lot


----------



## Ægir

Yeah, I will lower it to 200 x 10


----------



## Guest

very funny


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> i have a bachelors degree










I don't know why but that cracked me up


----------



## scent troll

looks like I missed some dramatics this weekend. usually when aqhu disappears it means danny did something


----------



## ICEE

bring back aqhu or riot


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

/doesn't care anymore

let it go ICEE

let it go...

<end credits>


----------



## ICEE

pfury is done


----------



## scent troll

shut the hell up and post asshole.
bunch of dramatic fucks around here


----------



## ICEE

i'm not gonna support a site when things get taken away with years of posts for no reason or explanation ..


----------



## scent troll

ok then bye


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

hows everyone else been? how was everyones xmas? I think I already asked but what the hell.


----------



## Guest

the usual...watcha doing for new years?


----------



## scent troll

having my nieces over to hang with my and my gf. pizzas, appetizers...just chillin all together watchin movies. im banking that the neighbors will be out for the night. if they throw a party that night we might have to abort mission


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> having my nieces over to hang with my and my gf. pizzas, appetizers...just chillin all together watchin movies. im banking that the neighbors will be out for the night. if they throw a party that night we might have to abort mission


thats so cute







If they have a party commit a double homicide


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> i'm not gonna support a site when things get taken away with years of posts for no reason or explanation ..


No reason... maybe, as for the explanation...
My guess is a forum software upgrade, and I dont want to spend the time to investigate or dig it out right now.

The only thing you support is McDonalds stock and cholesterol medications.


----------



## Guest

burn


----------



## Guest

kilarbee was logged in the other day, it might have been him


----------



## Guest

central said:


> having my nieces over to hang with my and my gf. pizzas, appetizers...just chillin all together watchin movies. im banking that the neighbors will be out for the night. if they throw a party that night we might have to abort mission


are you going to let them have margaritas and champagne?


----------



## Guest

dude all good things must come to an end, 2015 is a time for retirement


----------



## ICEE

morning


----------



## scent troll

morning..


----------



## ICEE

whats for lunch


----------



## scent troll

left over pasta. ice tea. apple pie

you?


----------



## scent troll

its colder then f*ck today. 
I was gonna go out and pick up something to eat instead of sh*t tier pasta...but im not about to warm my car up just to grab a bag of subway


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## scent troll

went out and got subway


----------



## scent troll

can we just make this the new aqhu then? I miss a place where we can be fowl mouthed. move my thread?


----------



## ICEE

yea no kidding.. I need to swear sometimes


----------



## ACrowe25

central said:


> went out and got subway


/can't afford $30/month for Internet at home. 
/eats out at sh*t tier food daily

Huh?


----------



## ICEE

/texts central while he orders a 13$ meal from mcdonalds


----------



## scent troll

I like how acrowe is trying to fit in with ball busting. bro you're the generic member here. just post middle of the road posts and mind your business.

also post nudes of your disgusting gf


----------



## ICEE

/has a hot gf

bro mail me one of them cleveland cavs mcdonalds meals


----------



## scent troll

I will bro. 3 day fedex ground


----------



## ICEE

hehehehaahhauaaahahaharhahahah you're so funny buddy..... o my gawdddddd

/eats it still


----------



## scent troll

lmfaooooooooooooooooo omg sooooo nasty you would do that HAHAHAHAHA (lol!!)


----------



## ICEE

not as nasty as eating out acrowes girlfriend clarence hahehaehaeuaauhahahah


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

/sees those mcdonalds cavs family pack advertisements all the time when i watch the game

/wants one in my mouth


----------



## scent troll

ive never seen one of those. dude I haent actually had mcdonalds since that dinner box thing all those months ago. im not huge on them. 
theyre kind of disgusting.

acrowe...picture of your gf's puss now or gtfo


----------



## ICEE

i know you've been going to wendys


----------



## scent troll

naw. honestly im always about to hit up a fast food joint on lunch and just end up eating what I packed or end up going a more sensible route like a deli sub or Chinese food.

f*ck...Chinese food man. I love that sh*t more then acrowes gf's snatch


----------



## Guest

burger king burgers are better than mcdonalds and wendys



central said:


> can we just make this the new aqhu then? I miss a place where we can be fowl mouthed. move my thread?


yes, it has been approved...


----------



## scent troll

I kind of agree with that n4p. but mcdonalds fries are the best (assuming theyre fresh)


----------



## scent troll

ayo acrowe...where dem pics?


----------



## ICEE

I absolutely hate burger king







place is the worst fast food.. Taco bell then Arbys for me


----------



## ACrowe25

central said:


> ayo acrowe...where dem pics?


On my phone.


----------



## ICEE

ACrowe25 said:


> ayo acrowe...where dem pics?


On my phone.
[/quote]

I don't prove myself nothing hoe? Ask Mike how our relationship is... We would totally suckle each others cocks for 5 decades if one was poor or rich.. We are strong willed lovers..









you thinking i'm trying to prove anything is lulzy


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> can we just make this the new aqhu then? I miss a place where we can be fowl mouthed. move my thread?


yes, it has been approved...
[/quote]

Uhh... Approved by whom?

Just chill out, I will see whats up with AQHU after work

On a positive note, danny is trapped there... wherever it may be


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> On a positive note, danny is trapped there... wherever it may be












I just got the image of danny in some horrible hell like at the end of superman when they all float away in that square thing lololol


----------



## ACrowe25

ICEE said:


> ayo acrowe...where dem pics?


On my phone.
[/quote]

I don't prove myself nothing hoe? Ask Mike how our relationship is... We would totally suckle each others cocks for 5 decades if one was poor or rich.. We are strong willed lovers..









you thinking i'm trying to prove anything is lulzy
[/quote]

Every post, er every other, discusses how rich you are with you 180 in 20's. Rich guys don't talk about that sh*t , they don't need to. Your life is such sh*t tier you feel you need to develop some online persona to prove to yourself (And you dead piece of sh*t mom) that you are worth more then the $7/hr job you posses


----------



## ICEE

i imagine danny with a costco bottle of lotion and tissues jerking off all day? sexy thoughts huh


----------



## scent troll

Costco is a great place to save on bulk items

discuss


----------



## ICEE

i shop there a lot.. they have great wraps and sh*t that i buy all the time.. costco deli for the win


----------



## Ægir

I like to picture it like the train station in the Matrix Reloaded... only Neo is way too kicass and fashionable to be compared to DT

so I picture him being more like the creepy trainman


----------



## scent troll

Ægir said:


> I like to picture it like the train station in the Matrix Reloaded... only Neo is way too kicass and fashionable to be compared to DT
> 
> so I picture him being more like the creepy trainman


lol dt right now is in hell. itll be like 3 days our time before we dig him up again but he'll have ages 38 years

#pray4dt


----------



## Ægir

Ironically its an arab family that tries to sneak Neo onto the train...


----------



## scent troll

but neo has a gf, trinity...dt is forever alone. so no ones coming


----------



## ICEE

never was into the matrix


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> never was into the matrix


then I guess we'll all stop talking about it since you aren't into it. please...by all means bro...pick a movie.

/holds breath waiting for ICEE to mention 8mile


----------



## ICEE

chronicles of riddick is the only thing i can think of like that


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> chronicles of riddick is the only thing i can think of like that


awesome movie


----------



## ICEE

yeah it was pretty good.. I bought it on dvd when that was the cool thing to do.. buy dvds









Did you see gravity yet


----------



## scent troll

twice


----------



## ICEE

thoughts?


----------



## Guest

it was entertaining, not sure if its a repeat watch or not


----------



## scent troll

it gave me anxiety. and im not sure why a medical officer was working on a satellite and later in the movie George Clooney was telling that medical officer to calm her breathing and what the effects of low oxygen shes feeling are.

they should have made the movie end with her crashing on the coasts of some Arabic nation where she is quickly dispatched by the local sand monkeys for showing too much shoulder


----------



## Guest

^castaway

what should I drink tomorrow besides champagne?


----------



## scent troll

castaway was a sweet movie. saw it in the theater. ill pause so you can fully appreciate that and then take what im about to say more seriously.

castaway is the only movie that ever made me tear up in the theater (when Wilson floats away)

ok? and im good right? then f*cking hellen bitch c*nt HUNT decides to remarry and tear toms heart out all over again (started actually crying during that scene)

the movie ends happy enough I suppose...but when those lights came back up your boy was bright red, blood shot eyes and didn't want to be touched or talked to. 
f*ck you hellen hunt. f*ck you right in you stupid face


----------



## Guest

they could of made it more interesting though


----------



## scent troll

I think the whole point of the movie was beautiful simplicity. virtually no dialogue in the middle section. its suppose to give you that real sense of being alone. of going it solo. but its also one of those messages that you can do this. and even though what brings you home might not be there waiting...it brought you back. and life is still worth living.

god damnit im getting emotional again...


----------



## Ægir

sh*t is crazy here today... Its 25deg and RAINING = .25" of ICE OVER EVERYTHING

Cant hardly open our mailbox, and all theses southern fried dipshits are driving around with their flashers on.

I went to go get some dinner, just to check it out and enjoy some winter driving... the highway is moving like 15mph and cars in the ditch every 100yds


----------



## scent troll

yeah im about to head out. nothing bad here but its just bitter cold right now. awful cold. makes smoking a chore. ill be warming my car up and freezing my ass off smoking when you read this. 
talk to you guys later I guess.

danny...wherever you are...god be with you


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> yeah im about to head out. nothing bad here but its just bitter cold right now. awful cold. makes smoking a chore. ill be warming my car up and freezing my ass off smoking when you read this.
> talk to you guys later I guess.
> 
> danny...wherever you are...god be with you


Its been the most mild winter I can remember in years.. Its only been cold for 1 day.. chin up


----------



## Guest

icee why don't you start a new good thread every once in awhile?


----------



## ICEE

because the only one that would reply to it is you.. and I hate you.. I started plenty in the past


----------



## scent troll

whats good everyone









colder then a witches tit today


----------



## Guest

acrowe, no pics yet


----------



## scent troll

n4p what are you all about? how old are you? where do you live? what do you do for work? have you ever had a gf?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

I found out what happened to damanster

http://news.yahoo.com/transgender-teen-leelah-alcorn-commits-suicide--leaves-behind-suicide-note---my-death-needs-to-mean-something-234758770.html


----------



## Guest

where do you find your ladies? tinder?


----------



## scent troll

making tacos for my gf and niece tonight for new years. gonna keep it low key tonight.


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> tinder?


Danny uses Grindr


----------



## scent troll

people have really weird personalities here. just sayin. if I knew any of you irl I would go to great extents to avoid hanging out. 
bunch of serial killers


----------



## ICEE

Tacos now? The pizza and appetizer idea was better. I'm having a party at my place. . Chicken Wangs and beer and and strippers. Come on down mike ditch your gf


----------



## Guest

tacos is a unique idea for new years eve....everyone always does pizza or Chinese or a bunch of appetizers. Soft or hard? Fish?


----------



## scent troll

soft AND hard. just beef with all the trimmings. gonna be good sh*t. 
I just pray to god above that upstairs people don't throw a party at their place otherwise this nights going to be hell.


----------



## Guest

a little heavy foot traffic is no big deal, just turn the volume up.

I just picked up some sushi rolls for dinner


----------



## ICEE

why aren't you coming to my party?


----------



## scent troll

because you sell and deal in drugs and ill have my niece


----------



## ICEE

so not true


----------



## scent troll

bro you have throw away phones. your entire life is a ticking time bomb. enjoy jail when it comes


----------



## ICEE

everything central says is a lie..

ignore

sup bros?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

tacos sound good? what kind of seasoning do you use though.. that packet kind sodium levels are over 9000


----------



## scent troll

lets talk about your lifestyle some more..


----------



## ICEE

is this dr phil


----------



## scent troll

so what makes you think you cant successful with a normal job? why do you sell drugs


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Guest

do you stick to selling trees or do you sell coke?


----------



## scent troll

n4p trying to fit in


----------



## Guest

just curious


----------



## scent troll

bi curious?


----------



## ICEE

mikes just giving me a hard time.. i wouldn't throw away his friendship for anything


----------



## scent troll

how much xmas shopping did you do at great eastern?


----------



## ICEE

n4p said:


> do you stick to selling trees or do you sell coke?


----------



## scent troll

the mcd's at wheeling and woodville street is on point with their fries


----------



## ICEE

on my way down


----------



## scent troll

you live close by? i dont know where in toledo you live. great eastern mall is just a reference to where im talking. that shits a ghost town but theres a lot of fast food heaven around there


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> you live close by? i dont know where in toledo you live. great eastern mall is just a reference to where im talking. that shits a ghost town but theres a lot of fast food heaven around there


that area went to the shitter many years ago.. its a ghetto ghost town now


----------



## scent troll

yeah but good food is good food


----------



## Guest

I always thought icee lived in Canada for some reason

are you black or white?


----------



## ICEE

black


----------



## Guest

oh....i'm white

Not to be racist, but both on the piranha forums, and the beer brewing forums, its rare to find any blacks


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

you remind me of dmanster.. a younger version


----------



## scent troll

n4p? me too


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> n4p? me too


yea man


----------



## scent troll

what if he is? like what if its damanster trawlin for lelz


----------



## ICEE

nah... that dudes dead.. but damanster v2 was born within n4p


----------



## scent troll

ill take it. slight upgrade if you ask me. rip real life damanster.
how do you think he died?


----------



## Guest

I don't remember who damanster was


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> ill take it. slight upgrade if you ask me. rip real life damanster.
> how do you think he died?


someone caught him f*cking there 10 year old daughter and murdered him


----------



## Guest

the forum is broken, I cant even view his posts


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ægir

I am 30... and even though theres a winter storm warning / ice storm I am still going out


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


>


You browse reddit? All of your sh*t comes from there I swear.


----------



## ICEE

Yea n4p is a reddit neckbeard ...... ALl his material does indeed come from there


----------



## Guest

nope, that came from it but its the only thing


----------



## Ægir

DaManster checking in I see....

Ironic


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> nope, that came from it but its the only thing


Bullshit, half the threads you've posted here or on keepers were based off a topic there. At least the ones I cared to read.

Reddits not a bad site though...


----------



## Da' Manster!

ACrowe25 said:


> I used to come here for the lolz while you guys ragged on Manny (is he dead, for real? Did his bookie finally catch up to him?) but now it's just sad. ICE constantly feeling the need to prove himself, your life is depressing as sh*t, Danny is actually no longer the group f*ck up, and r1 as a prison chef is doing the best. The f*ck kinda group is this now.


Not at all, ACrowe!...Been doing well and enjoying life!...I should have dropped in here and talked sports with Mike and David (Central and ICEE) but been real busy with work, enjoying life, and gambling!...PS...Quite the opposite with my bookie!...I won $3,100 this past weekend!...I did a teaser!...Funny thing is I didn't even need the extra points or to be a moneyline!...I could have taken Green Bay (-7.5) and Seattle (-12) and they would have covered!...I could have won $18,000 but decided to play it safe!!!...









Wager type : Parlay
#1) NFL Football
Selection : Green Bay Packers 12/28/2014 1:25PM - (PST)Money Line -370 for Game

#2) NFL Football
Selection : Buffalo Bills 12/28/2014 10:00AM - (PST)Spread +10½ -242 for Game

#3) NFL Football
Selection : Seattle Seahawks 12/28/2014 1:25PM - (PST)Money Line -715 for Game

Risking : 3,000.00 To Win : 3,138.75 USD


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> DaManster checking in I see....
> 
> Ironic


right? I suspect n4p is da manster then he randomly appears.. coincidence? I think not


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> DaManster checking in I see....
> 
> Ironic


right? I suspect n4p is da manster then he randomly appears.. coincidence? I think not








[/quote]

WTF are you talking about?...and who in the hell is N4p?!...It's refreshing to know that you guy's are constantly thinking about me 24/7!...







....Jesus David...What about the times you took a haitus from this website?...PS..Ohio ST will beat Alabama!...Mark it down!...


----------



## ICEE

are you high? Alabama is going to win by 20 plus points.. read the last page or so bro.


----------



## Guest

I am aka njpirana aka n3p aka I don't remember the other names



ACrowe25 said:


> are you high? Alabama is going to win by 20 plus points.. read the last page or so bro.


drunk, not high...its new years eve


----------



## Ægir

Good to see you Manny, glad the gambling is paying off...

3000 for 139$ is not my thing


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Good to see you Manny, glad the gambling is paying off...
> 
> 3000 for 139$ is not my thing


no bro...I risked $3,000 and won $3,138....the total payoff was $6,138...it was basically an even money wager!..







...Had I lost, I would have been out $3,000...but thanks just the same!...going back and reading some back pages of AQHU and in this thread!...









edit: PS...What happened to my Iron Maiden avatar?!...


----------



## Ægir

I got ya... I dont gamble for a reason

Have fun reading... not much worth while. 
There was a few software upgrades, might have been removed for some reason... all sorts of weird things happening.


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> are you high? Alabama is going to win by 20 plus points.. read the last page or so bro.


Dude, don't be surprised if the Buckeyes win straight up!...this QB Cardale Jones is 6'5" and 250lbs!...fast, strong, and athletic!..he's every bit as good as Braxton Miller and JT Barrett!...Just ask the Wisconsin Badgers...Anyhow, I got Ohio ST +10.5 for a $1,000 and FLA ST (+10.5) for $1,000!...I think both of those should hit!...


----------



## ICEE

Bro... Ohio state is going to lose.. I'm confident that you're bet isn't going to hit anything but your wallet

I missed you man.. good to have you back


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Bro... Ohio state is going to lose.. I'm confident that you're bet isn't going to hit anything but your wallet
> 
> I missed you man.. good to have you back


you're too funny David!...







...you just saying that because you're a Michigan fan!...obvious homer is obvious...







...been on fire lately with my picks!...I've got GA Tech (+7) tonight against MISS ST and they are trouncing them 49 - 27 in the 4th quarter!...







...yeah, I missed you guys also...I see R1 and ACrowe are posting here as well!...







....sh*t, I haven't been on P-Keepers in over 8 months as well...Anyhow, take care bro and I'll try to post when I get the chance!...thanks for the warm welcome!..









PS...do you think the Tide win by more than 10.5?!..that's a lot of points, bro!...I think the Buckeyes at least keep it close!...


----------



## ICEE

Buckeyes don't keep it close at all. Bama will win by 3 touchdowns









Miss State has been overrated all year.. I saw them losing to GT as well. nice bet


----------



## Da' Manster!

Don't mess with my handicapping skillz, David!...







...I told you, son!...Ohio ST 42 Alabama 35!...


----------



## ICEE

I didn't think Alabama had such a terrible quarterback







Three int's one for a pick six.. THat will ruin anyones night


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Buckeyes don't keep it close at all. Bama will win by 3 touchdowns


howd that work out for ya?


----------



## ICEE

I don't really care.. Now I get to see broken dreams and crushed hearts after a championship blowout.. Works out better this way.. These retards I know her can blab all they want but I'll get the last laugh... Bama played slow... Oregon plays FAST


----------



## scent troll

you are seriously pathetic. you were telling me YESTERDAY on the phone that Oregon is going to get raped by Bama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so now that OSU BEAT Bama...Oregon is going to beat OSU


----------



## scent troll

obvious Michigan fan is obvious


----------



## ICEE

You just don't know how to process things that I say obviously


----------



## scent troll

that's what id say too if I was caught talking out my ass and got owned


----------



## ICEE

I don't feel caught either way


----------



## scent troll

I know you don't. your walnut sized brain cant process simple human emotions. just take my word for it sweetie


----------



## ICEE

When you're at the game with your side dude and realize you're on TV.

https://vine.co/v/OwlizHpAtZM/embed/simple


----------



## scent troll

hahahahahahah wtf


----------



## ICEE

that dude is a idiot.. spends thousands of dollars on a hoe to take her to a bowl game/hotel/food... gets cheated on


----------



## scent troll

is this legit?? I don't get it. who are these people?


----------



## ICEE

its a random couple that got filmed before a commercial break







and that was her reaction when she saw they were on tv


----------



## scent troll

obvious cheating slut is obvious


----------



## ICEE

right?

#murica


----------



## scent troll

whats for dinner tonight


----------



## ICEE

grilled chicken


----------



## Da' Manster!

chicken parm and grilled eggplant for me, fellas!...









PS...that gif of the buckeye couple!...


----------



## ICEE

you eat like a old man


----------



## scent troll

im having left over tacos for a 3rd night










#poverty


----------



## r1dermon

I bought a half turkey on Sunday and it's freaking rank. Hitting up the grocery on my way home. Suggestions?


----------



## scent troll

yeah. skip the store and go right to your local sporting goods department retailer. buy yourself a nice 20 gauge. load it with one slug. go home, kick off your shoes, undo your top button of your shirt and get relaxed in your favorite chair with a picture of your family next to you and a luke warm bottle of jack on the other side. put the rifle in your mouth and turn your head into a pink mist.


----------



## r1dermon

Wow...I was just about to do that and then I read the word "rifle". You are one sorry sack of spoiled man meat if you think a 20 gauge is the same thing as a rifle. Good god, now listen to me carefully now....pick up grandpa's turkey gun, sit down next to your 300lb morbidly obese stepsister/girlfriend (I know how ohio is), load that thing up and place your head over the barrel. Then tell your girlfriend it's all her fault before pulling the trigger and splattering her shocked fatface and neck rolls with brain matter and maroon colored blood drippings. That's literally the best thing you can do within the next 10 hours to redeem yourself.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> Then tell your girlfriend it's all her fault before pulling the trigger and splattering her shocked fatface and neck rolls with brain matter and maroon colored blood drippings.

























oh jesus I laugh way too hard at sh*t like this


----------



## ACrowe25

Just ate some veggie chili. Was delicious.

Been all about the crock pot lately, discovering how fuckinf terrific it is. Throw something together at midnight the night before dinner, turn it on before work, come home to a delicious smell waiting to be devoured. Mmm...


----------



## scent troll

that sounds kinda heavenly. I haven't used to crock pot since we moved. after these tacos are done ill give it another whirl.

/leaves for the night







g'day ear body


----------



## ICEE

keep this kind of talk in aqhu boys.. reported


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> keep this kind of talk in aqhu boys.. reported


Agree, its a new year and I am going to stop reminding people every 3 seconds


----------



## r1dermon

Icee is a snitch. You know what snitches get in prison?


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> keep this kind of talk in aqhu boys.. reported


Agree, its a new year and I am going to stop reminding people every 3 seconds
[/quote]















keep it in aqhu


----------



## Guest

what about users that don't have access


----------



## Ægir

r1dermon said:


> Icee is a snitch. You know what snitches get in prison?


A job in the kitchen where the women belong


----------



## r1dermon

no pizza delivery boy...they get ditches. snitches get ditches in prison.


----------



## Ægir

Ægir said:


> Merry Christmas... Bout sums up my day:


Only you would mistake these for pizzas...


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> you eat like a old man


k


----------



## Da' Manster!

Damn!..account suspended again!...


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> Damn!.. account suspended again!...


We dont talk about that place here... thanks tho


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Damn!.. account suspended again!...


We dont talk about that place here... thanks tho
[/quote]

gotcha...my bad...


----------



## Ægir

No big deal, we get no respect from them... not going to give any back


----------



## scent troll

so lets reboot the convo. first I just got to work. drinking my morning coffee. I know right? crazy. im at work...customers haven't started yet so im all wrapped up opening up and now waiting for business.
which leads me to my request. it would be fantastic if one or 2 of you could set your alarms on Saturday to wake up so I could have some company in the early morning.
ponder it. discuss it with eachother and let me know. ill be here









/posts by himself

also welcome back damanster


----------



## r1dermon

I'm at work at 6am Saturdays. So stfu.


----------



## scent troll

so am I. so post


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> Damn!..account suspended again!...


they can't pay the bills


----------



## scent troll

dave what are you doing today?


----------



## ICEE

posting from bed ... since you woke me up

such a good friend you are


----------



## scent troll

like i give a f*ck. you sleep when i say sleep bitch
now make me lul


----------



## ICEE

I had captain crunch.. was good bro


----------



## scent troll

wif dem krunch burries?


----------



## ICEE

yessir


----------



## scent troll

nice bro...nice


----------



## ICEE

ever tried ooops all berrys


----------



## scent troll

yes.


----------



## ICEE

did you like it


----------



## scent troll

i was indifferent. i was really looking forward to it and built it up for the several months before i made the purchase. so to be fair my expectations are off the hook. it wasnt bad. but not at all what i was hoping


----------



## ICEE

kinda like your current gf


----------



## scent troll

no man. not even close. thats like expecting delicious pizza and getting a mouth full of horse ejaculate


----------



## ICEE

i'm watching vice on youtube.. love this sh*t


----------



## scent troll

link


----------



## ICEE

you can't watch a 29 minute documentary on snakes bro


----------



## scent troll

lol bro .....what are you doing with your life


----------



## ICEE

enjoying cool sh*t like that


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> so lets reboot the convo. first I just got to work. drinking my morning coffee. I know right? crazy. im at work...customers haven't started yet so im all wrapped up opening up and now waiting for business.
> which leads me to my request. it would be fantastic if one or 2 of you could set your alarms on Saturday to wake up so I could have some company in the early morning.
> ponder it. discuss it with eachother and let me know. ill be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /posts by himself
> 
> also welcome back damanster


Hai Maik!...







...those damn foreigners bothering you first thing in the morning!...


----------



## ICEE

Did you just type hai as a 50 year old man????That's something teenage girls type bro. I'm done here


----------



## Da' Manster!

In 2016, I'm going to vote for N4p for president of the US!...I'm putting him on the write-in ballot!...











ICEE said:


> Did you just type hai as a 50 year old man????That's something teenage girls type bro. I'm done here


#Ayo!...sup brosef!...I'm a millionaire!
#I love strip clubs and snort coke from thier asses!
#swag4Jesus!


----------



## ICEE

We already all know your n4p









Where did you pick up the term hai now.. Extremely curious


----------



## scent troll

its going better manny. this days just nuts. things are poppin off all day. i have a little over 3K in profit sales and still have 3 hours to go. meanwhile my stupid gf is blowing up my phone complaing about her shopping nightmares shes going through.
bitch...seriously...i dont care


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> We already all know your n4p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you pick up the term hai now.. Extremely curious


dude seriously...who in the fuk is N4p?!..never heard of him...and why do you keep saying that's me?...







...I only have one account here...ask Aegir...no ghost handles or alias's!


----------



## scent troll

icee is just paranoid because he spends 96% of his life high


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> icee is just paranoid because he spends 96% of his life high


good point...or maybe he's suffering from a diabetic coma because he can't control his blood sugar levels due to a ravenous appetite!...


----------



## scent troll

yes he is rather obese


----------



## ICEE

I'm tired of mike complaining about his job.. Maybe you should have got a education then you wouldn't have to work at 6 am on a saturday


----------



## scent troll

lol f*ck that


----------



## ICEE

then keep complaining about your shitty job daily


----------



## scent troll

will do


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> will do for the rest of my life


fixed because you will never make enough to retire


----------



## scent troll

you're mistaking me for someone who thinks otherwise
bro get used to my bitching. its what i am.


----------



## ICEE

fine


----------



## scent troll

that feel when you go to piranha keepers and its just a giant ACCOUNT SUSPENDED page


----------



## ICEE

we explained this 5 hours ago


----------



## scent troll

i dont generally listen or read conversations unless i see my name somewhere


----------



## Guest

Da said:


> We already all know your n4p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you pick up the term hai now.. Extremely curious


dude seriously...who in the fuk is N4p?!..never heard of him...and why do you keep saying that's me?...







...I only have one account here...ask Aegir...no ghost handles or alias's!
[/quote]

you seriously don't remember me? I was here since 2006, I was a legend around here at one point


----------



## scent troll

N3P


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> i dont generally listen or read conversations unless i see my name somewhere


selfish prick


----------



## r1dermon

Aka baddfish

Aka retard


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> i dont generally listen or read conversations unless i see my name somewhere


selfish prick
[/quote]








but truthful one too


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> Aka baddfish
> 
> Aka retard


I had a lot of usernames on here but I don't think baddfish was one of them


----------



## ICEE

n3p is the guy that nobody liked... got banned over 100 times.. kept making fake identities.. yup thats him boyz


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> n3p is the guy that nobody the mods didn't like... got banned over 100 times.. kept making fake identities.. yup thats him boyz


----------



## ICEE

i wonder why


----------



## Guest

one of them had a fetish for edgar allan poe


----------



## scent troll

god let it go. yeah n4p n3p whatever...hes here in an otherwise empty site so welcome aboard bro. 









/hands n3p a beer and round house kicks ICEE out of the room


----------



## ICEE

let it doe let it doe


----------



## Guest

we got a dusting of snow earlier, all rain now


----------



## scent troll

where do you live n4p?


----------



## ICEE

new york


----------



## Guest

no, northern nj


----------



## Guest

so is danny not posting by choice, or is he actually locked out against his will?


----------



## Ægir

He is locked out... but not against his will as he chose to keep posting like a child in the lounge and breaking rules

He has been warned / suspended / banned so many times that technically his account should just be deleted. I find it easier to just send him to purgatory


----------



## Da' Manster!

n4p said:


> We already all know your n4p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you pick up the term hai now.. Extremely curious


dude seriously...who in the fuk is N4p?!..never heard of him...and why do you keep saying that's me?...







...I only have one account here...ask Aegir...no ghost handles or alias's!
[/quote]

you seriously don't remember me? I was here since 2006, I was a legend around here at one point
[/quote]

oh sh*t!..now I remember!..you were the n3p dude?...I heard some story about a green light?...or something like that?...what's that story?...or better yet, why did you keep getting suspended or banned?


----------



## Guest

Ægir said:


> He is locked out... but not against his will as he chose to keep posting like a child in the lounge and breaking rules
> 
> He has been warned / suspended / banned so many times that technically his account should just be deleted. I find it easier to just send him to purgatory


nobody deserves to be warned, suspended, banned on a forum of this age and activity

light one up and let the good times roll


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> nobody deserves to be warned, suspended, banned on a forum of this age and activity
> 
> light one up and let the good times roll


Correction, nobody should have to read racial profanity, threats, trolling, insults, or be instantly flamed for saying something on a fish forum

I am a pretty laid back person, but when it absolutely eliminates the chance of any new members or other members posting I wont stand for it.

New members should be welcomed and helped out... not dog piled on and run off on their first post


----------



## Guest

its all kept in the lounge isn't it? When is the last time a member seriously complained?


----------



## Ægir

n4p said:


> its all kept in the lounge isn't it? When is the last time a member seriously complained?


Doesnt matter where it is if its in plain view.

Every time it happens? Its extra work that I dont need, or have any desire to deal with. Despite what some of you may think, not all members are white / heterosexual and take offense to things you might not.


----------



## ICEE

this is why n3p was banned so much.. just saying


----------



## Guest

f*ck off icee


----------



## ACrowe25

^
Ban? Watch your mouth.


----------



## Guest

you can shove a bottle up your ass acrowe


----------



## Ægir

See, totally un necessary...

Where is all the love??


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> its all kept in the lounge isn't it? When is the last time a member seriously complained?


Doesnt matter where it is if its in plain view.

Every time it happens? Its extra work that I dont need, or have any desire to deal with. Despite what some of you may think, not all members are white / heterosexual and take offense to things you might not.
[/quote]


----------



## Guest

stop instigating icee and acrowe or you will get suspended, you are not moderators, stop trying to be


----------



## Ægir

All of you guys are about one post from taking a vacation

Just sayin, keep it in AQHU


----------



## Guest

how does my account keep it in aqhu?


----------



## Ægir

It doesnt, you be on your best behavior because you dont have a choice.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Da' Manster!

What do you guys think about my new avatar?...


----------



## Ægir

I like my profile pic better?

/stopcopyingme


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> I like my profile pic better?
> 
> /stopcopyingme


I'm huge Clint Eastwood fan, Ægir!...Especially the "Dirty Harry" series!...







...I was going to do an avatar with just the .44 magnum!...


----------



## Ægir

Great flicks for sure!

Not a fun pistol to shoot... gave me horseshoe shaped bruises on my palm


----------



## Da' Manster!

Pats 7.5 pt favorites agianst the Ravens next Saturday...and Oregon is favored by 7 against Ohio ST.


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> stop instigating icee and acrowe or you will get suspended, you are not moderators, stop trying to be


Neither are you...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> Great flicks for sure!
> 
> Not a fun pistol to shoot... gave me horseshoe shaped bruises on my palm


no joke, brosef!...one of the world's most powerful handguns and would easily blow your head clean off!...


----------



## Guest

I rather not be but do you know how many shits I give if I am suspended or banned from this forum? zero shits


----------



## ICEE

Ægir said:


> I rather not be but do you know how many shits I give if I am suspended or banned from this forum? zero shits


hes been drinking again folks.. 101' ban incoming


----------



## ACrowe25

Ægir said:


> Great flicks for sure!
> 
> Not a fun pistol to shoot... gave me horseshoe shaped bruises on my palm


Really? I must be recoil-retarded. Just got back from the range and sent 100 down range no issue what so ever. Depends on the guns, grips, rounds etc. but I was shooting my hunting stock to replenish... VERY hot rounds.

It's acually my favorite caliber of all time to shoot, have a few in the 44 REM MAG caliber.


----------



## Guest

hibachi tonight


----------



## ICEE

hitachi you mean?


----------



## scent troll

pretty much 100% sure im going to try that japaleno burger at mcd's today


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> pretty much 100% sure im going to try that japaleno burger at mcd's today


i'm not counting on it.. you always back out


----------



## scent troll

/backed out

subway Italian meatball with jalapeno chips instead


----------



## ICEE

yea i knew it.. you always back out.. if only you would have pulled out


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> if only you would have pulled out










agreed


----------



## ICEE

/had general tsos chicken


----------



## scent troll

good choice man. ive been eating sweet n sour chicken lately and im getting sick of it. too sweet. I hate when they drown the chicken in that sauce.

plus lets be honest...calling it chicken is a lie. its 89% breading with a little nugget of chicken inside


----------



## ICEE

I figured that out when I was 10 dude.. sweet and sour chicken blows.. all breading no meat


----------



## scent troll

WELL I JUST NOTICED!!!! FU*K YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

yet you kept ordering it..


----------



## scent troll

Its 3.95 for an entire carton down the street


----------



## ICEE

doesn't mean it tastes good


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hunan Beef is the way to go if you're doing Chinese...I prefer spicy dishes!...







...or beef/pork with garlic sauce and veggies!...


----------



## scent troll

I prefer not shitting brown water all afternoon so ill stick with the shitty but reliable sweet/sour chicken


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> Hunan Beef is the way to go if you're doing Chinese...I prefer spicy dishes!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or beef/pork with garlic sauce and veggies!...


garlic sauce is amazing..


----------



## scent troll

you know what sounds really fuckin good right now though? dry rub Cajun wings. discuss


----------



## ICEE

garlic wings ... **** garlic


----------



## scent troll

bitch the topic was dry rub Cajun. f*ck you don't understand about that? get your sh*t in gear


----------



## ICEE

i don't like dry rub wings.. i like extra sauce to be honest


----------



## scent troll

well thanks for your honesty. not stfu and gtfo of my thread

ayo tho, before you leave tell me the gods honest truth on that jalapeno mcdouble. scale of 1-10


----------



## ICEE

10


----------



## scent troll

cool thanks. now le f*ck off


----------



## ICEE

this is my thread you fuckup


----------



## scent troll

its mine now


----------



## ICEE

you lost your mod slurping abilities awhile ago.. now your useless like n4p


----------



## scent troll

you're*


----------



## ICEE

your


----------



## scent troll

im going to murder you in your sleep


----------



## Ægir

ICEE said:


> mod slurping abilities


Nope, ya both still got it


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Guest

central said:


> good choice man. ive been eating sweet n sour chicken lately and im getting sick of it. too sweet. I hate when they drown the chicken in that sauce.
> 
> plus lets be honest...calling it chicken is a lie. its 89% breading with a little nugget of chicken inside


Sweet and sour chicken around here the chicken is battered and fried, you get the sauce on the side


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Hunan Beef is the way to go if you're doing Chinese...I prefer spicy dishes!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or beef/pork with garlic sauce and veggies!...


garlic sauce is amazing..
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster!

Enough of the bullshit, guys!..time to get serious!...fukk chipotle, taco bell, etc!...I've got an authentic Mexican restaurant with awesome lunch deals and specials between 11:00am - 2:30pm!...only 10 minutes from my house!...







...with free chips and salsa!...







...Excellent quality, excellent service and excellent prices!...Most lunch dishes are $5.95!...I go at least twice a week and get something different...I've never been there for dinner because I normally cook at home.......check out the menu and pictures!.......they also have $4 Margaritas on Tuesdays!.... My favorites are the #5 where you get Burrito, Taco, and spanish rice (you can substitute beans if you like) and the #9 Enchilada, Cheese quesadilla, taco!










Here is the # 5










Here is the #9


----------



## ICEE

hell yea mannny.. steppin git up with the pictures bro







I go to mexican places like that too.. nothing beats authentic


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> hell yea mannny.. steppin git up with the pictures bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go to mexican places like that too.. nothing beats authentic


Just let me know when you are in town, bro!...







...If I get a $5.95 dish, I leave them $8 which is actually a 30% tip!...I'm a regular there and they go out of their way to serve me so I guess they appreciate it!...but yeah, real good authentic wholesome Mexican food and a lot less expensive then that Chipotle and taco bell garbage!...









PS...as you can see, they don't skimp either!...they fill the plate!...


----------



## ICEE

hell yea man.. Central knows nothing about good food like us














I love me some chips and salsa as well


----------



## r1dermon

Authentic Mexican without chicken mole or gorditas?!?

Jk looks good. I love Mexican. I had some epic Mexican down in Phoenix a few years ago.


----------



## scent troll

that tapatio sauce is awesome

I have it at home in the fridge. literally on tacos, pizza, even stews and chilis. sh*t is so good. mild burn. tons of flavor


----------



## ICEE

just shutup already. go to taco bell and order a 12 pack and get out of here..


----------



## scent troll

/goes to get taco bell


----------



## ICEE

made me lol in rl


----------



## scent troll

I got the variety pack and now im pissed cause these fire tacos are legit and I only have 2 of them









get all fire next time


----------



## ICEE

yea .. i could have told you that


----------



## scent troll

WELL THANKS ALOT


----------



## ICEE

idk why you continue to get the variety pack..


----------



## scent troll

because bitch...its got a little of everything







f*ck outta here with all this hate today


----------



## ICEE

disappointed in you


----------



## scent troll

forgive me bro


----------



## ICEE

you ever get the quesadilla? shits like 4 b ucks for 2 bites







such a ripoff


----------



## scent troll

yeah and don't get me going on the lack of meat inside of them either


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> yeah and don't get me going on the lack of meat inside of them either


yea man.. i like them but damn.. im not gonna pay 15 bucks just to get full off quesadillas

I love you







they put absolutely 0 meat in them


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike, you don't have an authentic Mexican place in your area?...why spend extra $$$ on that taco bell garbage?!...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> Mike, you don't have an authentic Mexican place in your area?...why spend extra $$ on that taco bell garbage?!...


f*ck did you just say to me?









don't you dare offend taco bell


----------



## r1dermon

Taco Bell sucks the kawk of an Ethiopian child slave (as seen in blood diamond).


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> Taco Bell sucks the kawk of an Ethiopian child slave (as seen in blood diamond).


keep it in aqhu idot


----------



## ICEE

Taco Bell is good... the tacos are on point ..


----------



## scent troll

I agree with everything dave says ever. about anything.

agreed dave. just because its "fast food" people automatically are like "OH YOU SHOULD GET REEAALLLL TACOS AT YOUR LOCAL AUTHENTIC RESTUARANT MYESSSSSssssssss"

shut the f*ck up. ive had a $15 taco plate before that tasted like cardboard and ground chuck. taco bell is on point. period. don't believe me? check their fuckin sales numbers. f*ck you r1


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> Taco Bell sucks the kawk of an Ethiopian child slave (as seen in blood diamond).


----------



## scent troll

Ægir please warn everyone here.

we have millions of members and visitors coming through on an hourly basis and need to keep content clean

ty


----------



## r1dermon

It's for the kids.

Del taco>Taco Bell


----------



## scent troll

ICEEs dead moms snatch > del taco


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> ICEEs dead moms snatch > del taco










del taco is literally 1000x worse than taco belll.. r1 is a fool


----------



## scent troll

hey ICEE remember way back when I said that thing about your moms snatch. you know I was just fuckin around right? 







no hard feelings tho man
sorry


----------



## ICEE

hey mike i wrote you but you ain't calling... i got your girlfriend in my trunk and its weighing down my car

ps your biggest fan dave


----------



## scent troll

lol shes a biggun bro
put her in the back seat...balance the weight out better or kiss your read tires goodbye


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

bitch can eat bro. namsayn?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

many I like your signature. and my computer auto corrects your name to many so I apologize but im not going to keep uncorrecting it


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> bitch can eat bro. namsayn?


thought she was dieting namsayn


----------



## r1dermon

You ppl are fat as f*ck if you think Taco Bell is legit. Qdobo, chipotle...that's about as low as I go. But then again you are from ohio, the obese cousin f*cker capital of the world.


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> You ppl are fat as f*ck if you think Taco Bell is legit. Qdobo, chipotle...that's about as low as I go. But then again you are from ohio, the obese cousin f*cker capital of the world.


ummm... the south is way more obese than the midwest.. taco bell is good. you can not enjoy it all you want

/tosses mike a 12 pack of fiery tacos


----------



## scent troll

r1....qdoba IS chipotle. theres literally no f*cking difference. only a dumb f*ck like you would consider the same place with the same food under different names unique.

HURR DURRR



ICEE said:


> /tosses mike a 12 pack of fiery tacos


AAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> /tosses mike a 12 pack of fiery tacos


AAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO








[/quote]








legit the same


----------



## r1dermon

You're f*cking stupid. Qdoba has free guacamole fggot. Chipotle up charges that sh*t. Suck my taint.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> You're f*cking stupid. Qdoba has free guacamole fggot. Chipotle up charges that sh*t. Suck my taint.


this dudes logic on what constitutes a unique restaurant is f*cking hilarious


----------



## ICEE

same thing different name


----------



## scent troll

I literally walked into qdoba one day hyped as f*ck. ready to get some tex mex grill on. right away I stopped in my tracks....walked back out and re checked the sign. nope...not chipotle. but it was. even the seating and the waiting line and the kitchen set up. right down to the burrito bowls and chips and burritos. same...fuckin...sh*t....

I was floored and got the least chipotle thing I could which was still a fuckin burrito that tasted and looked just like chipotle.

as I ate my dinner I pondered to myself how f*cking incredicle this was. a carbon copy of a restaurant operating like its own place


----------



## ICEE

I was expecting similar and was hyped as f*ck when one openeed up near me. Nope just chipotle.

You ever had pot belly sandwiches bro? That place is banging


----------



## scent troll

they have one by my disgusting fat bitches mom and dads house. I always see it and want to go in and try it. it looks really nice in there. 
ill try it out next time. something you recommend cuz were gonna be there this weekend


----------



## ACrowe25

Fast food in general is f*cking disgusting... Like r1 the lowest I'll go is qdoba, pot belly, jimmy johns etc. Never even f*cking subway.



ICEE said:


> I was expecting similar and was hyped as f*ck when one openeed up near me. Nope just chipotle.
> 
> You ever had pot belly sandwiches bro? That place is banging


Pot belly is delicious. Quite expensive for what you get... But worth it imo. I like the Mediterranean sub + chicken.


----------



## r1dermon

i know why the south is fat as f*ck though...i went to SC over the summer and had bojangles...holy sh*t on toast batman, that's the best fried chicken and biscuits in the world. f*ck all other places and go there.


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> i know why the south is fat as f*ck though...i went to SC over the summer and had bojangles...holy sh*t on toast batman, that's the best fried chicken and biscuits in the world. f*ck all other places and go there.


popeyes , bojangles, bbq places where they load on the meat with more meat.... yea man.. the south is f*cking fat as f*ck


----------



## r1dermon

popeyes is sh*t tier compared to bojangles. sh*t i have a popeyes right up the street from me, actually 2 within a few miles either way. it's damn good, but bojangles is crack.


----------



## Guest

popeyes? I never been but look at the menu on the website, looks terrible


----------



## Da' Manster!

I can't stand popeyes...at least not in my area...sh*t always comes out greasy...too much skin and not enough meat!...sometimes you can tell they haven't changed the cooking oil!...







...for good and delicious fried chicken, hands down in our area is Royal Farms!..they use peanut oil!...tender, crispy, and delicious!...Haloti Ngata of the Ravens is their endorsement guy and has done several commercials on it!...







..Do you guys have a Royal Farms in your area?...I would definitely suggest their fried chicken!...
























Edit: a close second would be KFC and Bojangles!...


----------



## r1dermon

no, but we did just get a wegmans, and m**********r, wegmans is my new sh*t. that is next level grocery shopping to the max tier. the frozen veggies are f*cking crazy cray as f*ck. had the organic broccoli tonight for dinner and sh*t was on f*cking POINT! wegmans is my new sh*t. you mid atlantic motherfuckers been holding out.


----------



## ICEE

I don't even like fried chicken







I will devour some pork bbq from the south though


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> no, but we did just get a wegmans, and m**********r, wegmans is my new sh*t. that is next level grocery shopping to the max tier. the frozen veggies are f*cking crazy cray as f*ck. had the organic broccoli tonight for dinner and sh*t was on f*cking POINT! wegmans is my new sh*t. you mid atlantic motherfuckers been holding out.


Well, what can we say!...


----------



## ICEE

We can say I have no clue what either of those stores are...

#midwest


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> We can say I have no clue what either of those stores are...
> 
> #midwest


David, click on those links bro!...those commercials with Haloti Ngata about Royal Farms fried chicken are funny and comical!..


----------



## r1dermon

so you're saying that those commercials are both funny.....and comical?


----------



## ICEE

I saw it man.... hes a beast of a player but I don't like fried chicken


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> so you're saying that those commercials are both funny.....and comical?


I apologize for that SNAFU


----------



## ICEE

manny is so fuckin old


----------



## scent troll

/not reading what I missed

/doesn't care

/starts new convo

whats everyone having for lunch today? I brought left over pizza.


----------



## ICEE

/doesn't care about your whales homeade pizza


----------



## scent troll

LOL OMG YEW R SOOOO BAYUD TUDEIGH


----------



## ICEE

you can't even comment back properly


----------



## r1dermon

Tudeigh=wins


----------



## ICEE

whys that ?


----------



## scent troll

because its a funny way to spell a word.


----------



## ICEE

post better replies or im going to block you from texting one of my many phones


----------



## scent troll

why would I give a f*ck? you never text back. block me you fat f*ck
/f*ck you


----------



## ICEE

i text back at my own pleasure.. you spam brah


----------



## scent troll

deal with it bro. theres a heavy price to pay for my friendship


----------



## ICEE

i do deal with it man.. i love you


----------



## scent troll

#bros4life

or until I get sick of you


----------



## ICEE

is that a threat?


----------



## Titus

This is one crazy thread. Hi everyone.


----------



## ICEE

how you doing?


----------



## Titus

Will follow everyone's example and say random stuff.

Waiting for my girlfriend to download the last How I Met Your Mother episodes that we didn't have time to watch, heard the ending kinda sucks but if I bothered to watch them from the beginning, might as well see the end.

Looking forward to the chinese food we bought for tv time.

Wondering how my red's would react to a Robofish.


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> how you doing?


anyone I can, the easy ones twice!...


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

LOL at dmanny coming back and saying "keep it in aqhu"

bro...go disappear for a few more months. also, gtfo of my thread.

also welcome back. and I appreciate your input.

thoughts on manziel?


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> LOL at dmanny coming back and saying "keep it in aqhu"
> 
> bro...go disappear for a few more months. also, gtfo of my thread.
> 
> also welcome back. and I appreciate your input.
> 
> thoughts on manziel?


thanks for the passive-aggressive love, boo!...right back at you!..









Manziel will be a damn good QB for many years to come and lead the Browns to multiple playoffs and Superbowl titles!...


----------



## scent troll

TELL me you're kidding me???

did you not see his play? bro im the most forgiving fan. especially when it comes to a rookie performance. manziel is NOT NFL material. he's a spoiled Hollywood diva whose going to suck up 15 minutes of fame and we'd be wise to let Hoyer (a man who actually wants to play for us) lead the team while we establish a culture of winning.


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> TELL me you're kidding me???
> 
> did you not see his play? bro im the most forgiving fan. especially when it comes to a rookie performance. manziel is NOT NFL material. he's a spoiled Hollywood diva whose going to suck up 15 minutes of fame and we'd be wise to let Hoyer (a man who actually wants to play for us) lead the team while we establish a culture of winning.


Believe me Mike...you have not heard the last of Johnny Manziel...like I mentioned earlier, he already apologized for being immature, partying all the time, and not taking the NFL seriously...He's a motivated kid...He hears people calling him a bust and a loser...I sincerely believe he will hit the weight room and gym and dedicate himself to learning the Browns playbook and becoming an elite QB in this league!..Just remember...You heard it here first!..


----------



## scent troll

entitled to your opinion bro. but manziel does the same sh*t. he apologizes because hes a young dumb kid and tells people what they want to hear then goes out and gets fucked up instead of saturating himself in the game.

trust me...hes not going to work hard this off season. theres 2 types of NFL rookies..

type 1: I made it!!!! my career has now just begun!!!!

type 2: I made it!!!! now im rich and can do anything I want!!!!

johnny is a type 2. he won the lottery. he didn't start a new career. he just won the lottery


----------



## ICEE

manziel loves to party way to much to be good in this league.. his best friend is drake for god sakes..... dude is never gonna do anything but party it up


----------



## Da' Manster!

regardless, he still has the tools to be a successful QB in this league...He just needs to apply himself and realize that playing QB in this league is an honor and a privilege, not a god given right!...the sooner he realizes this, the better...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> regardless, he still has the tools to be a successful QB in this league...He just needs to apply himself and realize that playing QB in this league is an honor and a privilege, not a god given right!...the sooner he realizes this, the better...


i don't think so. he has no arm strength


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> regardless, he still has the tools to be a successful QB in this league...He just needs to apply himself and realize that playing QB in this league is an honor and a privilege, not a god given right!...the sooner he realizes this, the better...


i don't think so. he has no arm strength
[/quote]

tell that to the teams from the almighty SEC when he was playing pitch and catch with WR Mike Evans...some of those throws at least 40 - 50 yds downfield!...


----------



## r1dermon

you mean the overrated SEC that will not be playing in the college championship this year?


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> you mean the overrated SEC that will not be playing in the college championship this year?


my sarcasm obviously went over your bald dome, my friend!...







...I've always said the SEC was overrated and overhyped!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> regardless, he still has the tools to be a successful QB in this league...He just needs to apply himself and realize that playing QB in this league is an honor and a privilege, not a god given right!...the sooner he realizes this, the better...


i don't think so. he has no arm strength
[/quote]

tell that to the teams from the almighty SEC when he was playing pitch and catch with WR Mike Evans...some of those throws at least 40 - 50 yds downfield!...








[/quote]

yea alll he had to do was lob it up there and evans was way taller than those corners.... don't test me fool


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> regardless, he still has the tools to be a successful QB in this league...He just needs to apply himself and realize that playing QB in this league is an honor and a privilege, not a god given right!...the sooner he realizes this, the better...


i don't think so. he has no arm strength
[/quote]

tell that to the teams from the almighty SEC when he was playing pitch and catch with WR Mike Evans...some of those throws at least 40 - 50 yds downfield!...








[/quote]

yea alll he had to do was lob it up there and evans was way taller than those corners.... don't test me fool
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

morning gentlemen


----------



## ICEE

shutup


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

just shutup man


----------



## scent troll

you're a horrible person


----------



## ICEE

i know this already


----------



## scent troll

I cant wait to attend your funeral


----------



## ICEE

you won't be invited


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

manny will.


----------



## scent troll

that's like a burn on yourself telling me I wont be there but Manny will. lol
naw man ill be there. trust me.


----------



## ICEE

how you gonna find me


----------



## scent troll

im sure the papers will make note of toledos fattest man dying

wont be hard


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

afternoon gentlemen


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> manny will.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

hi damanny


----------



## ICEE

central is like a girl with periods and emotion swings.. you don't text her back and she gets all emo and starts throwing a fit..

the next step is he will sleep with another man to get back at me


----------



## scent troll

keep it in aqhu please


----------



## ICEE

Feel like some ribs today


----------



## scent troll

ribs from where tho? I didn't pack sh*t for lunch so im a blank slate. ive been eating the f*ck outta these cheddar pretzels though so im not going to be starved


----------



## ICEE

Texas Roadhouse my go to


----------



## scent troll

/instantly likes you again


----------



## ICEE

I don't need you


----------



## scent troll

no worries man. anyones better for not knowing you. im sure your destined for jail or early death so by all means, go your separate ways.

still tho...texas road house is proper


----------



## ICEE

I still don't need you


----------



## scent troll

you know what I need? I prime rib...medium rare.


----------



## ICEE

do you devour the peanuts at texas roadhouse? i like the caesar salad and loaded baked potato as my sides


----------



## scent troll

I do not









that's pov food man. that's what all the inner city people eat when they come in for a beer and appetizer. I save my appetite for the food


----------



## ICEE

pov porn is nice


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> hi damanny


what's up, man?...heading to work now...hopefully, I'll be back later on...


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully?


----------



## scent troll

sounds good man. hope you had a good day braw

holler at me later


----------



## scent troll

well i got the weekend off so ill chat with you guys later. you know what that means. 2 full days of enjoying my sh*t tier apartment with its sh*t tier neighbors!








#suicide


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Can't believe you guys made 138 pages out of this. But a 9" Blue Diamond Rhom is on CL in my area for $250 and thinking about picking him up. Got tanks running but it's all Birchers,Flowerhorns and Cichla Monoculus and wouldn't mind having a Blue again. Still miss my big blue I sold to Blue Flame. Glad to see you guys keeping this place alive even if it is just barely.


----------



## scent troll

Even if it is just barely?.....
You're welcome. Glad you've helped too. Even if it was not at all.


----------



## Guest

where can I watch the tv series, the last chapter


----------



## scent troll

Amazon bro.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Guest

I don't see it


----------



## ICEE

you what m8


----------



## scent troll

I don't know what to tell you. its somewhere online. check ebay then


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

Ægir how was your weekend?

/feebly waits for a response


----------



## scent troll

dat feel when no response


----------



## ICEE

can't wait till ohio state gets buttraped tonight







GO DUCKS


----------



## scent troll

cant wait til Oregon gets buttraped tonight







GO BUCS


----------



## ICEE

It would be bucks.. you illiterate f*ck


----------



## scent troll

dude...pay attention to every OSU bumper stick and piece of fan apparel in the world. BUCS.

lmao idiot


----------



## ICEE

i don't care. its spelled buckeyes


----------



## scent troll

you idiot


----------



## ICEE

better change that avatar after midnight tonight when that loss happens


----------



## scent troll

I just googled it. you're right. its bucks.










/leaves


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> I just googled it. you're right. its bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /leaves


i know. i live in area with only osu fans.. idk why you thought it was bucs? thats tampa bay


----------



## scent troll

at least I admit when im wrong.


----------



## ICEE

So when was I wrong


----------



## scent troll

/shows ICEE a picture of his entire life

this bro....this is when you were wrong


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> I just googled it. you're right. its bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /leaves


i know. i live in area with only osu fans.. idk why you thought it was bucs? thats tampa bay
[/quote]

You can also use bucs for the Pittsburgh Pirates in baseball!...


----------



## ICEE

good insight manny


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> good insight manny


why thank you!...thank you very much!...


----------



## ICEE

it was a joke


----------



## scent troll

I don't know why Manny cracks me up but he does


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> it was a joke


I know that you doofus!...I was just playing along with your adolescent game....Christ, you catch on like a wet match!


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> Christ, you catch on like a wet match!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Sup bro


----------



## scent troll

ohio state won, did you hear?


----------



## ICEE

don't act like your some diehard fan. i remember multiple times over the years of you saying you don't give a rats ass about college football. now they win and you do. typical idiotic sports fan


----------



## scent troll

I still don't care. who cares about college. im not alumni. I don't care. its just nice to shove it in your morbidly obese pie hole when youre wrong


----------



## ACrowe25

Icee why do you like Michigan sports, you used to live here? Where?


----------



## ICEE

My whole family went to U of M . and most of them live in michigan. Up north / Ann arbor area


----------



## ACrowe25

Fair enough.


----------



## ICEE

been to blimpy burger yet?


----------



## scent troll

yeah that shits the real deal.

on a side note ive pooped 3 times today. 3. solid ones too. and im starting to fart again like I have another nugget ready to go. 
thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

mike you dont even know what blimpy burger is


----------



## scent troll

are you kidding me? and its blimpy subs you asshole


----------



## ICEE

this place is a unique little joint in ann arbor.. you fuckin idiot


----------



## scent troll

obviously not since theyre here too lol
jesus you are an idiot


----------



## ICEE

so this place is in cleveland? you don't understand anything man. i hate you sometimes

http://www.blimpyburger.com/menu.htm


----------



## scent troll

you are such an idiot
yes bro theyre all over! jesus Christ wise up to the world would you?? you're like a child


----------



## ICEE

umm no. this place is ann arbor only. its not a sub place

its a burger place


----------



## scent troll

you are such an idiot. that same menu is at all of their locations. theyre an ann arbor company that's everywhere. jesus man...I give up on you


----------



## ICEE

how come it doesn't list other locations then?


----------



## scent troll

have you ever been told "don't feed the troll?"


----------



## ACrowe25

No, I have not. Went there in Dec with some guys from my old group. We waited in line for about 10 minutes outside in the cold, and said f*ck this and went to five guys.

Not really huge on eating out, definitely not for some 30 minute wait in the cold.


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> have you ever been told "don't feed the troll?"


you still thought it was blimpy subs so i f*cking win


----------



## scent troll

acrowe you missed out. blimpy burger has some of the best combos. you can get a 5 patty monster









that place is legit. endless combos


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

ICEE when am I gonna buy you beer and wings? lets hit up quaker state and eat the f*ck outta sh*t


----------



## ICEE

SO I should drive all the way to sh*t hole land to eat wings and drink beer then have to poop 6 times on the way home?


----------



## scent troll

we can post up in a hotel near by for the night


----------



## ICEE

lol. so how hot is that atomic sauce really? you have to sign a waiver?


----------



## scent troll

yeah you do lol
the shits hot man. but not good hot. no flavor just straight heat. it hurts man


----------



## ICEE

i'm not into that hot. i like flavorful hot


----------



## scent troll

same here really. I need flavor. Cajun is a perfect heat.


----------



## ICEE

I love cajun chicken


----------



## Guest

central said:


> ICEE when am I gonna buy you beer and wings? lets hit up quaker state and eat the f*ck outta sh*t


start the official pfury meet up thread. Make sure you include dates, hotel, etc. I would prefer sometime late summer


----------



## ACrowe25

People actually do this? That's weird as f*ck.

I just figured it was something people say with zero intent on every going through with it.


----------



## Guest

yeah, its all the rage. Usually its at some event like com-a-con, cichlid conference, national homebrewers association, a major event happening, but you can also just schedule a random one

Mike, pick somewhere that has a really good aquarium near by, maybe snorkeling or something like that too


----------



## r1dermon

atlanta has a legit aquarium.


----------



## ICEE

n4p said:


> yeah, its all the rage. Usually its at some event like com-a-con, cichlid conference, national homebrewers association, a major event happening, but you can also just schedule a random one
> 
> Mike, pick somewhere that has a really good aquarium near by, maybe snorkeling or something like that too


ummmm.. me and central are only 4 hours away

n4p i need to see a pic of you. you are creepy


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> yeah, its all the rage. Usually its at some event like com-a-con, cichlid conference, national homebrewers association, a major event happening, but you can also just schedule a random one
> 
> Mike, pick somewhere that has a really good aquarium near by, maybe snorkeling or something like that too


ummmm.. me and central are only 4 hours away

n4p i need to see a pic of you. you are creepy
[/quote]

so your eluding that it should be in Ohio just so its convenient for 2 members? Ohio is a 8hour drive for me, give or take. We could do it in NJ and make one of the stops Camden aquarium


----------



## Da' Manster!

n4p loves Keo beer


----------



## ICEE

n4p is weird


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> n4p is weird


that was so funny you kept thinking I was him for some reason!...


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> ICEE when am I gonna buy you beer and wings? lets hit up quaker state and eat the f*ck outta sh*t


start the official pfury meet up thread. Make sure you include dates, hotel, etc. I would prefer sometime late summer
[/quote]

no bro...that's creepy. 
im not that desperate for friends


----------



## ICEE

right? Dude wants a hotel and aquariums . Little does he know we don't want to stick out dicks in fish like him


----------



## scent troll

like don't get it twisted if me and dave actually ever meet its because we're only 45 mins from eachother and we'll meet up and BW3 and get wings and beer and watch a game then bro fist and part ways. 
f*ck outta here with this hotel room gathering of rando's from pfury. that's some NAMBLA sh*t right there


----------



## ICEE

n4p browses reddit, wants to meet up with 3 members left on a forum. Something to me screams lvl 99 paladin virgin about this dude. Full heroic set and full lvl gear


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Full heroic set and full lvl gear










wtf LOLOLOL


----------



## ICEE

1 large pepper steak and 2 egg rolls for lunch


----------



## scent troll

Italian sub with garlic begal chips for me


----------



## ICEE

dont you get sick of italian subs tho


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

change it up one in awhile please. get a mushroom swiss burger


----------



## scent troll

Okay. I never pack lunch. I can't stand eating fagget perma de lunches. I need hot n fresh.

Perma de?????
Autocorrect. 
Pre made is what I meant


----------



## ICEE

packing lunch is ok. then about on the 3rd day you want to kill yourself


----------



## scent troll

EXACTLY. OR THAT one day you forget to pack and you go out and get Chinese or mcd's and you're in f*cking heaven

makes it hard to go back to tuna


----------



## ICEE

I feel you brother


----------



## scent troll

I love you.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------



## scent troll

whats for dinner tonight broseph maximus?


----------



## ICEE

Chicken parm with market fresh homeade garlic bread and a side of asparagus


----------



## scent troll

thanks for asking.
im having left over gumbo i made last night. shits got hot italian sausage in it. its fire bro. the rice soaked up all the flavors over night. 
appreciate your time. 
f*ck off


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....


----------



## scent troll

manny i would literally have you over for dinner anytime. thoughts?


----------



## ICEE

mike that avatar


----------



## scent troll

shits hot right?


----------



## ICEE

that dank


----------



## scent troll

bro im signing off. ill text you 67 more times. ttyl


----------



## ICEE

I wont respond to any of them


----------



## Guest

you don't browse reddit?


----------



## ACrowe25

N4p stfu for real


----------



## Guest

^who are you?


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> manny i would literally have you over for dinner anytime. thoughts?


I thought you said it was creepy for dudes that post on fish forums to meet in real life...


----------



## ICEE

n4p man.. just stfu


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> ^who are you?


Who are you?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

mike died


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> I wont respond to any of them


















you sure didnt


----------



## ICEE

not sure if those texts were serious or troll


----------



## scent troll

serious as cancer son
wutchu think im straight edge?


----------



## ICEE

i thought your work tested


----------



## scent troll

work tests if you get hurt or drop a car off a lift. i work at a desk

most thatll happen to me is achy hands from typing


----------



## ICEE

so what made you do it


----------



## scent troll

i like to partake once in a blue moon. life is short.


----------



## ICEE

so where were you?


----------



## scent troll

my buddies house. good guy. 
bro i started smoking when i was 13. i dont promote it. hell i sometimes preach against it. but im no spring chicken. i was still a kid when i was walking around high as f*ck.


----------



## Guest

ACrowe25 said:


> ^who are you?


Who are you?
[/quote]

if you don't know who someone is that's been around for a decade, gtfo


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> ^who are you?


Who are you?
[/quote]

if you don't know who someone is that's been around for a decade, gtfo
[/quote]

says you joined in december 2013
youve been around for a year.
#noob


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> my buddies house. good guy.
> bro i started smoking when i was 13. i dont promote it. hell i sometimes preach against it. but im no spring chicken. i was still a kid when i was walking around high as f*ck.


so if you don't do it often... you got hella high right?


----------



## scent troll

now youre getting it. best of both worlds. too much of anything takes the joy away from it. if you smoke every day its just a normal day. do it once or just a few times a year and its a f*cking epic event


----------



## Guest

when did ohio legalize?


----------



## ICEE

yea my tolerance gets way too high . i know life man


----------



## Guest

how much does a oz go for these days? About 8 years ago when I was into it, it was 20gram, 50eighth, 90qt, 300oz


----------



## scent troll

im telling you...take a few weeks off. detox...then hit that sh*t again with 100% lung capacity and let mary jane make you feel the way shes intended to.


----------



## ICEE

did you have huge munchies?


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> how much does a oz go for these days? About 8 years ago when I was into it, it was 20gram, 50eighth, 90qt, 300oz










when you smoke once or twice a year and you know people who smoke all the time...theyre more then happy to pass a joint free of charge 
its who you know


----------



## Guest

or take a couple years off and let your brain clear, you probably wont go back


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> did you have huge munchies?


naw man. i was in the tingles phase. you know that feeling? when you havent had any in awhile and your entire body just goes into "awwwww yissssssss" mode? food wasnt on my mind.


----------



## ACrowe25

central said:


> ^who are you?


Who are you?
[/quote]

if you don't know who someone is that's been around for a decade, gtfo
[/quote]

says you joined in december 2013
youve been around for a year.
#noob
[/quote]

Exactly bitch my join date is past yours. Gtfo like I said.


----------



## scent troll

/fully supports and backs acrowe


----------



## Guest

ACrowe25 said:


> ^who are you?


Who are you?
[/quote]

if you don't know who someone is that's been around for a decade, gtfo
[/quote]

says you joined in december 2013
youve been around for a year.
#noob
[/quote]

Exactly bitch my join date is past yours. Gtfo like I said.
[/quote]

you said stfu, not gtfo

I am aka njpiranha


----------



## scent troll

n4p whats your social security number


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> how much does a oz go for these days? About 8 years ago when I was into it, it was 20gram, 50eighth, 90qt, 300oz










when you smoke once or twice a year and you know people who smoke all the time...theyre more then happy to pass a joint free of charge 
its who you know








[/quote]










n4p is a old f*cking dude i knew it


----------



## scent troll

nothing wrong with not doing it. but once in a while why not. 
i never understood the double standard. every night every bar in america gets packed full of people who all drove there. they drink, half leave drunk and they endanger the general public. yet some well to do individual lighting up in his home and enjoying some company is made out to be the cancer of society.
f*ck outta here with you logic


----------



## Guest

I am < 30


----------



## ICEE

central said:


> nothing wrong with not doing it. but once in a while why not.
> i never understood the double standard. every night every bar in america gets packed full of people who all drove there. they drink, half leave drunk and they endanger the general public. yet some well to do individual lighting up in his home and enjoying some company is made out to be the cancer of society.
> f*ck outta here with you logic


because america couldn't tax the hell out of it and make money so they deemed it the devil way back when


----------



## scent troll

im 33
no one cares about age around here. we're all bros. except for r1. he's not to be trusted



ICEE said:


> nothing wrong with not doing it. but once in a while why not.
> i never understood the double standard. every night every bar in america gets packed full of people who all drove there. they drink, half leave drunk and they endanger the general public. yet some well to do individual lighting up in his home and enjoying some company is made out to be the cancer of society.
> f*ck outta here with you logic


because america couldn't tax the hell out of it and make money so they deemed it the devil way back when
[/quote]

^ looks like you know what you're talking about afterall.
damn right. just like the government rallies against cigarettes and preaches no smoking...yet wont make it illegal. why? follow the money. they make buku bucks on cig tax. 
theyll ban them, tell you you shouldnt smoke them...but wont mind at fuckin all if you do because they like money.

so transparent.


----------



## Guest

It will be legal in the states soon, Colorado and Washington were the start, the rest will slowly follow


----------



## scent troll

i dunno. i dont think it will be nationally legal. lot of states would never pass that. 
i like it being legal because it takes the thugs and gangs out of control. now theyll have to start breaking into homes and jackin cars to make money


----------



## Da' Manster!

We're one step closer to making it legal in Maryland!...


----------



## scent troll

youre 43. grow up


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> It will be legal in the states soon, Colorado and Washington were the start, the rest will slowly follow


Do you read what you write?

Legal soon
Slowly follow

?


----------



## scent troll

lol acrowe and n4p = not best friends


----------



## Guest

ACrowe25 said:


> It will be legal in the states soon, Colorado and Washington were the start, the rest will slowly follow


Do you read what you write?

Legal soon
Slowly follow

?
[/quote]

I see nothing wrong


----------



## scent troll

me neither


----------



## ACrowe25

Smh.


----------



## scent troll

shave my hair?


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> youre 43. grow up


bitch, I'll fold your scrawny, bow-legged ass up like a pretzel!...Don't take that tone with me you pencil neck geek!...


----------



## scent troll

ok


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> ok


You are still alright in my book, boo!...


----------



## scent troll

so manny hows things been with life? its been awhile since we had a heart to heart.
work, family, life? whats new boo?
also do you text? give me your # in PM sometime


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> youre 43. grow up


bitch, I'll fold your scrawny, bow-legged ass up like a pretzel!...Don't take that tone with me you pencil neck geek!...








[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> so manny hows things been with life? its been awhile since we had a heart to heart.
> work, family, life? whats new boo?
> also do you text? give me your # in PM sometime


life is good, man...it's exactly the reason why I took a break from these forums...(here and keepers)...family is ok...work is kind of slow right now so I'll be struggling for the next several weeks until our company gets new projects which won't be until mid - February!...







...when I add more minutes to my phone, I'll give you my number and maybe even my land line if you want to talk in real life!...


----------



## scent troll

did you just say add more minutes?


----------



## scent troll

well there we go...i just mention the neighbors have been quiet and at 11pm they come home and it sounds like a creaky pirate ship in here now. lol
f*ck you cant win can you?
oh well.. as long as theres no slamming or pounding its just the nature of living in a shitty built place. 
god i cant wait for a house


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> well there we go...i just mention the neighbors have been quiet and at 11pm they come home and it sounds like a creaky pirate ship in here now. lol
> f*ck you cant win can you?
> oh well.. as long as theres no slamming or pounding its just the nature of living in a shitty built place.
> god i cant wait for a house


I jinxed you, bro!...


----------



## scent troll

yeah you did lol


----------



## ICEE

manny got them throw away phones like your boyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## scent troll

yeah but you use them to sell drugs and not be traced...he uses them because he's on public assistance


----------



## ICEE

my girlfriend is legit asking why im laughing so hard


----------



## scent troll

i love how every thread legit turns into aqhu, aqhu2, aqhu3 
Ægir is all like FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> manny got them throw away phones like your boyyyyyyyyyy


that's how I roll, son!...







...PS...Yo, David!...Cuz is back at Keepers!...


----------



## scent troll

dont promote keepers 
please
i was just starting to enjoy your company


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> dont promote keepers
> please
> i was just starting to enjoy your company


come on, Mike!..I wasn't promoting Keepers...or at least not intentionally...and only a very small handful of people understood that post anyways...


----------



## ICEE

don't listen to centrals dumbass


----------



## scent troll

i know but if you leave to go back thats one less friend i have here
and then dave follows and the next thing you know im stuck with r1 alone in a room


----------



## ICEE

i wont leave you


----------



## scent troll

thats all i need to know
im out man this game is putting me to sleep. rip nba


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> i know but if you leave to go back thats one less friend i have here
> and then dave follows and the next thing you know im stuck with r1 alone in a room










...point well taken!...I'm not leaving you, sunshine!...


----------



## r1dermon

I can cook for us central...that's a solid trade off.


----------



## scent troll

ill take food all day


----------



## Da' Manster!

Another happy ending at P-Fury!...


----------



## scent troll

im seriously starving today
whats everyone eating for lunch


----------



## Da' Manster!

going down to Mike's crabhouse like I do every Friday!...$.50 oysters and wings!....A dozen raw or steamed oysters on the half-shell for $6.00!...and 8 huge Buffalo wings with celery sticks, ranch, and blue cheese for $4.00!...best $10.00 you ever spent!...


----------



## scent troll

YYYEESSSSSSSSSSSSS









that sounds amazing. I bet you have a lotta great blue crab dishes around where you live 
blue crab is my favorite


----------



## scent troll

still trying to figure out what I want for lunch today

thoughts?

/is well aware no one will respond.

+1 post though


----------



## scent troll

ive decided im going to run errands. get gas. maybe stop for a bit to eat if I have time. but whatever. might hit up the mcd's and try that jalapeno burger

+1 post


----------



## ICEE

Bro you know me well


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> YYYEESSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds amazing. I bet you have a lotta great blue crab dishes around where you live
> blue crab is my favorite


Maryland is the sailing and crab capital of the world!..Home of the Chesapeake Bay!...tons of blue crabs!...


----------



## ICEE

Scallops is the best sea food. Or lobster tail


----------



## scent troll

it takes a knowledgeable man to know how to properly deshell a blue crab. lotta meat in them if you know how to shell em


----------



## ICEE

i don't know how. I eat at restaurants where they open my crab legs for me .. namsayinnn. rich nqqa foo


----------



## scent troll

are you referring to a seafood sub at subway? because that's different


----------



## ICEE

im referring to 100$ crab legs bruh


----------



## scent troll

who pays $100 for crab legs???

theyre crab legs not gold plated diamond meat. 
jesus you're an idiot


----------



## ICEE

its not like its daily. its a once a month thing or less. and its worth it when you taste it with that warmed butter........ mmmm

#boner


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> when you taste it with that warmed butter........ mmmm
> 
> #boner


awwwww yiiiisssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ICEE

I never had a porterhouse steak before...

discuss

I always get filet or ribeye


----------



## scent troll

porter house is my 4th most liked steak. my favorite is tbone. my second is filet. my 3rd is ribeye. my 5th....flank steak.


----------



## ICEE

I've had T bone..

so whats the hype about porterhouse? or is there no hype at all


----------



## scent troll

YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ICEE

i see why its 4th choice.. looks like its a fatty meat..


----------



## scent troll

very. its not marbled well. a good cut of steak will have nice marbling but thick strips of fat often make a cut of meat chewy and undesirable. with some prep and proper cooking it turns out perfect though..

sear the steak on hot hot hot hot heat in an iron skillet. after the outside is seared cook low and slow in the over for a tender inside.

and the most important step. LET THE MEAT REST before cutting into


----------



## ICEE

well said but I like the filets no fatness


----------



## scent troll

you like lean meat eh? im more into fatty sh*t. bacon is my drug


----------



## ICEE

i actually dont like bacon..

thoughts?


----------



## scent troll

I dunno man. you have a sophisticated pallet or some sh*t.

so whats your hands down favorite meal?


----------



## ICEE

a good pizza pie from a italian restaurant thats a whole in the wall


----------



## scent troll

toppings tho?


----------



## ICEE

its called there house special..

sausage, onion, green pepper, nana pepper, mushroooms, pepperoni, bacon, black olives










Its so f*cking good man


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> its called there house special..
> 
> sausage, onion, green pepper, nana pepper, mushroooms, pepperoni, bacon, black olives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so f*cking good man


everyone of those toppings are bomb. I love supreme pizzas. this sounds like its something I would get on the reg. 
is that cool if I say that? on the reg? sounds cool right?


----------



## ICEE

it is bomb and i would buy it for us on the reg..


----------



## Guest

king crab > lobster


----------



## scent troll

Lobster actually isn't that great in my opinion. 
Crab is wayyyyyy better


----------



## ICEE

kinda like my asian girlfriend puss compared to your beached whale


----------



## Guest

I had pizza tonight


----------



## ICEE

cool


----------



## Guest

check this out...





[video=http://youtu.be/BDVg0u2YQ7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDVg0u2YQ7Q[/video]

[media]




guess you can only post links now


----------



## ICEE

you really are weird


----------



## scent troll

dave how was dinner bruv?


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> you really are weird


you don't like wings?


----------



## scent troll

I love wings
Dry rub Cajun tho


----------



## Da' Manster!

n4p said:


> check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=http://youtu.be/BDVg0u2YQ7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDVg0u2YQ7Q[/video]
> 
> [media]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess you can only post links now


I'm going to try those honey siracha wings...


----------



## scent troll

Hey manny!!!!
How are ya??


----------



## Guest

what happened to the hobbies thread


----------



## scent troll

It went way off topic thanks to acrowe


----------



## ICEE

I like wings but I couldn't stand that guys voice and I felt like you gave me cancer with that video


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Hey manny!!!!
> How are ya??


tired brosef...had a shitty day at work and couple of clients cancelled their appointments on me at the very last second!...


----------



## scent troll

that sucks manny sorry to hear 
dave who are you talking about? also, before you answer realize i dont care.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I needed that pick-me-up, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll

daves eating choc chip and cookie dough ice cream.








asshole has to send me a pic when i have none


----------



## ICEE

thats right


----------



## scent troll

/will be talking to myself until 1:39pm until someone wakes up and checks in (r1)


----------



## r1dermon

I was here at 6am. No action though


----------



## scent troll

who the f*ck comes here and doesn't post? why do you think after 10 years you still only have 11,000 posts?

that's noob tier


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## ACrowe25

R1 I'm coming to you for advice.

How do I make bomb ass fried chicken?

I've followed a "bdubs clone" and it's pretty good I'll admit. Fried outside is thick and holds just like theirs, but when I bite in... There outside isn't completey stuck to the chicken. Not falling off but not perfect like theirs.

Come through for me r1, come through.

I'm normally a grilled wings low and slow outside but too cold for that sh*t and looking for an unhealthy meal.


----------



## scent troll

acrowes gotta fever...and the only prescription is the perfect fried chicken recipe


----------



## ACrowe25

Dude exactly.

I went to longhorn the other day and had some of their honey mustard dipping sauce (f*cking unreal... sh*t tier restaurant but top tier honey mustard dipping sauce will force me to return).

Found a recipe online but need to try it properly with bomb as fried chicken (boneless btw).


----------



## scent troll

I know the sauce you're talking about. I have a real bad habit of always getting chicken fingers everywhere I go. I don't know why but even in a place that offers top notch steak and seafood ill often get the tride and true chicken fingers with honey mustard.

that sauce IS no joke.

who has really good chicken fingers though? harry buffalo. the batter they use is on point. and the chicken is so thick you could knife and fork it.


----------



## r1dermon

Get yourself some buttermilk. Insert chicken into ziplock bag with buttermilk. Shake in some Cajun seasoning (essence of emeril is pretty decent). Seal the bag and squeeze all the air out. Let the chicken sit in the buttermilk for 24hr.

Prepare a flour dredge. Just a Tupperware with flour in it. Add seasonings. Salt pepper garlic chili powder paprika some dried parsley some thyme...etc

Take the chicken one piece at a time out of the buttermilk and roll it in flour, then place it on a rack. After all the chicken is done, it should begin to get sticky after the buttermilk soaks through the flour. When it does, put the chicken back into the flour, don't push down, just gently roll it around.

Cast iron skillet. Heat oil to 350 about 1.5" of oil. Put your chicken in and don't touch it for 2-3 minutes. Then flip the pieces over for another 2-3 min. Put them on a plate covered in paper towels to drain and then put them on a plate.

Honey mustard:

2 parts honey
1 part mustard
1 part mayonnaise


----------



## scent troll

^


----------



## ACrowe25

CLUTCH thank you r1 will tell you tomorrow how delicious it f*cking it.


----------



## scent troll

im f*cking hungry now


----------



## scent troll

great...now we start the long silent stretch that happens every day where everyones either asleep or enjoying their day and im posted up on pfury all alone.


----------



## ACrowe25

I got what I needed here, I'm a selfish poster.


----------



## scent troll

acrowe what are you doing today? like right now? are you at work like me boo?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## r1dermon

I'm working. Feel like sh*t also. Def gonna turn in around 9pm tonight.


----------



## scent troll

feeling like youre getting sick or just tired? 
ive successfully avoided the flu so far. fingers crossed.


----------



## r1dermon

Same here, but def coming down with something. Dry cough and runny nose is always a solid indicator. Hopefully nothing major.


----------



## Guest

what type of chicken


----------



## scent troll

yeah man
stay strong bro. stay army strong


----------



## Da' Manster!

get well and hope you feel better, guise!...


----------



## scent troll

manny how are ya? (LOL!)


----------



## ACrowe25

central said:


> acrowe what are you doing today? like right now? are you at work like me boo?


Yep, got into work a 1.5 hours or so ago. I feel weird talking about my work out in the public, talk about that sh*t in AQHU.


----------



## r1dermon

f*ck this noise. Leaving at 2 like a bawse. Gonna take a 59 minute shower and watch the Bourne trilogy when I get home underneath my plump down comforter. Wife better stfu and get me ginger ale when I get there.


----------



## ACrowe25

r1dermon said:


> f*ck this noise. Leaving at 2 like a bawse. Gonna take a 59 minute shower and watch the Bourne trilogy when I get home underneath my plump down comforter. Wife better stfu and get me ginger ale when I get there.


Lol, dude buy a heated blanket. None of all sh*t tier small time bullshit. Full size for your bed, Queen/King. Bought one when I was sick a couple weeks ago... BEST f*cking thing ever.

Sent my girl to the store when I left for work for buttermilk. That sh*t better be good man...


----------



## scent troll

sorry you aint feeling good r1

lunch just arrived. looks like we have subs cattered to us. sh*t should be good with my monster drink


----------



## scent troll

enjoy 3 days of both end puking/shitting r1
#owned


----------



## ICEE

I haven't had the flu in 3 years.... Good immune system?


----------



## scent troll

naw just good hygiene. obviously r1 has the habits of a child. you wash your hands after a dump and he prob licks door knobs


----------



## ICEE

that is true man.. for a fat guy.... I have hot ass girl hygiene habits...


----------



## Guest

if you get drunk at least once a week, you get sick a lot less often than people that never drink anything

on a side note, I don't know how people go weekends sober. I tried to do it last weekend, it was hard


----------



## scent troll

hot ass girl hygiene habits?








is that??



n4p said:


> if you get drunk at least once a week, you get sick a lot less often than people that never drink anything
> 
> on a side note, I don't know how people go weekends sober. I tried to do it last weekend, it was hard


you are an idiot


----------



## ICEE

washing hands all the time.. brushing ma teeth.. stuff like that


----------



## scent troll

good job. mom would be proud.


----------



## Guest

its true...the people I work with...the ones who drink almost never get sick, the ones who are straight edge use most of their sick days and come in sick


----------



## ICEE

you are a fuckin idiot


----------



## ACrowe25

n4p said:


> if you get drunk at least once a week, you get sick a lot less often than people that never drink anything
> 
> on a side note, I don't know how people go weekends sober. I tried to do it last weekend, it was hard


That's because you're clearly an alcoholic.


----------



## ICEE

he is yeah. thats why he was banned 30 times for saying stupid sh*t and acting like he could do whatever he wanted


----------



## Guest

cmon, lets keep it in aqhu guys


----------



## ACrowe25

Stfu guy. I didn't say anything that wasn't obvious. You just admitted to it.


----------



## Guest

I don't like your tone son


----------



## ACrowe25

Grab another beer.


----------



## Guest

your buying? what are you drinking tonight


----------



## ICEE

its been a known fact for years that n3p is a drunk


----------



## scent troll

How? He's only been here for like 12 months


----------



## ICEE

true.. i was mistaken for n3p


----------



## scent troll

N3p hasn't been around in a long time. That guy was a fool. Literally the websites court jester. 
I heard he died.


----------



## Guest

^its a shame the forum lost him. He was a great asset, very entertaining and started a lot of good (and a lot of bad) threads that kept the forum active. He is missed dearly

our leader egir drinks a 6pack EVERY night


----------



## scent troll

Leader???
Dude I'll tell you right now if n3p came back I'd follow him to the gates of hell. Egir I wouldn't trust with my gf's dog.

#bringbackn3p


----------



## Guest

whats in your glass tonight


----------



## ICEE

we dont drink every night like you


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> whats in your glass tonight


dr pepper


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> we dont drink every night like you


I usually only drink brews when I don't have to work the next day (usually Friday and Saturday)

going to watch black sails and see if its any good

why does it automatically merge my posts like that, I'm trying to get to 2K


----------



## scent troll

you have to wait 5 minutes before posting again (or unless someone posts after yours) otherwise it will just add on.


----------



## ICEE

hes trying to get into aqhu.. lets stop posting in the lounge


----------



## scent troll

you need 3k for aqhu?
jeez i didnt know you couldnt get in 
that sucks
.....well....see ya

/leaves for good


----------



## ICEE

/leaves


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> manny how are ya? (LOL!)


just got home, brosef!...







...been working all day and actually had a good day for a change!...







...christ, I needed that in the worst way...no cancellations and got two fire department contracts for my company and made $700 in about 5 hours worth of work!...


----------



## ICEE

good man..


----------



## scent troll

/comes back

great to hear manny








you were overdue for a good day brother (LOL!) haha
glad everything is on the up and up








have a good night mate!!! lol


----------



## ICEE

i thought we were leaving? n4p gets into aqhu and im out


----------



## scent troll

stfu this is my thread and i still want post count too. you think im happy being under 40000 posts? hell no


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> /comes back
> 
> great to hear manny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were overdue for a good day brother (LOL!) haha
> glad everything is on the up and up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a good night mate!!! lol


thanks big Mike!...







....I'm not going to bed just yet!...


----------



## scent troll

you guys still go to keepers?


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> you guys still go to keepers?


just to talk sports with David, GG, Cuz, Acrowe, and the rest of the gang...I'm basically done with the hobby forums.


----------



## scent troll

if Ægir brought back post count in aqhu id be the happiest member here


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> /comes back
> 
> great to hear manny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were overdue for a good day brother (LOL!) haha
> glad everything is on the up and up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a good night mate!!! lol


thanks big Mike!...







....I'm not going to bed just yet!...








[/quote]

what did he say to me? ill check now i dont check that site on the regular


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Guest

central said:


> you guys still go to keepers?


f*ck no...mainly because i'm IP banned

back in the day I would go to extremes, use proxys, etc. and even changed IPs once when I was banned, but i'm more mature now and over that

edit: not IP banned from keepers, they just banned my username(not n4p) but I don't feel like creating another


----------



## ICEE

theres nothing to see anyways. I just checked


----------



## Guest

Yeah it was pretty much the same activity as over here before I was banned, probably slightly less but they had actual topics created. A lot of people don't visit hobby forums anymore once they leave the hobby...and piranha keeping isn't what it use to be so not many new members


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> you guys still go to keepers?


f*ck no...mainly because i'm IP banned

back in the day I would go to extremes, use proxys, etc. and even changed IPs once when I was banned, but i'm more mature now and over that

edit: not IP banned from keepers, they just banned my username(not n4p) but I don't feel like creating another
[/quote]
lol the extremes you go to for a fish website


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> lol the extremes you go to for a fish website


it's not about the fish, Mike...but the people!...I love you guys like internet brothas from other mothas!...


----------



## Guest

I was in college during that saga and had lots of free time

The amount of time all of us spend on a fish forum


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> what did he say to me? ill check now i dont check that site on the regular


it's just that he hasn't posted in a very long time also...I just thought you would say hi and shoot the sh*t!...


----------



## Guest

first episode of black sails was good, not great, but pretty good. Starz website lets you watch the first 3 for free


----------



## scent troll

I agree. I don't even care about fish now. I have no tank. I'm here still because you guys are. If you all left I'd go too.


----------



## Guest

you guys talking about trigga or redneckrodin?


----------



## scent troll

Trigga was back here for awhile. He should come back


----------



## Guest

central said:


> I agree. I don't even care about fish now. I have no tank. I'm here still because you guys are. If you all left I'd go too.


imagine what we could of been if we never discovered pfury and we spent all that time on something else, a investment forum or stocks, or anything else


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Trigga was back here for awhile. He should come back


fukk him!...I hope he dropped dead...one less ********** to deal with!...


----------



## scent troll

n4p said:


> I agree. I don't even care about fish now. I have no tank. I'm here still because you guys are. If you all left I'd go too.


imagine what we could of been if we never discovered pfury and we spent all that time on something else, a investment forum or stocks, or anything else
[/quote]

This just depressed me. 
Honestly though I'd prob just be a Facebook loser if not for this place. 
I'm grateful pfury came into my life. It gave me life long friends like icee and...others


----------



## Guest

thanks mike, its great you consider me a life long friend as well....but you refuse to meet up in real life


----------



## scent troll

Ew what's with everyone wanting to meet in real life? Yall need gf's


----------



## Guest

your the one talking about life long friends

oh, lifetime e-friends


----------



## r1dermon

They did an east coast meetup/fishing trip back in the day. [email protected] nismo...etc we're all there. f*ck that sh*t. Lolol. Bunch a creepers


----------



## Guest

wtf, I am east coast...like 20mins from bake and nick, how did I miss that sh*t

I think bake invested all his money in silver

nick is a fat f*ck stoner drunk

as the old saying goes, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> They did an east coast meetup/fishing trip back in the day. [email protected] nismo...etc we're all there. f*ck that sh*t. Lolol. Bunch a creepers


I think a couple of years ago we were supposed to do a Furian/Keepers meet on the west coast and Frank bought like steak, shrimp, and other good stuff but no one showed up!...He was pissed and angry if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## scent troll

Let's all meet up and get together and rape and murder one of us.


----------



## Guest

frank was the old retired piranha expert, right? that had his own section? he claimed to name species and all that sh*t right?



central said:


> Let's all meet up and get together and *rape* and murder one of us.


dude this forum is all males


----------



## r1dermon

Frank is an angry troll super fggot, so that's why.


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Frank is an angry troll super fggot, so that's why.


yeah, but we could have still gotten a good meal out of the deal!...


----------



## scent troll

I like how n4p was disturbed cuz there's no female. Forget the rape and murder thing


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> I like how n4p was disturbed cuz there's no female. Forget the rape and murder thing


----------



## ICEE

I hope trigga comes back as well


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> I hope trigga comes back as well










...If and when he comes back, I'm outta here!...


----------



## scent troll

Then let's hope he comes back for good! Hhhhheeeeehggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Disgusting smokers laugh)


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> I hope trigga comes back as well










...If and when he comes back, I'm outta here!...








[/quote]

what?


----------



## Da' Manster!

He's the only fukker I can't stand...











central said:


> Then let's hope he comes back for good! Hhhhheeeeehggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Disgusting smokers laugh)


----------



## ICEE

trigga is kinda annoying


----------



## scent troll

Manny to me is known for his emoticons. I kind of love manny. Like when he's not her something doednt feel right


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Manny to me is known for his emoticons. I kind of love manny. Like when he's not her something doednt feel right


mike, I've always wondered about that myself...Like, why do I constantly use emoticons...best way I can answer that is like the old joke that goes:

Q:Why do dogs lick their balls?
A:Because they can!

same thing here, I use them because they are there!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE




----------

